# Post something good that happened to you today.



## Javocado (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't know if a thread like this exists, but I couldn't find one so I'm making one.

Come on in and share something pleasant that happened to you today.

For me, today, all 3 of my classes have been cancelled. :,)
I will also be having some chicken wings later today.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 10, 2016)

the new captain America civil war trailer will be released in less than two hours i'm dying


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Hmm....I finally got home from school? xD


----------



## windloft (Mar 10, 2016)

i did all of my work for this week !!
and mom's going to bake cookies and i may help ??? yee.
oh, and even though dad can't go to the movies mom's willing to take me out for burgers.
she said that we need to 'go out more' and hang out like 'mother and daughter' and i wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 10, 2016)

all three, that's a miracle

doesn't really count but i'm not in uni tomorrow and i don't have work this weekend so i am free until monday yay


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

my kladdkaka turned out kinda perfect for once.. used less sugar and that did it!


----------



## mogyay (Mar 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> my kladdkaka turned out kinda perfect for once.. used less sugar and that did it!



jesus i have never heard of this but that looks/sounds amazing


----------



## windloft (Mar 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> my kladdkaka turned out kinda perfect for once.. used less sugar and that did it!



i just searched it up and it looks so amazing...... (๑♡⌓♡๑)
i hope you enjoyed it !!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

@mog and ruza: yeah it's kind of a huge goo-ish brownie, I think that'd be the best way to explain it? Haha, yes it was delish. Pro-tip if you ever try it out; Get to know your oven and use less sugar than the recipe. It's way too easy to make it too hard so it taste rubber or have it in for too long!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 10, 2016)

I saw some of the collectibles I own on eBay are worth more than double of what I paid for it back then.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

this week was hellish because I was working like a ****ing robot but today I feel great for some reason! I think I just feel like I've accomplished a lot these past few days.


----------



## teto (Mar 10, 2016)

Pretty cruddy day, but someone complimented my hair and it made me feel good. Simple things that matter.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 10, 2016)

update: final civil war trailer is out i'm in tears
and the cast is answering stuff on tumblr later lmao


----------



## Javocado (Mar 10, 2016)

An issue with depositing my paycheck last week has been resolved.
Today is just getting better and better.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 10, 2016)

I passed my learner's permit test today!


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2016)

I woke up in a really good mood and its sticking 

(i only had to work 4 hours today too <3)


----------



## kayleee (Mar 10, 2016)

I woke up


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 10, 2016)

RUZA said:


> i did all of my work for this week !!
> and mom's going to bake cookies and i may help ??? yee.
> oh, and even though dad can't go to the movies mom's willing to take me out for burgers.
> she said that we need to 'go out more' and hang out like 'mother and daughter' and i wholeheartedly agree.



Ahh. This post makes me happy. I hope you both have a wonderful day.


----------



## enchilada (Mar 10, 2016)

nothing


----------



## Miii (Mar 10, 2016)

I crocheted a pretty scarf and baby beanie for my friend that just had a baby :3 And she freaked out and said they looked wonderful.


----------



## graceroxx (Mar 10, 2016)

it's really nice outside and we may get Arby's later


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 10, 2016)

I finally finished a job interview today. It's been hanging over my head all week so I'm glad it's over. 

...now I just have to wait to hear back.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 10, 2016)

I love this thread i ask my class the same question at church every time 

Today is a great day because i had chinese food and spent the day with my ma

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> I finally finished a job interview today. It's been hanging over my head all week so I'm glad it's over.
> 
> ...now I just have to wait to hear back.



Good luck!!!
Turn the frown upside down
And make sure to follow up with a phone call to show them you're interested


----------



## epona (Mar 10, 2016)

i saw my sister for the first time in a year tonight yahoo also i left my house for the first time in 2 weeks double yahoo

ALSO i saw a thread posted by you javier and it has been a long time since i seen you round these parts
so yes it's a triple wahoo waluigi


----------



## piske (Mar 10, 2016)

My co worker brought in cupcakes (yay!) and we all went to happy hour after work and that was fun


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 10, 2016)

I had a nice mug of sencha, and a small bowl of matcha.  

I was stuck in bumper-to-bumper traffic and i was watching cars go by from the other lane when a i saw a huge tiger pass right by my face in a cage on a trailer behind some cat-refuge truck.

I too plan to indulge in hot wings later, hopefully a combo of half-breaded and half non-breaded...


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 10, 2016)

I got some happy news! The vet removed a small tumor my dog had and Bailey doesn't have cancer!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 10, 2016)

epona said:


> i saw my sister for the first time in a year tonight yahoo also i left my house for the first time in 2 weeks double yahoo
> 
> ALSO i saw a thread posted by you javier and it has been a long time since i seen you round these parts
> so yes it's a triple wahoo waluigi


Wait, didn't your sister die!?


----------



## Eldin (Mar 10, 2016)

My pie crust turned out perfectly at work today.


----------



## tae (Mar 10, 2016)

hariolari said:


> Wait, didn't your sister die!?



oh my god.


----------



## Llust (Mar 10, 2016)

quit my job at retail so i can spend more time working on programming my visual novel. as odd as it sounds, this is a good thing for me - im tight with the manager, so if i want to work again then i can just hit her up any time tbh. i rarely had any time to work on my visual novel, especially since my shifts were on my only free days. and an online friend of mine drew a family of all my oc's, like holy ****. that's really impressive too because i have at least fifteen oc's and she drew all of them <3


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

i got ice cream


----------



## ruthie (Mar 10, 2016)

i finished my homework before 3pm, world record


----------



## Javocado (Mar 11, 2016)

Saw Zootopia and it was so damn good


----------



## riummi (Mar 11, 2016)

it rained today


----------



## MintySky (Mar 11, 2016)

I finally ordered the early bird edition of Planet Coaster! Bad news is that it costed 111 Australian Dollars....


----------



## radioloves (Mar 11, 2016)

Just another day closer to summer vacation and hopefully I'll find a summer job too cx


----------



## Vickie (Mar 11, 2016)

♥_ The items I ordered online came in the mail today,
and NO buyer's regret, win! c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## inkling (Mar 11, 2016)

i just finished watching lilo & stitch! never seen it before and omg i cried so much but its so good!!! also the weather was so nice today and i got to wear my new shirt and it looked so good


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 11, 2016)

nothing  I worked a double, it was slow, an older co-worker cold shouldered me when I got stuck on an 8-top table right when I was cut (basically means I was good to leave) and I asked her to take it for me... then i went out for drinks for another co-worker's going away party....

and I'm getting negative about my odds of getting into grad school.... i have no idea what I'm going to do with myself if I don't get in, like it will be supremely bad...

I did decide I'm getting Pokken tournament the day it comes out though


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 11, 2016)

I finished my Biology Practicals just earlier! I'm kinda sad I've already got mistakes, but hopefully I pass; I'm pretty confident with some of my answers ;v; (And thank god we're done with plants for this Biology subject! Onto animaallssss~)
3 tests and a paper to go for next week!! I got this ;u;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

seems i have work today after all freking finally. and i don't feel like a ditzy ass for waking up a bit early either


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 11, 2016)

I got to hang out with my best friend and catch up on our lives, which we don't get to do very often. It made me really happy.


----------



## epona (Mar 11, 2016)

hariolari said:


> Wait, didn't your sister die!?



i have 3 sisters


----------



## Jacob (Mar 11, 2016)

I remembered this song after about a year searching for it
finally found it





0:24 starts an unforgetable tune for me

also its like 80 degrees here so went running like 5 miles this morning having a good day so far


----------



## Nugget (Mar 11, 2016)

I Woke Up Today! Thanks Spring Break!


----------



## boujee (Mar 11, 2016)

My aunt gave me 200 dollars for pocket change.


----------



## teto (Mar 11, 2016)

made a lil wooden boat and it's so cute and ahh.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 11, 2016)

Handed in my English Literature coursework today, glad I've got that weight off of my shoulders. School has been so hectic lately, I have so much work but it's only a few more weeks until the Easter break and 48 more days until my birthday. 

Anyway I have ballet later on tonight so dancing a little will help me de-stress~


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 11, 2016)

epona said:


> i have 3 sisters


What about your brother in Thailand? Is he doing okay? Is he still with that model?


----------



## epona (Mar 11, 2016)

hariolari said:


> What about your brother in Thailand? Is he doing okay? Is he still with that model?



he was living in vietnam actually, not thailand but he's back in ireland now and no, they broke up ages ago but they're still friends. she's studying to be a speech therapist now. it's pretty rad


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 11, 2016)

epona said:


> he was living in vietnam actually, not thailand but he's back in ireland now and no, they broke up ages ago but they're still friends. she's studying to be a speech therapist now. it's pretty rad


That's cool! What was his name again? I remember Eva.

On topic: I finally got to sleep in.


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

i found my headphones


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 11, 2016)

I got pizza for lunch!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 11, 2016)

Woke up to some dank ass Jack In the Box iced coffee in the fridge wow :,)


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 11, 2016)

I woke up ... Coffee happened ... Good


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 11, 2016)

I survived the gym and achieved my goal for the day.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 11, 2016)

i only had to watch 2 colonoscopies today then i could go early wooop


----------



## enchilada (Mar 11, 2016)

hariolari said:


> That's cool! What was his name again? I remember Eva.
> 
> On topic: I finally got to sleep in.



is epona famous or something?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 11, 2016)

enchilada said:


> is epona famous or something?


Her parents kind of are. Her dad's a radio host.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm on spring break after today finally!


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 11, 2016)

Got a new job with better pay and french benefits. 

I'm also running a small music and gaming festival event today thru sunday night in which it was last minute but im excited for the challenge.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 11, 2016)

Chaotix said:


> Got a new job with better pay and french benefits.



What are french benefits?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Chaotix said:


> Got a new job with better pay and french benefits.



ummmm wtf XD

anyways got to work today and hang out with a cool friend turt of mine so : D


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 11, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> What are french benefits?



I don't know, but I'd like to have some.

my internet went down last night, but it came back up this morning, so that's a good thing i guess eh.


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 11, 2016)

What i mean by french benefits is full health and dental coverage along with perks.

One of the best reasons to live and work in Nor-Cal around the Silicon Valley.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Chaotix said:


> What i mean by french benefits is full health and dental coverage along with perks.
> 
> One of the best reasons to live and work in Nor-Cal around the Silicon Valley.



oooooh lmao i see x))

also i don't have much left of _Lolita_ 

dang


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 11, 2016)

Chaotix said:


> What i mean by french benefits is full health and dental coverage along with perks.



Ah-ha! _Fringe_ benefits!


----------



## Alex518 (Mar 11, 2016)

ate pasta


----------



## teto (Mar 11, 2016)

had a nice bath


----------



## Redlatios (Mar 11, 2016)

My blood agar was a success and i dont have to draw blood from me anymore


----------



## piske (Mar 11, 2016)

I got to eat some froyo and it's sunny and in the 60s


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

pinelle said:


> I got to eat some froyo and it's sunny and in the 60s



Now I want some froyo :<


----------



## boujee (Mar 11, 2016)

Got a extra 20 from my aunt to order myself a pizza


----------



## himeki (Mar 11, 2016)

i trolled everyone in my biology class


----------



## inkling (Mar 11, 2016)

my boss trimmed my hair today and it looks so nice


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 11, 2016)

Bought myself a new phone


----------



## milkyi (Mar 11, 2016)

Got into playing football, I like it a lot, even though I scraped my knee badly.


----------



## YoshiWolfox (Mar 11, 2016)

I saved a worm from drowning ._.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 11, 2016)

I had a filet o'fish sandwich and now i'm drinking a mango-habanero beer...


----------



## windloft (Mar 11, 2016)

i'm having roast beef and mashed potatoes with some broccoli on the side!! B))


----------



## Llust (Mar 11, 2016)

my nails are so cute ;v;; ugh, i love my co workers at the nail salon. this is probably the best thing that's happened to me within the past year or so, it's been awhile since i've really connected with someone who's doesn't live on the other side of the country


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 11, 2016)

My first frc competition! it was great and I had lots of fun but I have to wake up again at 5am lol


----------



## Javocado (Mar 11, 2016)

Got someone to cover my shift, so I'll be heading to Medieval Times tomorrow. I'm hyyyyyyyyped! I've never been, and I'm looking forward to it. Also, the whole family is going to be there and it's rare when we all get together like this. :')


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 12, 2016)

@ Jav:  nice!  i recommend you memorize this standard medieval phrase:







i havent been able to find Lay's habanero chips, but i did find another bag of Ruffles canadian all-dressed chips...


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 12, 2016)

I made it through the day without worrying


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

I had apple juice.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't think I accomplished much today //lol sad life// I did nothing but the only good thing I could say is good that happened to me was I had potato salad for lunch <3333 my favourite


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

seeing my friend tonight again so that's gonna be a blaze


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 12, 2016)

My hangover went away in an hour.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm eating my favorite Easter candy right now: Hershey's candy coated milk chocolate eggs. Yum!


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

i got some cocoa kripsies


----------



## Eldin (Mar 12, 2016)

Found a complete copy of Harvest Moon: BtN for the PS1 on kijiji and went to pick it up today. Took forever to find one so I'm quite happy, probably my favourite childhood game. 

And I have the day off work, so not waking up at 6am is always a treat.


----------



## piske (Mar 12, 2016)

We took our dog to a new dog park today and he had a lot of fun


----------



## boujee (Mar 12, 2016)

My aunt made me a chocolate lava cake.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Mar 12, 2016)

I got final fantasy explorers in the mail :')


----------



## Brackets (Mar 12, 2016)

one of my posts on tumblr has gone viral! well, popular at least. it's had like 15,000 notes today

and yeah i know that's quite a lame thing to be happy about, but i've had a really boring day of studying


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 13, 2016)

I got a haircut that I'm happy with (my hair was getting sooooooo long)


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 13, 2016)

I had pizza for dinner


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 13, 2016)

I had roast pork lo mein, general tzo chicken, pork fried rice, and an eggroll.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Mar 13, 2016)

i cooked some eggs that tasted great.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

It was nice and cold today!


----------



## Romaki (Mar 13, 2016)

I got rich on my favorite site... I wish that would have happened in RL.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 13, 2016)

jack's phone broke which means he lost the stuff and i'm acting all "wow that sucks dude ):" but i am actually so relieved and i swear it's like the best thing today honestlyyyyy.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 13, 2016)

just had some green-frosted donuts that are good, i guess its St. Patrick's week...


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (Mar 13, 2016)

I made 1,900,000 IGB from selling me flowers. :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 13, 2016)

I got 7 streetpasses that were from AC:NL!


----------



## Lumira (Mar 13, 2016)

i made a peanut butter and nutella sandwich :')


----------



## piske (Mar 13, 2016)

My BF made breakfast for us  and he made chocolate chip cookies later!


----------



## boujee (Mar 13, 2016)

my cramps went away


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 14, 2016)

The girl I like that I have took on a date once kept looking over at me and I felt it was in a good way.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

go some sleep that was longer than 3-4 hours lmao

Also bought the overdrive expansion on steam for awesomenauts i kinda wanted that shizz lmao


----------



## inkling (Mar 14, 2016)

i took a state test and it wasn't as difficult as i thought itd be! also i went to the tanning salon and omg did i feel good after i got out of that crazy bed


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 15, 2016)

friends and me are taking a pole dancing class soon, can't wait! -w-


----------



## Javocado (Mar 15, 2016)

mama made enchiladas and oh man I'm about to feast I'll see yall enchilater


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 15, 2016)

i survived the test :// lmao national tests suck i almost fell asleep after i was done because i had to stay in the classroom for over an hour because we weren't allowed to leave before 11:45 bUT I MEAN At least i survived. and i think the test went pretty well??? i dunno


----------



## Saylor (Mar 15, 2016)

My friend took me to lunch earlier  She also asked me to move in with her, which was kind of unexpected, but it gives me something to think about.


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

I got my wifi back


----------



## Loriii (Mar 15, 2016)

Well, I just got the sweetest cuddle ever today.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 15, 2016)

finally got some hot wings. half naked, half breaded.


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 15, 2016)

Coming home was definitely the best part of my day. I love just winding down and relaxing.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 15, 2016)

I just feel good I finished a commission and finished hw stuff quickly


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

Work on friday (so far I hope ahaha) so yay!

also movie tonight yaaaaaaaaaaaaaasss


----------



## Brackets (Mar 16, 2016)

we broke up for the Easter holidays today!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 16, 2016)

I feel really refreshed after my shower.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I feel really refreshed after my shower.



I wanna shower too but they are working on the water tank here so I can't ffff


----------



## freakoid (Mar 16, 2016)

I wore high stilettos today and tripped up a flight of stairs without completely destroying my ankle


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 16, 2016)

I got my friend into lolita fashion! Its good, because I'm a bit of a lone lolita so it will be nice to have a real life lolita friend to just wear  it with! ^_^


----------



## windloft (Mar 16, 2016)

did all of my work for this week. all i have to do is attend class for half-hour and i should be good !!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 16, 2016)

nothing had a headache for the most of the day, still have it now and i feel nauseous and im still playing Monster Hunter... nothing stops me from playing my games.... even when im sick


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2016)

i just found out i passed the state test i took!!! i passed the first time im so happy! i also got my hair done at work today and im super blonde


----------



## Javocado (Mar 20, 2016)

My little bro made me a great omelette!


----------



## boujee (Mar 20, 2016)

My check came in today so now I can go on my shopping spring.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2016)

i played the sims and it aws fun lol


----------



## piske (Mar 20, 2016)

Had a super tasty and buttery croissant from a nearby bakery. Also, actually started a new ACNL town XD


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

I haven't actually relaxed on a Sunday in a long time, so this is nice. -u-


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2016)

I got to eat my favorite Mexican pastry! 



Spoiler:


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

I woke up!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 21, 2016)

I had a bomb burrito from Freebirds


----------



## inkling (Mar 21, 2016)

A day off I really needed


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 21, 2016)

i got to know that school ends early both today and tomorrow B)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 21, 2016)

The nacho machine at the snack shack is fixed now and I am going to eat so many nachos omfg


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

i've been given one of my dreamies today, now i only need one more!


----------



## Zane (Mar 21, 2016)

I slept really good for the first time in quite awhile, now I feel amazing


----------



## milkyi (Mar 22, 2016)

I raced JR today, mostly everyone was watching and I beat him by a mile. People were impressed with me and that made me happy. JR congratulated me, which also made me happy. I swear, he's one cheeky b*stard.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2016)

I got some good sleep today and got to wake up to my own rhythm instead of by something, it was nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I got some good sleep today and got to wake up to my own rhythm instead of by something, it was nice.



yeah same here.. for once haha.

also i get to work today.. also hah im sorry for some people right now it's stupid


----------



## Trundle (Mar 22, 2016)

Apparently I had 2 unused username changed in my inventory. Now it's just 1, but I'm beaver man now.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 22, 2016)

BeaverMan2016 said:


> Apparently I had 2 unused username changed in my inventory. Now it's just 1, but I'm beaver man now.



Who were you before?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 22, 2016)

I've gotten lots of sweet messages, and now I'm going to have another cuppa!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2016)

About to get off work and it's my Friday! Hurray!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 22, 2016)

I had a free sandwich at Chick-Fil-A for lunch.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Mar 22, 2016)

I got a day off school today, and finished paying off my final home loan in New Leaf.


----------



## SoftFairie (Mar 22, 2016)

I didn't die


----------



## ellarella (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm at my lowest weight in like three years and only five pounds or so from my goal weight. gg ez


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 22, 2016)

I got a 96 and a 91 on two assignments I had to as homework for PSAT Skills.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 22, 2016)

I slept for 12 hours.


----------



## windloft (Mar 22, 2016)

i did all of my work for this week and i only have to attend speech for half-hour tomorrow.... i'll be free for the next six days !! B)


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

got my hair re-dyed and it's bootyful once again~


----------



## sakuracrossing (Mar 22, 2016)

Well, I slept for a really long time. I woke up and ate leftover pizza.. it was delicious.

Now I am just relaxing and playing Story of Seasons and ACNL. I am trying to get a dreamie into my town today... so cross your fingers.


It is raining here and I am happy. Just trying to relax and have a chill day...nothing too exciting. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

got to spend time with my friend however i probs can't see him until another week meh.

also i gave dad a nice roast i s2g he's the most butt hurt person ever


----------



## 00jachna (Mar 22, 2016)

My days are usually good or decent, but today was just horrible


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

*The Good News Thread *

We should definitely have more good news threads (positivity!!)

Good news: The weather is great, I havr a new copy of Harcest Moon: A New Beginning, and woohoo!

Any good things going on today?


----------



## Bowie (Mar 25, 2016)

Really nice weather over here. It's a little too hot, but still really nice. I feel like listening to City Folk's soundtrack all day and making some artwork.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Really nice weather over here. It's a little too hot, but still really nice. I feel like listening to City Folk's soundtrack all day and making some artwork.



That's cute cx where are you? Beautiful weather here too. I could run away to the beach cx


----------



## Miii (Mar 25, 2016)

My best friend just had a baby boy who is perfectly healthy and super cute, and she's getting married next month and I'm gonna be the maid of honor :'D Excuse me while I freak out some more.


----------



## radioloves (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm on a long weekend and school is almost over! Right now eating some gummy bears and I have the whole place to myself <3 I do hope the weather here gets better for everyone, the roads are so slippery xc


----------



## Bellrich (Mar 25, 2016)

donald trump died 

haha i wish ;^;


----------



## meowduck (Mar 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> My best friend just had a baby boy who is perfectly healthy and super cute, and she's getting married next month and I'm gonna be the maid of honor :'D Excuse me while I freak out some more.



Ahhhh!!!! Nothing but great news#!! Congratulations!!!*hugs*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Niemyx said:


> I'm on a long weekend and school is almost over! Right now eating some gummy bears and I have the whole place to myself <3 I do hope the weather here gets better for everyone, the roads are so slippery xc



That's very sweet of you  you deserve those gummy bears! 
Now i want some Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bellrich said:


> donald trump died
> 
> haha i wish ;^;



Sooooon... Sooooon mwahababa


----------



## Bowie (Mar 25, 2016)

meowduck said:


> That's cute cx where are you? Beautiful weather here too. I could run away to the beach cx



I'm in the UK, rather close to London. It's not fantastic but for us it's good.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2016)

I have some good news! I have a thread just like this and it can be found here!!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ng-good-that-happened-to-you-today&highlight=


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2016)

Came home from a long hell-ish day at work to some of my favorite iced tea in the fridge I'm blessed


----------



## jiny (Mar 25, 2016)

i got some corn in a cup it's so goood


----------



## gazea9r (Mar 25, 2016)

I found out that my tax refund was being mailed instead of direct deposit like I requested and I read that they would send it to the last address registered with the last federal tax return and I freaked out because that would mean it would be sent to my previous house which I obviously no longer live at. Found out that I freaked for no reason, it's being mailed to my current address (thank you) and I should be getting it within two weeks. Woo me.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

i'm planting my venus fly trap seeds today!, im hoping to have an all poisonous plant garden someday!


----------



## ellarella (Mar 26, 2016)

my neighbor rang my door and gave me four fresh-out-of-the-oven buns


----------



## cornimer (Mar 26, 2016)

My mom went to Walmart and bought a pink yarn yoshi.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 26, 2016)

My mom got me a giant bottle of coca cola vanilla, it's so delicious I love it.


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Mar 26, 2016)

I went to the animal sanctuary to pet help look after the cats.  I spent ages trying to get a photo of this lovely Maine Coon and out of all the 15 photos, the last one came out nice.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 26, 2016)

Going to the beach so soon went to the beach cx


----------



## Loriii (Mar 28, 2016)

I suddenly woke up because of her sweet acts. I thought I was still dreaming lol can't wait for her to be home again.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2016)

I got to see my dogs, my parents, and grandparents for Easter. I had a lot of fun riding in the car with my dad while he told me crazy stories about what he did as a college kid when he was at the university I currently attend. I wish I could get away with stuff like kids did back in the day lol


----------



## gazea9r (Mar 28, 2016)

I got a 102 fever which caused me to get some much needed sleep - although when I woke up I felt dingy- and another good thing was my boyfriend came home with food and mochi cakes <3 not going to eat the mochi cakes just yet, hopefully when the fever dissipates my stomach will feel like eating something other than kimchi soup.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

got some nice sleep which i didn't expect.. rags usually keep me awake until 4 am.. 

and hopefully i can hit the movies later yay!


----------



## Brackets (Mar 28, 2016)

my post on tumblr got to 50,000 notes!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 28, 2016)

I found more eggs


----------



## DemyxTime (Mar 28, 2016)

I woke up today xP


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2016)

I have today off from school.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 28, 2016)

I just had an overall really relaxing day.


----------



## Crash (Mar 28, 2016)

i finally got my yellow feather :')
also got my candy egg, which i was really sure i wasn't gonna get. and i got lots of stuff done. yay 4 today!​


----------



## SavyRabbit (Mar 29, 2016)

I ate Dairy Queen. I got the six piece chicken strip basket with the toast and fries and gravy, oh my goodness that gravy. Im dieing even thinking about it now.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 29, 2016)

Im finally enjoying a cold India pale ale.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 29, 2016)

?? um i had a nice dream last night and it was pretty nice when i woke up


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

my friend texted me eventually hopefully we can do something for the weekend c:


----------



## ellarella (Mar 29, 2016)

got my test exam back today and got top marks


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 30, 2016)

I got some cupcakes from a cupcakery i really love.  Its the little things.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

i forgot to say, but yesterday i found out at the doctors that im infertile, WOO!!! ;D


----------



## DreamieMad (Mar 30, 2016)

Today I saw one of the best legit Picachu gifs in a signature I have ever seen. The top quality standard of it was so exquisite. xD


----------



## sej (Mar 30, 2016)

I got to eat chocolate covered strawberries!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2016)

hitting the movies later and hopefully i can buy these pants and a shirt i want/need jesus i really need new shirts.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 31, 2016)

I had nice yuri dreams and also I had a lot of good, good salsa.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 31, 2016)

I just found a random shiny gulpin c:


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2016)

I finally opened an art shop, it's been like a year since I've done that because I'm so scared people won't buy anything and I'll look stupid.
But that didn't happen. So yay..


----------



## Diancie (Apr 1, 2016)

I finally started revising for my board exams.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 1, 2016)

My WiiMote is finally gonna get fixed 0w0


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 1, 2016)

I woke up without a hangover!


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2016)

I got this burrito from trader joes.... My boss recommended it to me and it was grand.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 1, 2016)

There was no traffic going home from work. Hooray.


----------



## Elov (Apr 1, 2016)

Today has been really ****ty so I'm going to cheat and post about yesterday instead. I took my boyfriend to the dmv so he could take the permit test, and he passed his first try. So I was pretty happy because that meant we wouldn't have to go to the dreaded dmv again for awhile. c:


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 1, 2016)

1. havent gotten pranked yet!!
2. went 2 my therapist and it was a rly good session!! and i was almost able to tell her a thing ive been meaning to tell her for weeks so Yeah that was good (although i got hw which im not too stoked about lmao)
3. im going to see my friends and eat with them today and im really excited im leaving in a few minutes!! :>


----------



## Javocado (Apr 6, 2016)

We had a surprise vocabulary test in one of my classes and I just took the time to look at some flash cards today because my second class got cancelled and I had a nice gap. The class being cancelled really helped me for I probably wouldn't have even peeped at the cards if it didn't get cancelled and I'm sure I knocked the test out of the park I am stoked. :')


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 6, 2016)

i think most of the tiredness, drowsyness and weirdness from the medication i took yesterday is starting to wear off, which is a lot better than before because then i was still drugged af the next day. rip

also i didnt have to make any food in this cooking class thingy today because we're studying how to make pasta.. yayy.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

morning glory seeds are growing perfectly!!, and i got more soil for them and suppranno!!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, my mom and her mom were in town and stopped my my grandpa's house thinking me and my dad lived there. My grandpa emailed my dad about the visit, including updates, two of which being my mom's phone number (getting a phone tomorrow!) and... SHE'S PREGNANT EEEEE I'll have another sibling, it's really sad though I won't get to see them... Crying rn, both tears of happiness and sadness..

Also got into a new series


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

Nothing bad happened today. Good enough for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i think most of the tiredness, drowsyness and weirdness from the medication i took yesterday is starting to wear off, which is a lot better than before because then i was still drugged af the next day. rip
> 
> also i didnt have to make any food in this cooking class thingy today because we're studying how to make pasta.. yayy.



home ec i guess? i actually liked the cooking and baking part of it but I hated the theory cause all we had to do was reading in this really crappy book and make like budgets and stuff?? idek. never got an a/mvg cause of that haha.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> home ec i guess? i actually liked the cooking and baking part of it but I hated the theory cause all we had to do was reading in this really crappy book and make like budgets and stuff?? idek. never got an a/mvg cause of that haha.



yyup. i have a c i think smh... i Really don't like the class..... apparently we're making pasta next week wish me good luck in life honestly


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> yyup. i have a c i think smh... i Really don't like the class..... apparently we're making pasta next week wish me good luck in life honestly



ahh.. well good luck then.. idek i guess im good at cooking but my teacher waas an ass so tbh i messed up that theory lol


----------



## Monkeyd99 (Apr 6, 2016)

Someone let me catalog some things I needed to catalog. Kinda simple but it is getting me to my goal of filling my catalog. Plus I'm almost done cleaning up my town


----------



## Aquari (Apr 6, 2016)

im making homemade cheese, and its going well :}


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2016)

i have a terrible life.
nothing good ever happens hahahAHHAHAHAH


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 6, 2016)

had a nice cuppa.

about to have another.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2016)

found a vinyl record i wanted also started getting back in pokemon y.. hmm


----------



## windloft (Apr 6, 2016)

i did everything for this week, so i have off thursday, friday, and the weekend. B))


----------



## LethalLulu (Apr 6, 2016)

I won an art auction on Gaia c:
The owner was also someone I was supposed to do a collab with, so that's a little awkward lol.

I've won a lot of art auctions on gaia, but it's been a while.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2016)

I got to chat with one of my friends at school today in the morning. We usually don't get to talk to each other, since we don't have any classes with each other and stuff, but I see her every now and then. I'm glad I got to chat with her today


----------



## inkling (Apr 6, 2016)

i just ate some really good pizza. also playing my fave game ever


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 6, 2016)

I made amazing chicken tacos


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 7, 2016)

I won 86 dollars at poker tonight.... however I was caught throwing a party in the rents' house, whoops


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

I tripped and made my friends laugh, I am happy my friends were ammused


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, my math teacher is sick today. That's really it.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

i took a nice shower, it was great!


----------



## Dim (Apr 7, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i took a nice shower, it was great!


Same for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

I got a Mew code.. yay for stupid stores still carrying them lmao..

Also I just made a pasta salad.. deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelish


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 7, 2016)

I got home early today and a lot of my Accounting project done yesterday so now I can just chill.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

I finished my schoolwork really fast, I only have 4 lessons on Thursdasy


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 7, 2016)

I caught up with a dear friend


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 7, 2016)

it was a kind of good day, i didn't feel too bad?
swedish class was fine, we're going to read a book the next few weeks and i like that.


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

1- its thursday which means its a weekend woo
2- my twin friends bought me starbucks this morning lol
3- last period was a free period
4- i surprised my cousin for her birthday with cupcakes
5- i had a chocolate cupcake
6- i had a blueberry cupcake
today was so good man


----------



## DivaCrossing (Apr 7, 2016)

for me, our band room got remodeled, and it looks really nice!
I also got a kickstarter campaign for a webcomic I've been working on.
And I just finished some really good Chinese food.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

I hit 666 bells


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2016)

I got the ninja dress on Miitomo


----------



## N e s s (Apr 7, 2016)

The only good thing that happened all day was I got some chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

I got 1000 vms


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2016)

N e s s said:


> The only good thing that happened all day was I got some chocolate chip ice cream.



Hey, that's better than nothing!
Anyways, for me, I found out I got an 88 on a math test, and I finished my research paper for English class.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 8, 2016)

today was really terrible but I started watching game grumps playing pokemon emerald (with jon, not the meh new guy)
I was laughing so hard when arin was talking about how george lopez talks and he went like "EeeeEEEEEEEE" or something and then jon said "it sounds like a lawnmower"
lost it.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 8, 2016)

I threw a baseball around for the first time all year.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 8, 2016)

Pasta said:


> today was really terrible but I started watching game grumps playing pokemon emerald (with jon, not the meh new guy)
> I was laughing so hard when arin was talking about how george lopez talks and he went like "EeeeEEEEEEEE" or something and then jon said "it sounds like a lawnmower"
> lost it.



Jeez I haven't watched game grumps in over a year, since my dad flipped when he found out one of the dude's wife was pagan, and he's a really religious dude


----------



## boujee (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes yes yes!
I just check my act scores online and I got a 29!!!!
I'm so happy! Yes! I was so worried but holy sht!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes yes yes!
I just check my act scores online and I got a 29!!!!
I'm so happy! Yes! I was so worried but holy sht!!!!


----------



## focus (Apr 28, 2016)

got  both my nike AF1s cleaned finally  they were so dirty before aha you couldn't even tell which one was black and which one is white lool


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 28, 2016)

Had some nice food for lunch, was chatting to some of my friends in English Lit about Game of Thrones, and now I'm making myself pizza for tea. Life is pretty good at the moment. Also, it's my birthday in a week's time.


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 28, 2016)

I got to sleep in some, and I don't have to work to-day.



Celestefey said:


> Had some nice food for lunch, was chatting to some of my friends in English Lit about Game of Thrones, and now I'm making myself pizza for tea. Life is pretty good at the moment. Also, it's my birthday in a week's time.



Happy early birthday!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2016)

Got paid today and after I'm done work in a few hours itll be my weekend wooooo!


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

I fell asleep early last night and woke up early so I got decent sleep.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

i got some records i guess otherwise mostly crap


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

Finished my state testing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> Had some nice food for lunch, was chatting to some of my friends in English Lit about Game of Thrones, and now I'm making myself pizza for tea. Life is pretty good at the moment. Also, it's my birthday in a week's time.



Happy early birthday! Mine's in 2 weeks 5 days


----------



## boujee (Apr 28, 2016)

/snickers


----------



## focus (Apr 29, 2016)

got a crown yesterday for being good at arabic lol


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 29, 2016)

Despite the fact people were ignoring me this morning and that made me feel like rubbish, I managed to get lots of work done today (finished one essay, started another), and English Lit was super fun this afternoon, me and two of my classmates just couldn't seem to stop laughing.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 29, 2016)

it hasnt happened yet but im getting my eyebrows waxed and my hair styled sooooo theres that


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2016)

I finally finished everything for the English II test.


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 29, 2016)

It's finally warm enough to have morning coffee outside with my Lulu ... And hummingbirds, and cherry tree blossoms ... All good things ... Did I mention "no rain"? That is a very good thing 



Spoiler: This Good Thing Happened Today


----------



## Javocado (Apr 29, 2016)

I finished all me weekend assignments yesterday and today so my weekend will be a bit less strenuous.

Also, free coffee!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2016)

My brother found the pepperoni Stromboli I've been looking for in the freezer all week. I ate it, now i'm gonna be thirsty all day.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2016)

i got drunk? ._.

otherwise i got to be online at the same time as dae min now which means a lot cause we can hardly be otherwise due to timezones D: <


----------



## Cozimnormal (Apr 29, 2016)

I'd had a bit of a bad day with lots of stressing about exams and things so I got home in such a bad mood. However my mum was right there with a pair of new shoes she'd bought me and they're really nice and cheered me up so much!


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 29, 2016)

I found a rare flower growing in a big planter.  The poor flower was overshadowed by weeds and a pheasant berry plant, so I dug it out and replanted it.  Here it is now...hopefully it will grow big and strong now it has its own pot 

http://sta.sh/0uiigf87f3z


----------



## petaltail (Apr 29, 2016)

I had loads of laughs with my friendship group, we've kinda gone through a rough patch and it was really nice to feel like it was like before the bad things happened. (


----------



## HeyImDashie (Apr 29, 2016)

Erm...idk ;/

ACNL related: Got a hair bow wig and some music for cheap prices win-win!
IRL related: Erm I had chicken wings for dinner, it's Friday and no school on Monday?


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Apr 29, 2016)

I started playing AC:NL again! And I started posting here again!


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

It's 4:20 PM


----------



## okaimii (Apr 29, 2016)

My boyfriend made me lunch.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 29, 2016)

my eyebrow lady went home sick without telling us so nvm about the eyebrows...........but im about to go shopping so thats good


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 29, 2016)

I drank Mtn. Dew


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 29, 2016)

I got to take a nap, eat junk food, watch t.v, and laze around. It's been a long time since I've had a day like that. It was great.


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 30, 2016)

Ordered a pizza for dinner


----------



## Hunnybuns (Apr 30, 2016)

I started posting a lot on here again, trying to get more into the community and getting to know people! 
Also I drew a really pretty picture! It's making me happy since I haven't drawn anything in two months because of an art block. <3


----------



## Javocado (May 1, 2016)

I finally played Smash with my co-worker. We haven't had time because we were both busyboyz2k16 and it was just a blast. Intense matches as well. :,)


----------



## visibleghost (May 1, 2016)

ii ate some candy that was nice


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 1, 2016)

I finally found Felicity after campsite resetting for her all day yesterday. And that was when I gave up campsite resetting.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2016)

I bought a new Sonic figurine to add to my collection.


----------



## Celestefey (May 1, 2016)

I didn't do much today but it was nice to laze around and relax and watch some TV because I was pretty busy yesterday. Also my mum made some "surprise plans" for family to come over on Sunday next week to celebrate my birthday so it'll be nice to see everyone and have loads of nice food.


----------



## jiny (May 1, 2016)

I got cherry ice cream


----------



## glow (May 1, 2016)

my cat licked my face


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 3, 2016)

Got a 66/60 on my second accounting project! I have no idea where those bonus points came from, but I'll take them!


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 3, 2016)

I finished my last IB exam. Goodbye IB I WON'T MISS YOU


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 3, 2016)

I'm eating bacon for lunch


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

My cat chilled next to my laptop all night and for 2 hours while I was doing shcoolwork


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2016)

My Human A&P test got moved to Thursday!


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

My dad works today


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2016)

i got a few streetpass hits and plaza tickets, all hats n shizz were ugly today tho


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2016)

This girl was actually in today, so I finally got the 8th Volume of Bakuman


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

I'm eating a cup of noodles

- - - Post Merge - - -

and then i spilled hot broth on me

- - - Post Merge - - -

fml


----------



## piichinu (May 3, 2016)

my ap gov teacher wasnt here so i didnt have to turn in an assignment that i didnt do <3333333333333


----------



## himeki (May 3, 2016)

finished a commission that was really enjoyable!


----------



## Nightmares (May 3, 2016)

I got a free 20 quid Amazon voucher  I have like no money so woo

TIME TO BUY MANGA AND JAPANESE NOVELS YASSS


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 3, 2016)

Moko said:


> i got a few streetpass hits and plaza tickets, all hats n shizz were ugly today tho



I feel like I keep getting the same ones. I've got 20 plaza tickets to spend too.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 3, 2016)

Ordered pizza! \o/
Also got to snuggle with my cat without being stuck in some uncomfortable position. That seems like such a minor thing but as other cat owners know, once a cat decides to sleep on you, you're pretty much trapped, and they rarely tend to want to lay on me when I'm comfortable. Usually cats try to jump on me or crawl into my lap before I'm even done sitting down, lol


----------



## Trundle (May 3, 2016)

i bought some swanky clothes


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2016)

Trundle said:


> i bought some swanky clothes



why aren't you wearing socks


----------



## Trundle (May 3, 2016)

oath2order said:


> why aren't you wearing socks



Florida is hot


----------



## Xerolin (May 3, 2016)

Trundle said:


> Florida is hot



Arizona is worse.
//90 degrees starting in march


----------



## Trundle (May 3, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Arizona is worse.
> //90 degrees starting in march



i mean it's already been hotter than 90 here but I don't live here, i'm just escaping the cold of Canada for a bit 

also Celsius > Fahrenheit


----------



## Javocado (May 4, 2016)

I worked out for the first time in a little while and I feel gooooood


----------



## Aquari (May 4, 2016)

i caught a black/white regal jumping spider, and he's quite the sassy one!!, his big glossy fangs are enough to warm even the worst Arachnophobe's heart!!! <3


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 4, 2016)

In Tomodachi Life i got 3 successful proposals! <3


----------



## ams (May 4, 2016)

I took a 2 hour nap. It was pretty sweet.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 5, 2016)

I got my hair done today.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (May 5, 2016)

I was able to get Lolly to move into a good place on the first try of plot resetting!


----------



## shannenenen (May 5, 2016)

This didn't happen today but it DID happen yesterday and seeing as it's a big thing, I figured I could still count it 

I got my first job!! I'm going to be a cashier at a buffet-style restaurant. Getting paid a dollar over minimum wage to take people's credit cards and hand them cups. It's going to be great.


----------



## Kevinnn (May 5, 2016)

Got to move my sister's TV in my room. No cable tho
gg


----------



## Zane (May 5, 2016)

there was a thunderstorm and I found a belt I had misplaced for like over a year.


----------



## The Pennifer (May 9, 2016)

So this happened today .... YAY!! I am one visit away from getting the Resetti portrait now! 
Silly to be so excited at seeing that manhole open with the golden light streaming out of it and taking that happy little hop down into the tunnel ... Maybe it's just me .... Lol   ... Oh, and who else is going to 'fess up to using the toilet down there ... Just for fun!? Hah!


Spoiler: A VISIT WITH THE RESETTI BOYS


----------



## endlesssky (May 9, 2016)

My mum is making roast chicken for dinner !


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

finally got dank red cosmos line-up

#fathersdayredcarnation


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2016)

finally my Friday thank the turts, this week was all celebrations so we were busy all week but I'm so ready to go home and be a potato for three days and try to get over this stupid sickness


----------



## Hai (May 9, 2016)

Managed to bake a cake that turned out great :3


----------



## debinoresu (May 9, 2016)

yesterday we thought our dog might be seriously sick bc shes old and she was haking up white foam but i suggested we close the windows and she stopped by this morning, so it was just allergies which im relieved about


----------



## ellarella (May 9, 2016)

my group in school is really cute. one of them has only lived here for a couple of years, but she works so hard. it's nice to work with people who put in an effort!


----------



## milkyi (May 9, 2016)

finally got to listen to babymetal's metal resistance


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

melanie martinez said:


> finally got to listen to babymetal's metal resistance



lmao those still around...

also nice weather here still i guess


----------



## Seroja (May 9, 2016)

Stayed at home watching Korean news at home with my husband. Also earlier that day; watched an old Bollywood movie with my in-laws.


----------



## ok.sean (May 9, 2016)

Prevented a suicide (I hope)


----------



## visibleghost (May 9, 2016)

got 2 play a lot of stardew valley


----------



## MrPicklez (May 9, 2016)

I shaved my head.


----------



## RaineyWood (May 9, 2016)

I watched tv and relaxed....
I guess that's good?
I haven't been doing much the past two weeks ;;


----------



## Javocado (May 10, 2016)

Got to peep the new Pokemon starters this morning and I really dig em'
:')


----------



## 2007 (May 10, 2016)

feeling a little better after being sick all weekend


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 10, 2016)

Burger King gave us an extra burger, fries, and chicken fries by accident. T'was a delicious meal!


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 10, 2016)

Got an A on my first exam of my favorite class


----------



## N a t (May 10, 2016)

I forced myself to sleep in so I could eat heavier junk food on my diet. It's a calorie counting thing...


----------



## raeyoung (May 10, 2016)

I now know the Pokemon starters for Sun and Moon. 
I had an ice cream sandwich celebration in 5th hour. 
My friend made me a cute headband.
My musical.lys were good.
I looked cute in my new dress.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2016)

Got a text from a really noice person she's coming over next weekend


----------



## mogyay (May 11, 2016)

saw my granparents and i actually had lunch for the first time in forever!


----------



## Seroja (May 11, 2016)

Mmmm I got to eat my favourite fried cauliflower from a local restaurant where I'm staying. Whoop whooop!


----------



## chaicow (May 11, 2016)

I ate a good breakfast this morning.


----------



## Javocado (May 11, 2016)

My grams is over and it's just so nice to have her around.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 16, 2016)

Final calculated grade for my Supply Chain class is an A. I also am positive I got an A in Marketing this semester, but I haven't seen my final grade yet.


----------



## Gizald (May 16, 2016)

I sat around watched anime with my friends and taught them to play my favorite board game ( Legendary)


----------



## N e s s (May 16, 2016)

i ate some spagetti....

thats about it


----------



## Joy (May 16, 2016)

Got good grades on my finals, I'm graduating with my associated and going to my first choice uni in the fall :3
I guess this is more than a day lol


----------



## Invisible again (May 16, 2016)

Got to be with my bf today.


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

put on an old shirt that i thought would make me look ugly but i actually look okay in it lmao


----------



## endlesssky (May 17, 2016)

We had 2 tests today that I did little study for and they were easy :'D


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (May 17, 2016)

It was my birthday, and both my parents gave me a cheque to buy some new things. And I downloaded Pok?mon Yellow for my 3DS, so much fun


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

^ happy birthday!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

had some noice stuff on rotation on the ticket thing in mii plaza so bought the k.k slider hat and that purple bubble thing


----------



## focus (May 17, 2016)

i saw a dog today


----------



## Seroja (May 17, 2016)

Had free food today yay~


----------



## Miii (May 17, 2016)

I got some really good news today, and I'm almost done packing to move into mah new house!  Hooray!


----------



## GalacticGhost (May 17, 2016)

well, today i had my biology exam, which went way better than i thought it would. and not only that, but as i no longer need to go to biology lessons anymore, i was able to go home early because i would've had biology as my last lesson of the day ^o^


----------



## namiieco (May 17, 2016)

I got a free cookie from my teacher


----------



## himeki (May 17, 2016)

new sd card is 32gb so now i can donwload my sht without worrying + my fates preorder is finally getting shipped out!!!! HYPE.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2016)

not much lol well i got started on another turt so that's good i guess?? c:


----------



## Javocado (May 17, 2016)

I finally got a Pokeball yee-haw


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 17, 2016)

My cat just decided to sleep BESIDE me rather than crawling onto my side and trying to stretch herself all the way from my hip to my shoulder, which is the (adorable, yet very uncomfortable) thing she usually does. So there's that.

It's also quiet in the house, which is always a blessing.


----------



## visibleghost (May 17, 2016)

i saw my therapist which made me kinda feel like i can get through the week at least yyaaaaaaaah


----------



## Cascade (May 17, 2016)

it's raining all day here and it was good


----------



## shannenenen (May 17, 2016)

I start my first day of work today and I am beyond excited!


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (May 18, 2016)

I got a really nice mark at my English test, so I'm happy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

got shiny xerneas code and finished s?rgio turt so doing seroja's atm


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 18, 2016)

No way! I actually did it! I actually passed Accounting Principles I with a B this semester even though I totally bombed it last semester. I'm shocked since I failed the last three exams for it.







Even though my Business Analytics class isn't updated yet on here, my final grade on Springboard was an 85% so I also got a B in that class. 2 As, 2 Bs, and a C for this semester is much better than I was expecting. Maybe it will even be enough to make it on the Dean's List again this semester.


----------



## boujee (May 18, 2016)

I donated two pints of blood


----------



## Miii (May 18, 2016)

My air conditioner is fixed. Yaaaay


----------



## Nena (May 18, 2016)

I woke up : )


----------



## Corrie (May 18, 2016)

I met up with a girl from Facebook and sold my old college textbook to her for $30 so I am now $30 richer! I plan to spend it to buy supplies for my bf's birthday.


----------



## Hollowby (May 18, 2016)

got a pretty decent intership


----------



## Buttonsy (May 18, 2016)

I got my Toriel (undertale) plush in the mail!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 19, 2016)

Seeing the amount of dislikes and comments on Call of Duty Infinite Warfare made my day.


----------



## Crash (May 19, 2016)

not quite today, but two nights ago my boyfriend & i found a kitten on our drive home !! he's about five weeks old and a complete lovebug. 


Spoiler: pictures bc i can't help myself











my sister named him fox, after fox mulder from the x-files :')



and also one of my leopard geckos laid her first clutch last week and i just candled the eggs today (which is when you shine a light behind them to see if they're growing/fertile) and at least one of them is alive & well! the past three days have been madness, but really great.​


----------



## Hollowby (May 19, 2016)

got weekend, yay!


----------



## ok.sean (May 19, 2016)

My acne is clearing up F u ck yeS!


----------



## Hollowby (May 20, 2016)

got some xray taken of my foot. hopefully something will show up


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 20, 2016)

Today we get the house to ourselves so it's anime binge watching day. Probably going to finish Haikyuu!! season two, start Gintama, watch some more Assassination Classroom season two, and maybe even dive into Hero Academia.


----------



## Mao (May 20, 2016)

my school had French fries. a true miracle. normally they only do those chubbier type chips (idek what they are called) but French fries are so much tastier idk why. and i had a strange chicken-meatball-tomato sauce-cheese type roll. it was weird but nice.


----------



## aericell (May 20, 2016)

Not really just from today but I've met some really nice people online over the past few days who are also going to my future college and I'm a little less worried about living away from home

just hoping now that I'll see them around often and we'll be good friends


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 20, 2016)

I got a dreamie to move into my town :>


----------



## Miharu (May 20, 2016)

Finally found out where they sell alligator hair clips at. We drove to so many stores only to find out they didn't have it, until we went to Michaels :') So happy we finally got some, so now I can start working on my cosplay prop XD <3


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 20, 2016)

I was bought something to aid me with my injured foot.


----------



## kenna (May 20, 2016)

I heard back about a writing opportunity, and it sounded good!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (May 20, 2016)

My username. Thanks to Zig.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 23, 2016)

I found and caught a Woodhouse's toad outside while taking my dog potty about half and hour ago. Plan on releasing it tomorrow after I show it to my little sisters, it always makes their day when I show them cool stuff. :]


----------



## Seroja (May 23, 2016)

I won pepper's room design contest^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2016)

Watched Deadpool, slept a lot, and now I'm drinking a yummy coffee. ^u^


----------



## device (May 23, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Watched Deadpool, slept a lot, and now I'm drinking a yummy coffee. ^u^



Without spoiling anything about the movie, did you enjoy it? I plan on watching it


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

Seroja said:


> I won pepper's room design contest^^



congrats 

also idek drawing turts is always good and they finally had a nice hat on mii plaza today!


----------



## TinyStarrable (May 23, 2016)

IM GOING ON A DATE TONIGHT AND SEEING ZOOTOPIA


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

finally got the dang eon ticket for my omega ruby and finishing off turts so that's good!


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 23, 2016)

it was a great day because my duck in acnl said it would move out so i could make place for my wolf

i said, yes, close the door on ur way out, gtfo of my town

then she said, nvm, i luv dis town

end my life


----------



## LunarMako (May 23, 2016)

Didn't have to go to work today!


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 23, 2016)

Well I got a Stitches amiibo card along with Rosie and Goldie but don't care about the last two, he is my favorite villager aye


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 23, 2016)

Nothing, i got punished on my birthday... i hope tonight will be better ;-;


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 23, 2016)

One of my favourite fanfics just updated today, plus it's a gorgeous sunny day outside today so I'm really happy! ^.^


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 23, 2016)

My dad is getting a triple bypass surgery because of his blocked arteries. I'm just glad he didn't have to wait until an actual heart attack to be examined by the doctor.


----------



## mogyay (May 23, 2016)

a new lil peach


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (May 23, 2016)

I got a really nice mark on my Psychology test.


----------



## enchilada (May 23, 2016)

jack &#55357;&#56489;


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 23, 2016)

I had lunch from McDonald's and dinner from Subway.


----------



## Loriii (May 23, 2016)

I've been having an acid reflux since last night so I feel kinda bad though this early morning, I saw my girl wearing her favorite dress (about to go to work). I complimented her that she has big butt or something then she started playfully shaking it in front of me. She said it like I'm going to "twirk it like Miley and workwork (Rihanna) on you"  I thought it was really funny and too adorable of her. It made my day


----------



## dornessiti (May 24, 2016)

found out I wasn't pregnant, and my boyfriend confirmed that he's moving to my city!


----------



## Javocado (May 24, 2016)

I didn't go off on someone at work today.


----------



## Calligrafist (May 24, 2016)

I did literally nothing in three out of my four classes?


----------



## Elphie (May 24, 2016)

I got McDonald's twice today


----------



## Stil (May 24, 2016)

Onion rings. Onion rings happened to me.


----------



## skarmoury (May 24, 2016)

I recently got my grades from both Chemistry and Biology and I got high enough scores to get exempted from both finals!! ^^ I was even scared of getting back my last exam in Bio bc it was the hardest for me (and personally it was the exam I crammed for the most), but it turns out that my score for that last exam was the highest out of all my Bio exams!! o:

That means my finals are finally (lol) over, I only have a few papers left to pass then summeeeeeer!! c:


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 24, 2016)

I finally got up at half 8...... been meaning to get up early for the past month... but now instead of doing my assignment im procrastinating


----------



## skarmoury (May 25, 2016)

Ahhh I got back my Math scores today (excluding finals since I don't think they've finished checking it yet) and I got whooping 98/100 pre-final grade! I have the highest math grade so far in class and I'm really happy.


----------



## Xerolin (May 25, 2016)

I got unbanned and got a free choco cake!


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2016)

Mom didn't wake me up so that was good.


----------



## focus (May 25, 2016)

saw a cute dog. i love dogs a lot if you cant tell they're the best thing to walk this earth ever
really helped me feel better after seeing how bad my grades were haha


----------



## Stil (May 25, 2016)

I haven't had any fleas on me yet.


----------



## device (May 25, 2016)

it turns out by under the BBQ the delivery guy from UPS meant in the BBQ, but my 3DS arrived from JP today


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 26, 2016)

Spoiler: bell flowers from aoyama! Went to the tea house too


----------



## runo (May 26, 2016)

had good chats with friends today ^o^)!


----------



## Hollowby (May 26, 2016)

learnt a lot about research in urine and feaces ....


----------



## ellarella (May 26, 2016)

i found a sensible amount of money on the ground. i stood and looked around for a solid two minutes to see if someone might have dropped it, but no one was there. so i pocketed it and used it on a big, juicy, thick shawarma


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

so glad my luis cilia turt turned out so good, i had to redo that face a couple of times


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 26, 2016)

Had Mexican food for dinner.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (May 26, 2016)

I was told I'm basically the opposite of a catfish. I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 26, 2016)

I got a new friend and I also finally hatched and leveled my 6IV Vulpix.


----------



## Javocado (May 26, 2016)

New Strokes jams dropped today!!!


----------



## jiny (May 26, 2016)

my crush smiled at me today


----------



## Araie (May 26, 2016)

I made my school's top band.


----------



## glow (May 26, 2016)

Javocado said:


> New Strokes jams dropped today!!!



This made my day


----------



## Pookie4557 (May 26, 2016)

My grade in one of my classes went down to a B+, and I'm 4 points away from an A-. I didn't ask my teacher for any extra credit but he just gave me a really easy paper to do and told me to finish it tonight for the points I need to get an A-.


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 26, 2016)

I watched some JonTron videos, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Stil (May 27, 2016)

I got to eat today.


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

I remembered my old cat that wasn't really our cat, just some outdoor or stray cat, ayy the memories.
PUMPKIN YA SHREW EATER


----------



## boujee (May 27, 2016)

Just got my tickets! Going to Beyonc? concert tomorrow in Cali. 
I slay.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 27, 2016)

Got my tent's zipper fixed. Now I'm officially ready for my cycling tour.


----------



## Acruoxil (May 27, 2016)

Araie said:


> I made my school's top band.



That's so sweet  Congrats!

Didn't happen today but I bought myself a couple new games.


----------



## BetaChorale (May 27, 2016)

Yesterday my brother makeshift-fixed my drawing tablet, so I can draw again!!
Also I have a drug test for my new job tomorrow. I'm gonna rock the stuffing off that mouth swab, watch me!


----------



## Araie (May 27, 2016)

Ares said:


> That's so sweet  Congrats!
> 
> Didn't happen today but I bought myself a couple new games.



Aw, thank you! I'm really excited for next year.


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 27, 2016)

I've sold my first kemonomimi/furry-ish adopt _3 yaho~
Gonna start making more adopts of that kind, I've only designed humans all this time


----------



## Zane (May 27, 2016)

I FOUND MY RUBY AND EMERALD CARTRIDGES I COULD HONESTLY CRY..

they've been misplaced for like a year now, but the thing is I just found them in a really obvious place that I was sure I already checked ugh it's so gr8 having a memory that basically doesn't work


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 27, 2016)

Napped a good bit through the afternoon. All the sleep I lost going to school is now catching up on me I guess now that I graduated! xDDDD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 28, 2016)

i got 5$


----------



## Alex518 (May 28, 2016)

fifth harmony's album came out and i got a signed copy, & i got 100 on my eng essay


----------



## laurenx (May 28, 2016)

my friend/coworker worked closing shift and saved me the goods 



Spoiler: mmmm


----------



## kenna (May 28, 2016)

Bought a cute little tray for my bed (for food and my laptop and such) and some super cute dog bowls for my beloved pup.


----------



## visibleghost (May 28, 2016)

my dad came home. he has been in south africa the whole week so that was nice


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 28, 2016)

I finished piecing together my Pokemon shiny collection album on imgur.


----------



## aericell (May 28, 2016)

I got my project done early for once


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

Got to sleep properly, yes I know it was almost to 12 pm but hell mom cranking up the volume like every day this week ..it was nice


----------



## Javocado (May 28, 2016)

Fresh outta work on a day I expected to be absolutely horrible but it was actually pretty tame and now I'm going to hang out with the raddest gal around in a bit.


----------



## Xerolin (May 28, 2016)

Gramma's coming over
We got some noice food, berries, pie, ice cream, chips, other good stuffs


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 28, 2016)

I saw _X-Men: Apocalypse_.


----------



## Saylor (May 29, 2016)

I got to spend most of the day with two really cute dogs.


----------



## Bowie (May 29, 2016)

Mike Garson (David Bowie's pianist) favourited my tweet today! So happy!


----------



## mogyay (May 29, 2016)

it's 6:45 but i feel like i can do this shift without crying


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 29, 2016)

I got my package in the mail I ordered, and it got here rather quickly! I also was able to spend some quality time with my family for a change, so that was nice.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2016)

I slept really good and had a dream about a hamster instead of having horrible creepy weird dreams and nightmares like usual. ^u^


----------



## Hollowby (Jun 2, 2016)

My internation intership is accepted by school !


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 2, 2016)

I saw some art I did a year ago and have just realized that I've come a long way just in the past year.


----------



## himeki (Jun 2, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> Nothing, i got punished on my birthday... i hope tonight will be better ;-;



your birthday doesn't make any difference on whether you should get punished for something or not :v

also stalking an ebay listing for a new se, hopefully it wont go to extreme prices ^^


----------



## Stil (Jun 2, 2016)

I woke up


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 2, 2016)

I went to fanime this past weekend and wanted to get my friend something because I was going to send her parcel anyway. she doesn't like much anime that's still relevant but she does like kingdom hearts so I knew I wanted to get her something related to that. it was sudden tho and I've never played kingdom hearts or even know anything about it but I decided to spontaneously choose this set of character pins hoping she wouldn't dislike any of them. she got the parcel today and it seems it was a success yay


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

We got a 2 pound bag of dried cherries from the food bank


----------



## jiny (Jun 2, 2016)

today marks the day i won't see him for another 3 months. 

thank god tbh


----------



## Hollowby (Jun 6, 2016)

I did an elevator pitch in front of my class. (which is quite impressive because anxiety ffffff)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2016)

got to drink beers and have a chill time in town with mother turt so ye


----------



## Cailey (Jun 6, 2016)

got to sleep in for the first day in like a week fml


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 6, 2016)

My Peach vans arrived today, but they're at my mum's house and I can't go over there at the momet because she's ill and doesn't want to pass her sickness onto me right before my exams. It sucks but they look sooo cute and I'm so excited to try them on. Also, I managed to study loads today, and I watched the newest Game of Thrones episode last night and it was so


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 6, 2016)

**** uh idk
i saw three cats when i went for a walk they were super pretty and i fell in love with all three of them


----------



## Chicha (Jun 6, 2016)

I got Pokemon merchandise in the mail from Japan so heck yeah I'm happy. I pre-ordered it months ago and got it at last. Even the box is fab. <3


----------



## Cass123 (Jun 6, 2016)

I watched my friends' kids this morning. I love having quality time with them so it was worth getting up at 4am to watch them.


----------



## Alex518 (Jun 6, 2016)

absolutely. nothing


----------



## boujee (Jun 6, 2016)

I found $50 dollars while going out for a jog.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

one of my spiders died and i got to feed pieces of it to the others <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 6, 2016)

I got to see two of my in-game bffs in ACNL today  they haven't been online for a while, so I was pretty glad to see them again.


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 10, 2016)

The temporary crown on one of my teeth popped clean off the other day. I need a lot of work done so I have a lot of temporary crowns and fillings til the final ones can all be done at once, but anyway. My dentist not only offered to get me in right in the morning if I was in pain or on edge about it (which I declined but it was still super nice, especially considering he had an all-day conference), he didn't charge me anything to repair it. He totally could have, never mind that it was on a tooth he didn't even do work on himself - unless you count the _other_ time he had to fix it, because my previous dentist screwed it up so bad in the first place.

He's just an amazingly kind guy overall, I wish more doctors (and people) were like him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The temporary crown on one of my teeth popped clean off the other day. I need a lot of work done so I have a lot of temporary crowns and fillings til the final ones can all be done at once, but anyway. My dentist not only offered to get me in right in the morning if I was in pain or on edge about it (which I declined but it was still super nice, especially considering he had an all-day conference), he didn't charge me anything to repair it. He totally could have, never mind that it was on a tooth he didn't even do work on himself - unless you count the _other_ time he had to fix it, because my previous dentist screwed it up so bad in the first place.

He's just an amazingly kind guy overall, I wish more doctors (and people) were like him.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 10, 2016)

well. uh. it's a friday. so no school for a  few days. yay.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 10, 2016)

I did my first digital rectal exam! (so basically I put my finger up a man's butthole). I'm glad I've done one now because it was a bit awkward but it was ok actually


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 10, 2016)

completing spyro again with my bro


----------



## piske (Jun 10, 2016)

I got a donut (WOOT) and to spend some time with my sis. haven't gotten to do that for a while!


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 11, 2016)

Today I met a 24 lbs cat named Monsieur Pussycat


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2016)

I got to see my little sister graduate today!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 11, 2016)

I bought two packs of series four amiibo cards and the last card of one pack I picked out was Isabelle!! I literally screamed in my car ahaha. She looks ADORABLE in her dress! <3


----------



## okaimii (Jun 11, 2016)

I left work


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 11, 2016)

I saw Weezer and Panic! At the Disco. It was so good. Brendon did Bohemian Rhapsody and it was beautiful as always


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 11, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I saw Weezer and Panic! At the Disco. It was so good. Brendon did Bohemian Rhapsody and it was beautiful as always



How lucky  Panic! At the Disco is simply amazing. Hope you had fun


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 11, 2016)

Ares said:


> How lucky  Panic! At the Disco is simply amazing. Hope you had fun



It was so fun!! Thank youuu


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 11, 2016)

My dad is coming home from Germany today. I don't mind being home alone, I just get so worried about all the crazy stuff you hear happening at airports, so when he lands and gets out of Newark it'll be a huge weight off my shoulders lol.



ShinyYoshi said:


> I saw Weezer and Panic! At the Disco. It was so good. Brendon did Bohemian Rhapsody and it was beautiful as always


Nice, I love Weezer! I'm thinking of snagging tickets for one of their NJ dates but I don't know if I'll be able to get off work... We'll seeeee


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I saw Weezer and Panic! At the Disco. It was so good. Brendon did Bohemian Rhapsody and it was beautiful as always


Awww you saw Panic! At the Disco? Lucky! D:


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 11, 2016)

this thread is forcing me to b positive lmao
i slept until 10:30 am and i was pretty happy until then


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2016)

^that's good tho

anyways might actually see my friends tomorrow and ye had a nice talk with another friend so ye


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 11, 2016)

I got to sleep in till 7:30. I got my house cleaned and gardening done by 10:00. The good part is that it gave me time to take my daughter out for breakfast, and shopping. Now we are sitting around, being lazy, while it pours rain outside. I love a good rain.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 11, 2016)

finished the ACT


----------



## leftTBT (Jun 11, 2016)

---


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Jun 12, 2016)

Finally hatched this 6IV HA female Bulbasaur that I've been trying to obtain for the past week or so at 1,565 eggs. c:


----------



## Llust (Jun 13, 2016)

finally found what i was looking for to finish off some of my outfits for the social events i'll be attending. mostly excited over the cat stockings, as i had no idea they were available here until now


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 14, 2016)

My mom left so I can do what I want :3


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

Someone gave me my #1 dream villager for free after she accepted someone else's offer for the villager I'd initially offered her.

In addition, my mother stayed home today, so we're free to watch Bones and goof off on ACNL without my dad driving us insane. And she just got Rosie from her campsite.


----------



## Esphas (Jun 14, 2016)

ive been earning a lot of in-game currency in a game i play


----------



## moonford (Jun 14, 2016)

I got my new white 3ds xl in the mail, yay its not glossy and it fits with my hands perfectly. c:


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Jun 14, 2016)

I finally got the princess set.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 14, 2016)

I learned that I spanked my Finals, got sushi and caught up with an old pal today, and was wowed by the new Zelda footy! Amazing day and the day is still young. I'm excited to see what else is in store for this Tuesday.


----------



## Hollowby (Jun 16, 2016)

something that is going to happen. EURO 2016 Poland against Germany


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 16, 2016)

got summer vacation yay


----------



## Charcolor (Jun 16, 2016)

i talked to my crush a lot and it felt very nice


----------



## tui (Jun 16, 2016)

got high and spent the afternoon with my boyfriend, also somehow managed to make progress in my viola exam afterwards too by some miracle


----------



## Javocado (Jun 22, 2016)

I had the laziest day I have had in awhile. I needed it after the last four days of work have been strenuous as heck!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jun 22, 2016)

I got to see the movie Finding Dory today, then go out for supper


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 22, 2016)

Went out for lunch with my dad and brother, bought some stuff whilst at the shops, and I'm not feeling as ill today either.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 22, 2016)

i had pizza


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 22, 2016)

I finally got rid of some old stuff that I've had stored for while now! Glad to see it go to someone who'll treasure it! Also I finally got some people to help me out with picking daises tomorrow for the Daisy Chain. The more help the better!


----------



## namiieco (Jun 22, 2016)

its burger day today


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 22, 2016)

Went to a water park today D


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 22, 2016)

I scored well over my average while bowling today


----------



## Aimi22 (Jun 22, 2016)

I got to cuddle my pug


----------



## ellarella (Jun 22, 2016)

i went out with my buddy and his family to celebrate him finishing his last exams. we had a really good time and his daughter is so cute!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 24, 2016)

I just discovered that plug.dj is back on a whim!!!


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 24, 2016)

I can't go to sleep so I can stay on the forums all night.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Doing something else on midsummer's rather than doing boring family dinner I hope.


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 24, 2016)

I finally finished off my part of an art trade!!
I tell you what, I was getting so sick of
looking at it quq


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 24, 2016)

I got to pet a golden retriever and he gave me kisses!!


----------



## Nena (Jun 24, 2016)

I woke up


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 24, 2016)

I laughed at this bit of text!



Spoiler: Caution! Proceed at your own risk, or die laughing



If you want to use your mouth as a time machine to go back to 1974, mix some mackerel with some veggies with some spices with some blabbidy-bloo and some whoopity-wee and throw it in the woozy-whatsit for scruntillion millidingdongs until Fahrenheit box makes bleep-bloop robot fart and you're left with iron poopie-pies.


----------



## strawberrigod (Jun 24, 2016)

I moved from my apartment into my uncle's house so now I don't have to worry about my bad roommates! Also just finished packing for my trip to Anime Expo. It's been a very good day!


----------



## Minene (Jun 24, 2016)

i had cake and icecream


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 24, 2016)

i went to a piercing parlor and finally got my bottom helix piercing removed after almost two years with it. it just wouldn't heal completely so it was time to go. now my ear feels so much better. wish i had done this earlier, but i only had the opportunity because my friend went in and got a piercing herself today and i just tagged along. hopefully my top one will heal in peace now/the bottom wound will close quickly. i really want to go back and get a rook piercing!!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 25, 2016)

It hasn't happened quite yet, but one of my co-worker's just reached out to me and asked if I wanted any pupusas because they're bring some to work and I said hell yesssssss


----------



## vel (Jun 25, 2016)

I got a really good lunch. Like really good. 10/10 would eat it again. Too bad I can't remember what it is now.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 25, 2016)

I got a flat tire near a super busy intersection and nobody ran over me or flicked me off!


----------



## boujee (Jun 25, 2016)

I got my toes and feet done.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 25, 2016)

I finally got a new phone after waiting sooooo long (like two months)
I mean, yeah I have to wait for it to get here, but I'm closer than I was yesterday!


----------



## Irelia (Jun 25, 2016)

I finally caught up on all the Tokyo Ghoul Re: chapters.
A lot of my questions have been answered, so I think I finally have some closure to this series. but it's far from over smh


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 25, 2016)

Got to watch a lot of anime today and got a good night sleep.


----------



## piske (Jun 25, 2016)

I got to do a bunch of my favorite things in little bits - brunch, game, watch netflix, shop AND I got a long-awaited package in the mail! :>


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 25, 2016)

At the yard sale my family is throwing today, we sold 40 VHS tapes to a young couple and their two year old daughter. Mostly old, now "in the vault" Disney movies. We got ten bucks, cleared out some stuff, and that little girl has a BUNCH of movies to watch now.


----------



## Rizies (Jun 26, 2016)

My mom paid for my pedicure and manicure, so that was really nice.

I also picked up my Bridesmaid dress, then I found out I bought half of my center pieces in the wrong colour - but I am making it work.


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

Spent all day online, chillin'. Waiting for everyone to get on LINE chat so I won't look like a lonely butt who says really inappropriate things. Yeah.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

I went to the festival of flowers 
I was betting and I won 20$


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 26, 2016)

i didnt get out of bed until 11 am


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 26, 2016)

I went to the Island Waterpark.


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2016)

I got my driver's license!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 28, 2016)

This:






Featuring That:






When the Heavy is making bacon for Engi.


----------



## _G~ (Jun 28, 2016)

waking up this morning


----------



## Discord (Jun 28, 2016)

I was actually productive and willing to do daunting tasks today!...

...In Minecraft


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2016)

got some nice stuff i guess and spent some time with my snek <3


----------



## Soraru (Jun 29, 2016)

that im here and im alright.


----------



## tui (Jun 29, 2016)

i finally bit the bullet and told my parents about my eating disorder. they've heavily suspected it for a while but want to help and understand that i need to tackle my psychological issue with food before i can gain any weight. first doctors appointment is probably next week and from they're i'll hopefully get referred to a clinic so recovery might finally be in motion since i'm tired of waking up every morning being too weak to move and i'm tired of feeling guilty about every single thing that goes in my mouth unless it's porridge.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 29, 2016)

Got full combob in love live on expert today its been a while

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah and I got my learners license today lol


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 29, 2016)

I bought Zero Escape 3. I also made a Pottermore account and was pleased by my results.


----------



## Franny (Jun 30, 2016)

i got to pet and play with a super cute german shepherd puppy


----------



## Kalik (Jun 30, 2016)

Lets see. One Good Thing today. I had a pretty good sandwich for dinner! Turkey, cheese, and doritos. Yum~


----------



## Javocado (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm slowly but surely getting the gains. :')


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2016)

Found a book I've been wanting.. I really need to stop buying books but they are cheap at the second hand store and p much the only place you can find em so


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 1, 2016)

just spending time with my siblings is a good thing that happened to me today :^)


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 1, 2016)

uhh today has actually been kind of a good-ish day ...? kinda ?

i had to get up earlier than usual because i had a therapy appointment at 10 am and i thought i'd be Dead but i wasn't that tired so that was cool !! then uh therapy went wayy better than expected and idk it just felt kinda ok??
thennnnnn uh i've been playing animal crossing a lot and i've eaten good food and i took a nice walk !! idk my mental health has just been pretty good today which is kinda rare ;W;


----------



## focus (Jul 1, 2016)

my eyeliner game is on fire this week especially today


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 2, 2016)

I drove to Austin for the first day of RTX (Rooster Teeth's convention) and I'll be here until Sunday. I've already met some really cool people and seen some great panels


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

i ate pizza lmao


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 2, 2016)

my sister got me some cola


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 5, 2016)

Big bro sent me hair masks and official EXO goodies from Korea
Hehe


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 5, 2016)

i'm dissociating so i don't have to deal with all of the crap going on rn yay


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jul 5, 2016)

My boyfriend got an apartment. We can now have time together without dealing with my parents


----------



## Ookami (Jul 5, 2016)

I woke up and made food for everybody in my family and it got delish. Im honestly shocked. ._____________.


----------



## twins (Jul 5, 2016)

I was pet sitting for someone today. The cat had been very stand-off-ish the whole time I was there. I decided to lay down on the couch and chill for a bit. The cat came up to me and gave me some serious cuddles. It was GREAT.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 6, 2016)

Did taco Tuesday with the husband!<3


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 6, 2016)

for a haircut which in itself was awful, but it was very needed. now im not drowning in hair anymore Yay


----------



## raeepow (Jul 6, 2016)

I discovered the beautiful song Eine Kleine. Yay vwv


----------



## Javocado (Jul 6, 2016)

THE STROKES ARE COMING TO LA AUGHHHHHH I NEED THIS


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 6, 2016)

My friend's dad is extremely overprotective and thinks I'm flirting with her!  So I get to have fun with him over her e-mail which he apparently monitors as of yesterday <3


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 6, 2016)

It's my birthday, woo.
That's a good thing


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 6, 2016)

Got my bangs trimmed.


----------



## cherrybombb (Jul 6, 2016)

i remembered tomorrow is me and my boyfriends 9 month anniversary!! i also had my favorite kind of burger


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 6, 2016)

Why did I post this?


----------



## jiny (Jul 6, 2016)

i'm going to go to disneyland in anaheim in about a month !! i'm really excited! i'm also going to go to the san diego zoo & seaworld.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 6, 2016)

I found out I got a 4 on the AP exam for AP World History!


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 6, 2016)

kianli said:


> i'm going to go to disneyland in anaheim in about a month !! i'm really excited! i'm also going to go to the san diego zoo & seaworld.



wahhh have fun <3 Disneyland is where dreams come true


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 7, 2016)

3 on apgopo exam without really studying
i thought i got like nothing ahaha


----------



## jiny (Jul 7, 2016)

Yonkorin said:


> wahhh have fun <3 Disneyland is where dreams come true



Thank you yon ;w;


----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2016)

I ate a rice krispy treat :U


----------



## raeyoung (Jul 7, 2016)

I had Reese's ice cream. :3 Yee.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 7, 2016)

An elderly British lady went on about how beautiful my hair is


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 8, 2016)

My husband and I sold our first signature in our new shop. <3


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 8, 2016)

Today/Yesterday got given a collectable apple, loads of art was finished and brought another one of my apples, oh and marshal moved in to my cycling town. Plus it was my birthday yesterday


----------



## seliph (Jul 8, 2016)

I got another Genji POTG ayyyy
This time for deflection killing 2 followed by swiftsriking 2


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 8, 2016)

apparently im really good at azir


----------



## jiny (Jul 8, 2016)

my dad told me i had a surprise awaiting for me... he came back from best buy & brought me back a rose gold iphone 6s !!!! i can't use it yet, bc i have to get a screen protecter & case. but i'm stil so happy!!


----------



## piske (Jul 8, 2016)

got to go out to eat with my sis and have really good himalayan food :>


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 9, 2016)

I had some tasty coffee earlier with poptarts.


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2016)

I woke up.......


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 11, 2016)

My sister's husband played around with the ufo catcher and I got these since they know I am a bird fanatic *v*;; Love bird, penguin and duck! Opening later, I'd like to keep it packaged


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

Idek really finally glad to be back home so that's good o and playing some homie games like Hyperdevotion Noire


----------



## Javocado (Jul 22, 2016)

I got the last eggs in the carton it's really lit


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I got the last eggs in the carton it's really lit



and skyping me


----------



## xara (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm going to see two movies later, which I'm looking forward too.
And also, a friend who hasn't spoken to me in a week, finally messaged me today


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 22, 2016)

Its my birthday and I got to go to my favorite fast food restaurant and went to Toys R Us to get two series 4 amiibo cards, (Originally going to get two) a Callie and Marie amiibo, and preordered Pokemon Moon (Pokemon Sun as well, for my brother)

What a neat trip. Say happy birthday to me as well.


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 22, 2016)

I ranked up in splatoon


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 22, 2016)

We sold our little car (we bought 2 on spec and are trying to earn some vacation $ by flipping vehicles) It was a sweet little 2003 Pontiac Sunfire  ... YAY!!! We only had it up for sale for one day! Money in the vacation kitty! A very good thing!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

i beat jav in a pokemon battle


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 22, 2016)

i calmed down from my mental breakdown and went out to play pok?mon go which actually made me feel okay-ish, so the day turned out way more okay than i thought it wpuld yayyy


----------



## Javocado (Jul 22, 2016)

Elin said:


> i beat jav in a pokemon battle



I'll get the W back later on relax


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

Javocado said:


> I'll get the W back later on relax



get crushed by eevees kid


----------



## boujee (Jul 22, 2016)

Got me two more shiny noibats 
My bat squad is almost complete 

Also buying art for Hatori.


----------



## PrincessApple (Jul 22, 2016)

Today I actually got to visit Comic con .... well I didn't exactly get to go inside comic con as I didn't have tickets but it was nice hanging outside and taking pictures with a bunch of cosplayers


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2016)

finally got a good start on my commish


----------



## Licorice (Jul 22, 2016)

Skipped school to go with my friend to get her snake bites. Ate pizza. Saw bf at his job for a bit. Now I am about to go hang out with my friends tonight then gonna slide over to my bf's for a night cap. 8/10 day


----------



## promised freedom (Jul 23, 2016)

New Steven Universe episodes!!


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

I managed!


----------



## Limon (Jul 23, 2016)

Got Taco Bell and reached Level 11 in Pokemon GO.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 23, 2016)

I've been in immense physical pain for the past two days but feel brand new as of this morning!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 23, 2016)

just winning more matches in the splatfest than losing, really. i'm really hoping that this means that marie will win the splatfest!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

I got a half off on a pizza deal if that counts?  pretty much any Saturday has good things happen since all week I'm exercising and on a strict diet so I allow myself something nice to eat. Today it was my pizza, and the nice pizza guy finding me a half off voucher....if I bought a large pizza


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

Unbanned woo


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, I thought it would be the release of the Walking Dead season 7 trailer, buuut that was actually very underwhelming, so I'm not sure xD


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 23, 2016)

made a lot of progress in pokemon go ;w; !!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2016)

got the two last streetpass "games", premium and that shoot em up game whatever it's called. i love that strategy game though where you need to conquer countries xD


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 23, 2016)

Shaved dem legs


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 23, 2016)

Finally caught a pikachu on Pok?mon Go after having one flee!


----------



## Aronthaer (Jul 23, 2016)

Got to stay up late last night and play Slender: The Arrival all night long with my best friend! Then we took a walk in the middle of the night, caught some ghost Pokemon together and got Taco Bell


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

I traveled to Philadelphia to do some shopping and I gained some weight too!!


----------



## Chelsaurus (Jul 23, 2016)

I found out I have 8.5 more days to book as a holiday in work! woooo


----------



## boujee (Jul 23, 2016)

A friend ordered me pizza and brownies from dominos online
ofc they paid for everything, was a surprise lol


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> I found out I have 8.5 more days to book as a holiday in work! woooo



woah you work? i could've sworn you were only 11 years old, sorry if i am mistaken!


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 23, 2016)

Today I found 3 dreamies for my town and also went to a little kid's birthday party! It was so adorable because it was carnival themed, the food was great, and there were fireworks at the end! They really went all out.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 30, 2016)

I managed to eat up all the bibimbap without cracking the raw egg and now it's just sitting there in the bowl totally unscathed woohoo I always feel bad for destroying it because it looks so perfectly round
 i am weird


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2016)

Had a nice time at my mom's friend tonight, she's really chill and cool...

Also kinda told my mom some stuff.. she reacted way easier than I thought considering how anti she's been :v


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2016)

This wasn't today but i couldn't find the thread so Now i will post



Spoiler



My period ended yesss


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 30, 2016)

i ate some of my favorite candy :v i rarely eat candy anymore


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Jul 30, 2016)

My boyfriend fixed my car


----------



## Hanami (Jul 30, 2016)

treated myself to italian food for dinner


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 30, 2016)

I saw _Star Trek Beyond._


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jul 31, 2016)

Daily Deviation how... when
why
wow
ARIGAT

t___t I am very grateful.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but that piece isn't something I'm particularly fond of ahaha/////


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 31, 2016)

i got to level 30 on overwatch

nuff said.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a day off work?  was unexpected as I normally work at least one day a weekend doing residential. But apparently the quota of kids didn't turn out to stay overnight so I wasn't needed


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 31, 2016)

I took a nap


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 31, 2016)

Yesterday: Bought this skirt I had been eyeing up in Topshop for ages and it's so pretty I love it so much. I also got some new make-up too. My purse is kind of crying though.

Today: Got some Ben and Jerry's brownie ice-cream, I have honestly not had ice-cream in ages so this is a real treat for me.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 2, 2016)

I started a Pokemon Emerald randomizer today. This is actually my first play through a randomizer, so I'm pretty pumped! I've been wanting/meaning to play through one for a while but I just never got around to doing it. It's starting off with a bang too. One of my favorite Pokemon, Larvitar, just happened to be one of the starter Pokemon so you know dang well I used him to save my boi Professor Birch.


----------



## Mayor Neeko of Winters (Aug 3, 2016)

I found an album by my favorite artist that I haven't heard before! :3


----------



## namiieco (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm home alone and it's really peaceful <3


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 3, 2016)

I was told that I was needed and wanted by someone close to me. 
That's all I want in life, to be honest. It really was a great day today. uvu


----------



## Cudon (Aug 3, 2016)

I found an old Biker Mice from Mars action figure in the cellar today and it's really sweet. Prob one of my brothers old toys.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2016)

I got my driver's license!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> I got my driver's license!



aye grats =D

also i had a nice dinner out with my bf and we're seeing suicide squad on friday hopefully =D


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

I got to eat chips, and I'm enjoying some Animal Crossing right now.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 3, 2016)

talked to a nice person via a support chat and she was rly helpful and made me feel a bit more ok


----------



## jiny (Aug 3, 2016)

shaved my legs. they are so smooth now :>


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

I got a piece of art and I'm now making instant noodles c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2016)

got a vinyl record i really wanted, i just wonder how the heck it even ended up this north ahha


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 4, 2016)

Sunshine, a warm Lulu doggie in my lap, and _coffee!_ ... Did I mention coffee!?


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 4, 2016)

Been playing Stardew Valley all day. It was nice to just have a day to relax and not do anything. Going out this evening though to a dessert restaurant with my friend, so I might get some waffles and ice-cream or a crepe.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 4, 2016)

A Magmar hatched from the egg I was breeding  And had chicken pizza today, although I was craving a bit of Chinese but my friends weren't up for it.


----------



## riummi (Aug 4, 2016)

^ i want pizza :C

anways ima finish this comm today~


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 4, 2016)

went to therapy for the first time since the beginning of july. was pretty sure i was going to drop dead from anxiety but i didn't so yay? 
the appointment was kinda good i guess idk it was just good to see my therapist again and talk about my mental health idk. i feel like i'm actually doing something so  yayyyy uhhh h the next appointment will be hell but it would be way worse if we hadn't decided that we are going to talk about that Thing then so uh i dk ................,.. ok eenough of this 4 now aNOther good thing is that i caught a new pokemon in pkmn go 2day ayy


----------



## Dim (Aug 4, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> went to therapy for the first time since the beginning of july. was pretty sure i was going to drop dead from anxiety but i didn't so yay?
> the appointment was kinda good i guess idk it was just good to see my therapist again and talk about my mental health idk. i feel like i'm actually doing something so  yayyyy uhhh h the next appointment will be hell but it would be way worse if we hadn't decided that we are going to talk about that Thing then so uh i dk ................,.. ok eenough of this 4 now aNOther good thing is that i caught a new pokemon in pkmn go 2day ayy


At least YOU'RE therapy is going well..... x(


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2016)

pizza
i am just so happy right now


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

got good food


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 5, 2016)

I went to visit an old friend  We used to work together ... We reminisced about good times and browsed some fashion mags ... It was a very pleasant time!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2016)

I got a Streetpass hit with some lady sharing my birthday so that was cool, yay plaza tickets =D


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 7, 2016)

I finally met my best friend (of like 5 years) today and honestly i'm so so happy, she's amazing. we went to a castle and it was v pretty, we caught pokemon and stuff while looking around, it was windy af but i didn't even care it wasn't even awkward or anything n i met her family too lmao and her dogs who are so adorable and soft. idk i just cry a lil with happiness which is kinda cheesy af but it's just so surreal tbh. I only spent 4 or so hours with her & hopefully i can see her again sometime. then to make it even better i had pizza & cake & ice cream. basically i just had a really really good day

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm happy


----------



## Lyraa (Aug 7, 2016)

I got the other side of my lip pierced, I probably chose the worst day to go into town and get it done since there were loads of police and helicopters around to stop a protest getting out of hand.. :/


----------



## Jade_Amell (Aug 8, 2016)

My cousin is a volunteer at Shedd Aquarium. And since he is a volunteer there, he can get FIVE people in for free. He took my daughter and I to the Shedd and we got to walk around and look at all the exhibits while he worked. He even added a show for us to watch which was pretty awesome. And on top of that, he also took us to the Adler Planetarium. It's one of those places I've never been too despite living in Chicago basically half my life. Next week, he's working at the Shedd again and he might take us there and maybe Navy Pier.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2016)

I went to Warped Tour and had a grand time.


----------



## Limon (Aug 8, 2016)

I went to Dunkin Donuts and got a blue raspberry coolatta.


----------



## pktispan (Aug 8, 2016)

I got a lot of my packing done, and I went outside today for once (gotta get them play coins amirite?) so it was a fairly relaxing day.


----------



## Pumpkin-online (Aug 9, 2016)

A family member surprised me today by bring me home a smoothie. That was pretty nice.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 9, 2016)

I saw Suicide Squad and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Saylor (Aug 9, 2016)

I got my orientation for uni out of the way! I was kind of dreading it before but it wasn't bad at all and I made a friend


----------



## Franny (Aug 10, 2016)

i got to meet up with a friend from elementary school i hadn't seen in years.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 10, 2016)

My grandma made the dankest rice yesterday and I've eaten it for all 3 meals today really. It seriously is the best rice I've had in a good while.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 10, 2016)

I did a meditation and had a lot of insight from it.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

Idek I'm doing some Fair stuff but I'm feeling pretty meh otherwise


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2016)

finally learned the truth about a toxic 'friend' of mine so aye


and I think I'm getting kfc tonight so life is good


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2016)

hopefully going to my bf on friday and got to talk to him today turns out our phones took a bath in the cheese fondue last week lmao.

and doing the paint the night thing just gotta wait for the layer to dry :3


----------



## vel (Aug 10, 2016)

666 replies

got a shiny ditto plushie from my man , prof. rowan


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Aug 10, 2016)

I FINALLY BEAT FINAL FANTASY 7 IT"S BEEN 8 YEARS AND I FINALLY DID IT.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 10, 2016)

I went out to the restaurant tonight with some friends for my birthday.  Had a nice meal and some beer.


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2016)

got a really sweet message from a member on here if you read this, you know who you are, and thank you c:


But me being me has no idea how to respond to compliments or nice people so I probably sounded completely ungrateful fml


----------



## Chicha (Aug 11, 2016)

Getting really cute art of my mayor makes my day <3


----------



## cIementine (Aug 11, 2016)

this is really gross, but my diarrhoea cleared up!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 11, 2016)

Caught a fair bit of new Pokemon


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

Finished cleaning up the bakery aisle at work and it looks amazing.


----------



## SageAutumn (Aug 11, 2016)

well lunch was pretty good


----------



## Cudon (Aug 11, 2016)

I had a pleasant nap earlier and got some nice progress in Starbound.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 11, 2016)

i ate rly good lunch, bought some stuff i needed anddd uh idk i went 2 my therapist which was kind of good but it was also rly tiring and i had a lot of anxiety so uh )x


----------



## Jade_Amell (Aug 11, 2016)

My Financial Aid for the Fall 2016 term got approved. I'm so happy since I can't afford to pay for school out of pocket.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 11, 2016)

Life hates me so i got nothing :/


----------



## mogyay (Aug 11, 2016)

pretty good! my only day off this week so i just lazed around talking to friends and trying to do some challenges for the fair!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 12, 2016)

I got two of my contest entries done and I think both of them turned out pretty well! Now I can enter other contests I'm interested in and participate in more events.


----------



## Limon (Aug 12, 2016)

I got out of the house and hung out with my friends which I haven't done pretty much all summer.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 12, 2016)

i just got tons of maleware woo


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

i got my ramen yay


----------



## riummi (Aug 12, 2016)

kianli said:


> i got my ramen yay



EY me too~ highlight of my day


----------



## jiny (Aug 12, 2016)

riummi said:


> EY me too~ highlight of my day



yay~ but now i want more ٩(๑`^?๑)۶


----------



## Franny (Aug 12, 2016)

i woke up cause of a nightmare at like 3 am, but my boyfriend skype called me 'til i felt better to go back to sleep.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 13, 2016)

1am watermelon yee-haw


----------



## xara (Aug 13, 2016)

k so this happened yesterday but i got to find out some information about this youtube series that I love and just I'm very happy


----------



## mogyay (Aug 13, 2016)

got myself a pink feather yay


----------



## ibelleS (Aug 13, 2016)

I ate a lot of queso


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Aug 14, 2016)

I won 5 pounds on a scratch card  it's a tiny amount, I know, but I always feel like I'm getting closer to winning something bigger whenever I get a win on anything like that


----------



## teto (Aug 14, 2016)

I came on TBT for the first time in like. 90 years.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2016)

I spent time with my family!


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2016)

I woke up feeling like i can conquer the world today with no struggles.../
That was proven wrong 10 seconds later


----------



## Javocado (Aug 15, 2016)

I copped a good ol' pal her White Feather today and also registered for classes(a huge weight off me shoulders!!)


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 15, 2016)

i cant think of anything other than that i ate ice creamlmao


----------



## piichinu (Aug 15, 2016)

i Ate omore than 20 pieces of sushi


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2016)

Got my art supplies so I can start tomorrow aye  And got closer to my white feather ayyy


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2016)

only good thing about today is that i changed my username


----------



## Franny (Aug 17, 2016)

i finally got my starter earrings off  ive had them since april and they were SUPER stuck, had to use a bobby pin to get them off... but it only took about 5 minutes with no pain. now i have nice new earrings that are so much easier to take out.


----------



## Satu (Aug 17, 2016)

I had a nice day. I met my friend and I got my new student id card (I'm going to university this fall)!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2016)

I got to sleep for once.. jesus idk if it's my bc pills or myself but been really emotional lately..

And I finally have time to do my art piece aah yes


----------



## namiieco (Aug 18, 2016)

my sister got good grades in her a levels !


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 18, 2016)

Utarara said:


> my sister got good grades in her a levels !



Congrats to your sister! 

I got my A Level results today too! I was laughing and crying when I found out I had been accepted by my uni, and then when I saw I got A*AA I was just in disbelief. SO glad I'm done with school now though!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 18, 2016)

DONT CRY BECAYSE IT HAPPENEF SMILE BVAUSE ITS OVER


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

I got the Catalog Maniac Gold badge in ACNL. c:


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 18, 2016)

I went out shopping with the family, I got some cool sweg and tried bubble tea.
I'm currently on holiday which is nice, recently I've been depressed so it was nice to go out the house for the whole day.


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2016)

got good food


----------



## pottingston (Aug 18, 2016)

I got a cool new short haircut with bangs B)))


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

got a game i really wanted, and going to see suicide squad again tonight


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2016)

^love that sig

anyways finished my art piece and seems i will be getting tix for the female robin after all hhh thank god


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 19, 2016)

caught a rapidash in front of the Eiffel tower.


----------



## Pinkbell (Aug 19, 2016)

Got to sleep in yeaaaah


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 19, 2016)

I got a gym membership and went swimming~


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 19, 2016)

nothing at all lol, only bad came out of this day.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 19, 2016)

I got a haircut that is different from the one I usually get and it looks nice c:


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 19, 2016)

got dat feather.

(now can i somehow get a white one?)


----------



## piske (Aug 19, 2016)

Got 2 free handbags from work today :>


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Aug 19, 2016)

I finished my online Spanish class!


----------



## Tao (Aug 20, 2016)

Finally got around to fixing a 7-string guitar somebody gave me for free last year because it was "beyond repair" (which now I've fixed I know actually meant he had absolutely no friggin' idea what he's doing with guitars but decided to mess with it anyway...Thing was a mess...Moron).



My friend also has 2 rabbits and they had babies so I got to go around and play with all the baby bunnies :3 They're adorable.


----------



## Soigne (Aug 20, 2016)

Spent some time with the last of my friends before they leave and it was great.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

I spent a nice evening with my girlfriend


----------



## Franny (Aug 20, 2016)

my mom surprised me with some homemade fried chicken and mashed potatoes for dinner


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2016)

GOT MY 2ND WHITE FEATHER AYYYYY yes

anndddd i feel p confident about my art piece, not sure if i wanna share yet but hhh luv it!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 20, 2016)

no cavities.........3 year streak

- - - Post Merge - - -

or 4 or 5 years idr

- - - Post Merge - - -

accomplishment for me since in 1/2nd grade i needed 6 fake teeth due to cavities ...


----------



## piske (Aug 20, 2016)

Getting to spend the whole day with my sister c:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 21, 2016)

Somebody asked me if I lost weight! I don't think I did since I haven't really changed my lifestyle/eating habits, but I must be doing something noticeable!


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 21, 2016)

i got another one of th event thingys in love live so i could do the super practise thing w/ her n now im Happy


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2016)

I kinda made my made up about a thing which is good cause tbh it's getting annoying when I try to be there and listen and you come off as maybe unintentional but still a bit rude..


----------



## Elov (Aug 21, 2016)

I got to play the HTC Vive. Pretty cool experience. I wouldn't mind getting one eventually when the technology improves a bit more. Virtual reality really messes with my mind because it's so immersive, it's easy to forget that I'm not actually there. I was contemplating taking off my controller and setting it on the counter in front of me for a second, until I remembered the counter wasn't real. heh


----------



## xara (Aug 23, 2016)

melanie martinez uploaded new music video

bless


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 23, 2016)

Hatched a 6 iv HA, Jolly Chimchar


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 24, 2016)

saw my therapist n almost died but therapy is  uh good even tho i die So


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Got proper help for my cartridge issues, almost. At least they could give me answers and were nice.

 I don't think I'll take it further because I don't want Nintendo to go fiddle with my stuff and such especially not losing all my Streetpass Mii Plaza data (I think that runs on system rather than card), then I can be without the "help" to be honest. (Nintendo would have to look and reset stuff just so the possibility of the system being broke is out of the way etc.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 24, 2016)

talked to my well i guess you could say therapist and she made me feel much better today c:


----------



## Leen (Aug 24, 2016)

I was riding my bike to work when all of a sudden my chain jumped out of its gear. I pulled my bike over to the side and was trying to figure out how to get it back in when this woman on another bike pulled up next to me. She asked if I needed help, and then helped me get my chain back on its gear. 

It's small kind gestures from strangers like this that still make me believe that there is humanity and genuine kindness in this world.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 24, 2016)

pretty sure my boyfriend and i are breaking up

which sounds bad

but i'm trying to stay positive


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2016)

Got together with an old best friend, had Chinese. Might meet up with a couple older friends from high school tomorrow too which is cool


----------



## Capeet (Aug 24, 2016)

I talked to someone new today and he seemed nice. I might have come off as rude when we said bye though, I hope he didn't think anything of it..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

I got to play with my kitties, one of them came on my lap. It was so cute. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Well technically today but I actually stood up against my mom. I mean.. we won't be in your way, we can eat before or after you and we don't watch your shows. We can go to the movies, out eat etc. etc. so yee


----------



## Aquari (Aug 25, 2016)

i got a 1lb container of clover seeds!, im planting some first thing in the mornin


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 25, 2016)

I cut off my hair and donated it


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 25, 2016)

I passed my GCSEs! I got two As, four Bs and three Cs! I start my new sixth form on the 7th of September!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 25, 2016)

I watched America's Got Talent. :3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 25, 2016)

The links to the hardware and software assignments I have to do for class are broken, so the teacher said we don't have to do it! Less homework! Yay!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> The links to the hardware and software assignments I have to do for class are broken, so the teacher said we don't have to do it! Less homework! Yay!



gotta love those malfunctions ;D


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 25, 2016)

Passed all of my GCSEs ^^ Got some money for it, and now I'm waiting for delivery on an Xbox one ^^


----------



## Romaki (Aug 25, 2016)

I babysat my niece and she's always annoying but it was good.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 25, 2016)

I completed the landscaping of an area in my town, I've spent two months trying to get the PWPs for it, and it's finally done.


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 25, 2016)

Something good? That's hard to come by lmao
But I texted my best friend today. It's small, but it makes me feel so much better. She moved last summer and school without her is so hard. I got to talk to her today during one of my classes I was feeling especially lonely in, and she made me feel better. Just a little something that made me smile today.

So to answer the question; I got a text from my best friend today. ♥


----------



## piske (Aug 25, 2016)

I felt pretty good today overall and I got to do something fun with my sister~


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

aaa, I got a ditto in pokeheroes! xD


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 27, 2016)

Someone who I deeply care about had their birthday today! ^D^


----------



## Antonio (Aug 27, 2016)

My birthday was today. It was ok


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 27, 2016)

Shattered said:


> My birthday was today. It was ok



Oh! Aw. Too bad that it was just "okay." Birthdays should be fabulous! Sorry to hear.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 27, 2016)

Had Sprite. That's fantabulous in my books, I never get full sugar, ALWAYS strictly diet pop. I'm glad though, don't know what position I'd be in if I had full sugar all the time instead.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hung out with my friends today.


----------



## Jeonggwa (Aug 28, 2016)

went to Aqua Park Shinagawa. Jellyfish are beautiful creatures.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

Got to spend some time with my bf during the weekend which was really nice <3


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 28, 2016)

I went to a country park today and there were loads of wild deer just roaming the place. They are really tame though, so one of them actually walked up to me and let me stroke them. Soooo adorable!! It almost licked me too...


----------



## tuKul4Skul (Aug 28, 2016)

Got ice cream with a friend I haven't seen in a while. :>


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

idek, got some text's from my bf's mom and she can be fun sometimes heh 

also i would say this class seem really interesting but.. meh haen't really decided on things yet


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 29, 2016)

I caught my first Pikachu in Pokemon GO today! I've been playing for a few weeks now, but it's the only one I've run into


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Aug 31, 2016)

I recently rediscovered a garbage version of Smash Mouth's _All Star_ that I had back when I was a little chitlin. Even worse than the Kidz Bop version I discovered awhile back.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAc1PXfp9S4&list=PLqgij0pp-_autbDwG8r4EYXmfIrGjIDYx


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

nah today sucked and nothing came out of it at all lmao
all i did was get in trouble with my principal which is the first time i've ever gotten in trouble with 'authority' to begin with
on the upside though i ate a hot pocket


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2016)

hhh um i woke up kind of early but i was still well rested so that was nice


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

got to talk to my bf and that is always nice <3

and idek if it's good or bad that i talked to mom now but if she's actually serious about helping me this time, that is good.


----------



## Squidward (Aug 31, 2016)

People in general were really nice to me today. My dentist, the guy in the bookstore who gave me an extra stamp on my coupon and the lady in the stationery shop who helped me find a nice notebook without lines.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 1, 2016)

my gpa was barely affected by my little semester of depression last year and all the colleges i want i meet the requirements well above the minimum so i am hyped


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

The Nintendo Direct! So many games I'm so excited for!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

technically yesterday but i was out too late to go in and post n stuff lol.

went to a mando diao concert w mom and her amiga and it was actually good even though i'm so not into that kind of indie rock stuff lol.

also yea glad i got yoshi's new island and the cartridge seems to work this time woot!


----------



## moonford (Sep 3, 2016)

These two cuties were eating a carrot with each other.

One on my lap the other the platform. 

Too cute!


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

My mum made pancakes for me and my brother!!


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

i've just been in bed at the moment and listening to some of my jams, good enough for me


----------



## piske (Sep 3, 2016)

i paid off my car loan in its entirety c:


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

I went to my first wedding. It was really touching!!


----------



## Javocado (Sep 6, 2016)

I just devoured a fruit bowl and my soul is happy. Also, I don't have to go to class until the evening, so I could just kick back for a good while.


----------



## hestu (Sep 6, 2016)

only had one class on my first day of my senior year of college!


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 6, 2016)

Just got Adobe After Effects, excited to expand my editing skills.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

hopefully fixed that freezing error on streetpass mansion game :v


----------



## satine (Sep 7, 2016)

Woke up with my kitty cuddled up against my side with his head on my arm. He does this everyday, but that doesn't make it any less special. I think he's eternally grateful that I rescued him from the shelter and every time I hear his cute little purrs I feel the ultimate amount of gratitude.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 7, 2016)

I actually won one of the eShop cards in the raffle which is great. also, my book is arriving for my class tomorrow and I have enough time to go through it before the quiz due on Friday. I thought it wouldn't get here at all before then.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2016)

It seems my Kirby game works, or?? I mean cool if I could get to actually play through it, I mean it's not supposed to be for New 3ds (xl) consoles only right..?


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 7, 2016)

I got to see one of my friends before she moves to uni on Friday. Going to miss her so much.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 7, 2016)

My boyfriend


----------



## moonford (Sep 7, 2016)

I saved an animal.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 7, 2016)

I had a blast playing Tera with my friend.


----------



## seliph (Sep 7, 2016)

I finally found where the Sriracha went


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 7, 2016)

i got an 88 on my math quiz so gg


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 7, 2016)

My boss bought us all breakfast burritos and let us sit around and talk for the first hour of work. At the end of the work day, we had a meeting and played a game and I won a free movie pass. The best part of the day was finding out we all get a dollar raise.


----------



## reririx (Sep 7, 2016)

I bought a lot of new furniture since I moved to my new apartment but I am crying over my bank account now T_T
So good and bad .__.


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2016)

I met up with a friend from elementary school today (I moved away years ago and moved back for uni so I hadn't seen him since then) and the first meeting was awkward because there were other people there and they were all friends while I've been MIA BUT I met up with him a second time and it was just him so we were able to catch up on so many things and it just felt really nice to see a friend after so long and have him remember so much about the past


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

After 3 weeks as an inpatient, countless plasma exchanges, scans and steroids, I had my last chemo treatment today  hopefully I can be put back into remission shortly, so that will be my next good thing  and hopefully have a decent break without a relapse


----------



## reririx (Sep 8, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> After 3 weeks as an inpatient, countless plasma exchanges, scans and steroids, I had my last chemo treatment today  hopefully I can be put back into remission shortly, so that will be my next good thing  and hopefully have a decent break without a relapse



That is awesome! I'm so happy for you c:
I hope so too! Relapsing sucks...

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinkToTheWorld said:


> After 3 weeks as an inpatient, countless plasma exchanges, scans and steroids, I had my last chemo treatment today  hopefully I can be put back into remission shortly, so that will be my next good thing  and hopefully have a decent break without a relapse



That is awesome! I'm so happy for you c:
I hope so too! Relapsing sucks...


----------



## Bowie (Sep 8, 2016)

Helen Green wished me a happy birthday! Totally wasn't expecting it, but really happy and grateful.


----------



## Sunday_Rose (Sep 8, 2016)

ate French Toast for dinner <3


----------



## Squidward (Sep 9, 2016)

My dog was so cute and happy when I came home.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 9, 2016)

Two hour school delay today  and I'll have the same lunch period with my best bud!


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 9, 2016)

my math teacher is sick so we didnt have to have math yayyy


----------



## reririx (Sep 9, 2016)

Seeing my friends are in the same class as me today <3


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 9, 2016)

I got pizza today. It was so delicious but now I'm feeling so bloated! Definitely need to start exercising once uni starts up!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2016)

Had chicken pizza along with a chicken burger and breast wings today. Man I'm too full


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 9, 2016)

I got out of school then went to the bakery, not that great.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 9, 2016)

happened yesterday (but still a good thing overall) but I became a study group leader for my APUSH class


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Got a 100 on a Spanish quiz!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 10, 2016)

After having a pretty good day last week, I think my luck must be changing slightly as I won ?60 on a scratch card this morning...this is after never having won anything before. Now even a box of chocolates on a raffle. Happy day


----------



## boujee (Sep 17, 2016)

I won the first tourments in New York legion debate.
The argument was whether trump should become president and won both the first and second round with pro and the last one with con.

Holy ish


----------



## Mao (Sep 17, 2016)

i made udon and ate it. also had some decent sleep


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 17, 2016)

I got to hang out with my boyfriend for two dayssss~ <3


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 17, 2016)

Had money enough for brunch with husband


----------



## Jeonggwa (Sep 18, 2016)

crying a little


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 18, 2016)

Not sure if it would be considered good but I found it a lovely act of kindness. My car ended up breaking down about an hour ago (I only went about 2 miles) was going to walk back as I had left my phone in the house since I wasn't going far. Somebody stopped to see if I was okay, told them the situation and they not only helped me get the car off to the side of the road, they gave me a lift back for my phone so I could phone and wait for the RAC. 
The reason I'm looking at the good side of this is because of how ill walking home would have made me, my mobility has suffered since my health has deteriorated and I currently have clots on my lungs which would have meant I'd have been in a lot of pain and breathless on top of anything else.
So grateful to that guy, and he wouldn't take any money for his time. There's some good people around


----------



## chaicow (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm eating out today!!


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 18, 2016)

Found my cycling town cartridge after it went missing for four months, woo me! Also, foster kittens didn't paw paint their room today, for which I am eternally grateful for, bless their furry hearts lol.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 22, 2016)

Actually having quite a good day, my car broke down a few days ago and had to have it repaired. Thought I'd get the MOT and service done on it this morning as its due soon anyway and I would rather it for a good checking over - passed its MOT no problem  very pleased about that as I was dreading it and I have zero luck with cars. One of my friends from work had organised for the kids to make me a lovely get well soon card. I've been off for a few weeks now, having to use holiday pay as I don't get sick pay, and they had got me another Amazon voucher which will come in massively handy right now. And the card is wonderful with a page each dedicated to each child on my class saying how much help them and they miss me. So lovely. Today is a good day


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2016)

Found a rare album online I've been looking for for ages, finally the thing worked to download.. ahh yeas.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 22, 2016)

My dog fell asleep on me and I almost died!!


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 22, 2016)

i'm eating pumpkin donuts in celebration of the first day of Autumn!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 22, 2016)

I got out.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 22, 2016)

i unlocked the dlc for dragon quest


----------



## N a t (Sep 23, 2016)

I kidnapped a bug


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 23, 2016)

Had some lovely flowers delivered to me first thing this morning  whoever sent them forgot to add a card though so I've no idea where they're from or who to say thank you to  not an enormous flower fan but it's very sweet of somebody to send them to me.


----------



## N a t (Sep 23, 2016)

Donuts


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 23, 2016)

I made it to diamond in Overwatch friends now I can quit the game peacefully


----------



## Squidward (Sep 23, 2016)

I made a really good salad today.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 24, 2016)

The presents to myself that I ordered have arrived which has cheered me up no end. Was having a bad day today until I've seen my presents  and my dog has learned how to ask/beg  have been trying to teach him that all week. He did it all of his own accord this morning


----------



## Aquari (Sep 24, 2016)

i ate alot of pizza, including one that had anchovies on it which was 10/10 <3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 24, 2016)

i got one of my assignments back today and got a really good score


----------



## contententity (Sep 24, 2016)

i am sick so generally not that great of a day, but my boyfriend got me a bunch of stuff for sick people along with snacks that may or may not worsen my condition... but it was nice to be cared for ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2016)

got some candy and grabbing a beer later :]


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 24, 2016)

felt ok for most of the day. played some games idk it was fine


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

got most starfall celebration skins and stuff on fr :3 still need 5 more i think??


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 25, 2016)

Quite impressed with my organisational skills this morning, managed to get all my outdoor jobs done before it started to rain...strolled back inside thinking I was brilliant  also had my eye on a few things on Amazon, a new pair of jeans because no one of them and I've just seen they're now reduced for some reason. So I can justify myself buying them


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Sep 25, 2016)

We went to the salon and have our hair cut and pedicure. After, we've walked to the Pet store nearby and bought dog food and walk again to the grocery store to buy some food and then walked back to the salon to get the car and went back home. All set to pamper myself and our tummies later


----------



## jiny (Sep 25, 2016)

this wasn't today but it was on friday i just forgot to post

my crush found out i liked him but he wasn't grossed out or anything like previous crushes, he smiled & laughed and talked to me after school.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Sep 25, 2016)

I got out of bed.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2016)

Finally found an album I've been wanting 5ever and I eventually got all the skins from this year's SFC on Flight Rising


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 26, 2016)

I've been paid!  been off work for a few weeks and I don't get sick pay so it's had to come out of my holiday time. Just checked my bank and its finally been put in  which is handy as I'm spending a fortune since I've been home, ordering everything online that I don't really need. And I've lost a small amount of weight, only 1kg but being on these steroids I'm massively happy with that


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 28, 2016)

I found out that for sure that my mom is visiting me this weekend or fall break (2nd week of october). I'll get to see her for the first time in 3 years 
She's improved a lot over the years, now having a great boyfriend who's like one of the top lawyers in the state, which makes me REALLY happy. My dad's even improved his opinion on her which is GREAT <33


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm finally getting a mattress variater for my bed! This is very exciting for me as I'm struggling in the mornings with getting out of bed. The disabled aids guy is supposed to be coming later to fit it for me. It's going to be like the ones you get on the hospital beds basically. Going to make all the difference for me  oh and my amiibo cards have just arrived and I've got Beau!! Which is the whole reason for buying them as I might want to restart my town once this update comes out. Even if I don't I will want him for my second town. Very pleased


----------



## Limon (Sep 28, 2016)

I slept for a good amount of time.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

stupid stiff neck and stuff is getting better. also finally making a new id card smh my old looks really ******** and i do need a new one.


----------



## N a t (Sep 28, 2016)

I got up at an almost reasonable time this morning...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

I got somewhat proper sleep and didn't wake up too early  Even if I had to go up and pee in the middle of the night and close the window.

Also finally real cold and rain here ayy!


----------



## littletwinclouds (Sep 29, 2016)

I got paid! I also went to see a psychologist who was really nice, and he recommended me to a clinical psychologist and also a psychiatrist who both bulk bill! i haven't been able to afford to see anyone for over a year bc money, now i can see three different people! 

also my cat is not super affectionate and this morning he gave me a little kiss on my forehead <3


----------



## Squidward (Sep 29, 2016)

I ate delicious oatmeal with coconut flakes.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 29, 2016)

For the first time in a while I don't have much to post about  have toothache and a headache today...unless I can count finding my microwaveable rice bag to use on my tooth. Spent an hour looking for it and when I finally sat down I remembered where I'd put it...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

^those microwave bags are the best, which reminds me i should use mine rn because stupid crackle neck and headache 

anyways go to talk to my bf and his phone finally started working again <3


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Sep 29, 2016)

i didn't mess up my bangs when i cut them earlier, and my dog went out of his way to lay down and sleep next to me.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 30, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ^those microwave bags are the best, which reminds me i should use mine rn because stupid crackle neck and headache
> 
> anyways go to talk to my bf and his phone finally started working again <3





They're amazing, I have one of those gel ones too but they're back just not the same. I went to sleep with it basically glued to my face last night. I had two but have no idea where the other one is, could do with one for each side...

Anyway, something good for today - my toothache has subsided a little and I've managed to get a dentist app for Monday which is pretty much unheard of with my dentist as it's normally a months wait. I've completed legend of Zelda link between worlds, which is a big deal as I've been meaning to get that done for ages  and I've won ?10 on a scratch card  it wasn't all that long ago I won another ?5, after never winning anything before. I've convinced myself if I keep buying them that I'm going to win bigger prizes each time...will ignore the fact I've probably spent more than ?10 in cards since I've been buying them


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2016)

yeah i wouldn't mind one you could just wrap around your head or stuff actually.. and grats on everything btw!

also yeah had a nice dinner last night and not feeling too tired today which is good..


----------



## biker (Sep 30, 2016)

I didn't die


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 30, 2016)

Took a picture with my class for homecoming!


----------



## Capeet (Sep 30, 2016)

I got to know that I'll be getting a good grade on one of my graduation tests! The points I was told today aren't final but it's safe to say I'll be getting the grade I secretly hoped for, and maybe an even better one. Some years this has been enough for that one.  Either way, I'm happy!


----------



## Squidward (Sep 30, 2016)

I understand everything we're learning in the driving lessons.


----------



## jiny (Sep 30, 2016)

my crush smiled at meeeee


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 1, 2016)

My tooth abscess hasn't killed me  and actually I got myself some brilliant numbing gel that I never even knew existed. Numbed the whole one side of my mouth so I may just be able to get some sleep tonight  
Oh and my new duvet set has arrived, been out of stock for weeks. And my new dinner tray, its got a beanbag cushion atattched to the underneath of the tray and there's all pugs on it


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 1, 2016)

I went to buy some mop refills and they were on sale. ^_^


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 1, 2016)

I got an oreo mcflurry and an egg mcmuffin for breakfast today.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 1, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> I got an oreo mcflurry and an egg mcmuffin for breakfast today.



what about you ruined someone's shop thread :I

I got a 100 on my algebra test online, after many retakes


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 1, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> what about you ruined someone's shop thread :I
> 
> I got a 100 on my algebra test online, after many retakes



that was yesterday silly


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

spent some time with my bf <3 and most of my crackle snap pop annoying neckpains seems to have gone away for most parts


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 1, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> that was yesterday silly



after they said "Don't post" you literally _posted_ "ok I won't post" even though they didn't want anyone posting .-.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 1, 2016)

i volunteered at something for school and itwaas fun


----------



## 1Greengrass1 (Oct 1, 2016)

I got to draw two of my old ocs today and got to spend more time with my little dog <3


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 2, 2016)

Found some amazing tooth numbing gel to use until I can get to the dentist, the relief  
Also completed all my jobs yesterday so I don't have a lot to do today, which is a pretty good thing...


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 2, 2016)

I indulged in a big DQ ice cream cake the whole day


----------



## ugotmail9 (Oct 3, 2016)

I had a great experience recently.  My son, a yellow belt in Taewondo, was struggling to test for his next level -  a green belt.  We went to testing to watch others test and we also knew that there was going to be a very influential coach/instructor there. My son really wanted to watch her demo as she is the best we've ever seen.  When she arrived, my son timidly went up to her and asked, " Master O'Brien," can I have your autograph.  She was all smiles and asked my son many questions. Then she asked me if she could help him with the kick that he couldn't get and was struggling with.  I kid you not, in five minutes my son mastered the kick and Master O'Brien had a long conversation wanting to know what the heck was going on.  Long story short, she invited him to the test and he is now a "green belt."  This woman is amazing! The funny part about it is she is petite and extremely attractive but could kick your can to the street in a matter of seconds. Thanks so much Master Linda O'Brien. I know you will never see this post but you are truly the best of the best! God Bless


----------



## Aronthaer (Oct 3, 2016)

so my friend's not on chat much and she moved to New York City a year ago, putting almost 200 miles between us. Anyhow I messaged her today and she responded by telling me that I meant a lot to her, that she missed me, and she was "literally just thinking about me" when I messaged her. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Being really grateful for those bc pills, and that my period cramps are gone pretty much. I mean I can still feel I get those non-menstrual bleedings you should have once you get to the placebo pill row on the map but it's nowhere near as bad as before I started taking those pills so yeah that's good I can function properly for once. And I don't really have any side effects so far afaik, we'll see once I get to the 3 month control thing soon.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 3, 2016)

Got some antibiotics for my tooth abscess finally after being in agony over the weekend with it. Also requested to have several pulled out and some false ones fitted as I can't afford to keep having infections with my conditions and supressed immune system, and it won't cost anywhere near as much as I thought it would. Must have quite a sad life to be excited at the prospect of having my teeth pulled out  
Also had some good news yesterday that some family I haven't seen for about 2 years are coming to the UK over Christmas. We are all kind of spread out all over the place so it's difficult to get everyone together at the same time. Will look forward to Christmas even more now


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 3, 2016)

My first class was cancelled, so happy!


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 3, 2016)

I got money (': money is always good


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 3, 2016)

my teacher forced me into a small class competition and i won and got a a total of 3 mini ritz crackers, one of which fell on the floor


----------



## boujee (Oct 3, 2016)

probably would sound so small but I had my hair deep condition in such a long time and it feels so nice
washing my hair can be such a pain due to its length but once in awhile it feels good on my scalp orz


----------



## Romaki (Oct 3, 2016)

I had warm food and a warm bed today. Nothing else worth noting for the day.


----------



## Radda (Oct 3, 2016)

In my last class we were revising each others essays, and my shoulder partner did a excellent job of revising mine while I didn't do such a good job.I'll pay it back to him tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Radda said:


> In my last class we were revising each others essays, and my shoulder partner did a excellent job of revising mine while I didn't do such a good job.I'll pay it back to him tomorrow.



Oh haha I remembered when we had to do that, it was actually really helpful and you learned a lot even though I'm this annoying detail-point out person that focus on smaller eg. spelling mistakes rather than essays as whole. Good luck with it though.

Also yeah, cinnamon roll day today and hopefully I can get ahold of these psychologist people so I can get a time and I can get things official finally...


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 5, 2016)

Woke up this morning without being in intense pain so I'm guess my antibiotics are starting to work on my abscess  heard from work that I can start gradually coming back in from next week, doing a phased return. Which is ideal as my money is running out and I only get holiday pay.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Oct 5, 2016)

had korean fried chicken for dinner! so tasty!!

also i've been playing yo-kai watch a ton since i bought it the other day i'm so obsessed


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

Monster manor/sp mansion didn't crash on me.. hmm might be some other digital corrupt **** on my 3ds then i assume. shame you can't do system scans yourself :/

also not feeling too tired


----------



## Squidward (Oct 5, 2016)

I was really fashionable.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 9, 2016)

i got 22.5/25 on my eng essay which is 90%, which is JUST an A omfg


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Didn't get a nosebleed lol :/


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2016)

I discovered this little angel on AquaBid for $20. Due home end of October / start of November. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Tina said:


> I discovered this little angel on AquaBid for $20. Due home end of October / start of November. <3



*w* dang that's pretty, love that blue colour...


----------



## frio hur (Oct 9, 2016)

power went out last night at about 11pm, was just turned back on about 15 mins ago.

hurricanes.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 9, 2016)

i slept a lot which was th only good thing about today honestly ha h h h


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

made a new avatar lookin' good : D talked to my bf and yeah idek day's been alright in general even though it's cold af here


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 14, 2016)

Made coffee that actually tasted good. It's always hit or miss. XD


----------



## Samansu (Oct 14, 2016)

We picked a Halloween theme at work. We are doing 'Superheroes', so I am dressing up as Sailor Mercury and my co-worker is going to be Tuxedo Mask! We will definitely be the coolest two there! ^-^


----------



## N a t (Oct 14, 2016)

I got my septum pierced.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2016)

Enjoyed some rain, got some good sleep, actually ate more than once today too so all good things. =D


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2016)

did get some sleep which was nice without waking up too much and stuff, and got a really sweet text from my bf, he really knows how to make my day <3

and yeah dad was kinda enough to gimme some dolares which was nice bc mom been whiny


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I got my septum pierced.



Jealous! I've been wanting to get mine done for a while now but nobody ever wants to go with me. =[


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2016)

met someone really nice at Club Tortimer and we became friends, convinced him to make an account here


----------



## N a t (Oct 16, 2016)

I missed breakfast and lunch today, but that means I got to totally pig out for dinner. HUEHUEHUE.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

got back these papers i needed? lol not much tbh. 

like my bf's gran died, their bath room upstairs leaking like a freaking rubber boat and some asses bought this LE I wanted right under my nose hurrr..


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

my bf made me laugh so hard that i lost my voice and then i sounded like a banshee. good times.


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

Finally got my driver's license, lol I'm a loser


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Finally got my driver's license, lol I'm a loser



I don't even have one yet, but you don't really need it here where I live so unless you, like drive out stuff for work.


----------



## N a t (Oct 17, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I don't even have one yet, but you don't really need it here where I live so unless you, like drive out stuff for work.



Everything is out of walking distance for me unfortunately


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Everything is out of walking distance for me unfortunately



that sucks D: well at least we have public transport even though it's way too expensive.


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 17, 2016)

I got to eat crackers with fish today, nom


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 17, 2016)

I should have posted this yesterday, but I went to Best Buy and my dad bought me the Wacom I wanted as a gift! I have to wait until the 20th though because they ran out of them. :c


----------



## jessaragen (Oct 19, 2016)

not a lot actually... an old dress suits well


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

i ate food and slept


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

didn't feel too bad this morning as for tiredness and gonna renew my bc pills today hopefully : D


----------



## Aquari (Oct 19, 2016)

i found a few good jpop songs and even a kpop song, im a happy camper


----------



## boujee (Oct 19, 2016)

earn a scholarship for being a twin


----------



## N a t (Oct 19, 2016)

I learned something new, and probably something very important, during this time and day. It's too bad I had to be made a fool of in order to learn this though. I also upset some people along the way, but I appreciate the gift of knowledge either way.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 19, 2016)

started fall break!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

got a few streetpass hits, hopefully i can be done with that sp garden questline job thing soon like how could i miss that lolol


----------



## Jeonggwa (Oct 21, 2016)

I could satisfy my vanilla cornet cravings


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

I got cat ears for halloween ?4 cheaper than the ones I was originally gonna buy


----------



## teto (Oct 21, 2016)

i got a lot of compliments in drama which was cool.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 21, 2016)

I did pretty well on one of my writing assignments this week and my friend is coming over to my flat tomorrow to play games. Plus it's the weekend so now I have got the chance for some me-time.


----------



## Dim (Oct 21, 2016)

Got offered a job today. I mean, I already have one and I am quite fine with it rn but it was nice to know they were interested in having me.


----------



## seliph (Oct 21, 2016)

my mom got me nanaimo bars

aw yiss


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 21, 2016)

Pirating Wii U games through USB is possible now


----------



## boujee (Oct 21, 2016)

Pre-order the sims 4: living city 

Hype


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 21, 2016)

After loot box after loot box of utter CRAP on Overwatch, I finally got something of quality: The Vampire Symmetra skin.


----------



## ellsieotter (Oct 21, 2016)

I had a really good dinner!!


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 21, 2016)

vestas moving in so im really happy~ sheep are my fav so now i have vesta and eunice.

though now i have 3 normal villagers so i need fauna to move out.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 21, 2016)

My coffee this morning wasn't bad and I didn't have to cook dinner earlier. Yay!! ^__^


----------



## nintendokitten (Oct 22, 2016)

I finished all of my homework and got a B+ on my science test.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Oct 23, 2016)

Had a great day thanks to my friends here in the forum. They're such generous people.. it's amazing! ^___^
Thanks Fox & Tainted! <3


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 23, 2016)

i finished my kitchen (not really because its missing my witchy cauldren but that can wait till holloween) and it looks AMAZEING


----------



## riummi (Oct 24, 2016)

I had a piece of cake


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2016)

Got enough sleep still I have another 5 hours to do nothing on before I need to go lol *goes to sleep again*


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2016)

Got 86% on my maths exam (needed 60% to pass) and found out I'm now an LGBT Officer on my college's student association. 

I was scared no one would vote for me lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 24, 2016)

i finally got jome


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 24, 2016)

i came home. so now i can relax


----------



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2016)

I had a yoga session and honestly it made me realize how tight my shoulders have been. It loosened them up and I feel 1000000x better!


----------



## Paxx (Oct 24, 2016)

I took a shower.
YEP


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2016)

less tired than i thought rip waking up at 6 am.. for a good cause though 

also yay my nepu nepu are on their way so hopefully they will come tomorrow or thursday depending on where they actually are


----------



## himeki (Oct 25, 2016)

beat my sister at mario kart and my friendo is sending me stuff


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2016)

Got a Snickers from my friend today, and only had Math homework (I got it finished a couple minutes ago)! Glad that I had Math homework, since I'm good at Math and like doing it lol. I also had a pretty good school day


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

My Nepu Nepu's arrived today, pics coming later when I've charged my phone =D And they were early too, didn't notice the car driving them out coming at first because I was like wait what this is not the mail service car but the guy actually bothered calling me so I could go downstairs and pick it up so :3


----------



## himeki (Oct 26, 2016)

Watched YURI!!! On ICE ep 4 with my friends, and I am d e c e a s e d


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

got my psychiatrist appointments sooner than i expected which is good cause those things takes tiiimmmeeeeee..


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 27, 2016)

got to stay home from school bc i have a cold


----------



## Capeet (Oct 27, 2016)

I realized I have all the stuff I need for making special fx makeup, so inspired by Halloween I tried it for the first time. It was SO much fun! It even turned out pretty well considering it was my first time doing it. I'm definitely going to be practicing more! Probably going to make something for Halloween on Monday, as well.


----------



## ashlif (Oct 27, 2016)

I had go to P.E. two times today because of no substitute for 2 teachers, but I did go to my regular P.E so it will be three. It was boring but at least I don't have work that much and I can use my phone during P.E.


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 27, 2016)

I was given money by my partner because he had tax rebate :-D


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2016)

my crush talked to me after not talking to me for a few days


----------



## wassop (Oct 27, 2016)

i won a trip to s.korea and china :-D


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 27, 2016)

I GOT TO SEE MY CUTE HUSBANDS FACE


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2016)

_yesterday_ I got my eye exam finally. It was neato there. Fancy tech. Picked my frames and I'll have glasses in around two weeks :>

also yesterday, I asked my crush out and he said yes <3


----------



## jiny (Oct 28, 2016)

i talked to my crush and we laughed a lot


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 28, 2016)

talked to a few new ppl today!! it was EXCITING usually im nervous around new people


----------



## Locket (Oct 28, 2016)

I woke up at seven, and I was so motivated and hyper all day!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 28, 2016)

bought a TON of stuff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2016)

I slept ok. This is a big deal for me.


----------



## Aronthaer (Oct 29, 2016)

I turned sixteen! I've had a WONDERFUL day eating and spending time with friends. My only qualms are that my best friend wasn't able to share in the festivities


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 29, 2016)

Did some shopping and hatched a Pikachu from a 2km egg!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

basically yesterday but yeah saw a good movie and progressed some in DQVII lol.


----------



## 1milk (Oct 30, 2016)

i got back into animal crossing


----------



## angelkay (Oct 30, 2016)

I had a bacon sarnie. It may not be the most exciting thing to happen but it certainly was good lol


----------



## himeki (Oct 31, 2016)

did a trick or treat secret santa thing on tumblr, and my fave artist drew for me!


----------



## Dorian (Oct 31, 2016)

My daughter carried around a six foot skeleton and gave Halloween high fives to random men, women and children. Then instead of carving pumpkins, we chose three different fruits: I carved a cantaloupe, my husband, a pineapple and our daughter, a watermelon. It was a great day.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 31, 2016)

Yesterday I was finally able to have my hair coloured again  I've had my hair coloured for years now, I always have it blac (although I went from long blonde hair to short black hair in 24hrs several years ago). Anyway, I normally have it done every couple of months. I missed my one app wheel I was in hospital and then due to the treatment I had, I couldn't have it done again for a while in case I had a reaction, my hair was patchy anyway so it would have made it stand out. Well, I now have black hair again  very happy. I tend to hide behind my hair so the fact it's looking healthy again is a big thing for me


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

I discovered coffee cures the headaches I keep getting on what seems to be a semi-weekly basis. So that's nice.

The downside is I only ever get headaches at night and they wake me up so the only cure apparently being caffeine is not a good thing.

I have to work today from 1PM to 9PM, headache woke me up at 5AM today.

This is gonna be a long-ass day.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 3, 2016)

Finished up one of my classes today, so I'll have some more free time going forward yee-haw

Also, got a little headstart on Christmas shopping online the other day and 3 of the things I ordered just arrived today! It's getting me all giddy for the impending holidays!!


----------



## cornimer (Nov 3, 2016)

I found out the release date of the hamilton mixtape augdshguighaigheal


----------



## Micah (Nov 3, 2016)

I got a _huge_ promotion today at the company I interned with this summer. This basically guarantees I can get any job I want in the industry after I graduate. This is massive.


----------



## jiny (Nov 4, 2016)

i got the highest grade on the homework for math class


----------



## furbyq (Nov 4, 2016)

Someone on this forum gave me a rare ACNL item for free! It really made my day today.


----------



## Mari-Golds (Nov 4, 2016)

We're eating some nice soup tonight! I made a crown out of some shells and it turned out cool!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 4, 2016)

I went to my first school dance and it was really fun


----------



## L. Lawliet (Nov 5, 2016)

I am scheduling my first date in over a year!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Nov 5, 2016)

I got off work early. Went home and played some AC. Daughter in law made me dinner. Pretty good day.


----------



## stained_cheri (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a forum/community thing and someone joined  It made me happy because I was at a stand still for a while


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 5, 2016)

i got back into some old roleplay forems i havent gotten on on in 3 years.

im enjoying myself.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 5, 2016)

Going to see a Shakespeare play today!!!!!!!! I'm going to see Macbeth!!


----------



## boujee (Nov 5, 2016)

Friend order me dominoes pizza along with a pasta bowl


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2016)

i made cheese and it turned out great

also, 8,000th post (i have no life)


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 5, 2016)

I got out of hospital today and I was so excited to get home! It's the second time I've been in this month and it's really starting to get me down >~< I have been able to play AC a lot though, but it's making me quite anxious as I've missed quite a bit of schoolwork so I don't know what I'm meant to do about my exams  But I'm still glad to be out and that's what happened to me today ^_^


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 10, 2016)

Frostbite2002 said:


> I got out of hospital today and I was so excited to get home! It's the second time I've been in this month and it's really starting to get me down >~< I have been able to play AC a lot though, but it's making me quite anxious as I've missed quite a bit of schoolwork so I don't know what I'm meant to do about my exams  But I'm still glad to be out and that's what happened to me today ^_^



Congrats on doing well enough to get out of the hospital  I hope you will not have to return for some time. I'm sorry to hear it's been rough for you but I hope you'll be well from here on out. 

With me, today...not as important but sometimes my apartment complex gives out free food...free food is always a good thing especially when you save money/time 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frostbite2002 said:


> I got out of hospital today and I was so excited to get home! It's the second time I've been in this month and it's really starting to get me down >~< I have been able to play AC a lot though, but it's making me quite anxious as I've missed quite a bit of schoolwork so I don't know what I'm meant to do about my exams  But I'm still glad to be out and that's what happened to me today ^_^



Congrats on doing well enough to get out of the hospital  I hope you will not have to return for some time. I'm sorry to hear it's been rough for you but I hope you'll be well from here on out. 

With me, today...not as important but sometimes my apartment complex gives out free food...free food is always a good thing especially when you save money/time


----------



## Mayor_Rhena001 (Nov 10, 2016)

Well....in my game I finally got a Funky Wig~! And I completed all the projects I wanted to do for this week, so now all I need is a couple more white/pink roses to add next to my fountain. 

Other than that...eh, it was a regular day. Nothin' else going on.


----------



## kyle0ff (Nov 10, 2016)

I helped my friend find her lost dog.Though he went missing for only a couple of hours my friend was  really stressed out.Glad I could help her find her dog in the end.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 10, 2016)

I lost a bracelet that meant a lot to me in one of my classes last week, but I got it back today because this girl who always sits next to me found it after I left and held onto it over the week for me. <3


----------



## ~TOAST~ (Nov 11, 2016)

Got home from school and now I have a 3 day weekend, I'm ready to kick back and relax!


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 11, 2016)

I finally finished my genetics assignment..I'd been dragging it out for days haha.

Now I can finally relax and play animal crossing


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2016)

Got proper sleep even if my back hurts like heckle. And it's warmer today I hope I s2g been way too cold lately.


----------



## blossum (Nov 11, 2016)

Finished my exam and it wasn't that bad :'} One more to go


----------



## Aronthaer (Nov 11, 2016)

blossum said:


> Finished my exam and it wasn't that bad :'} One more to go



Same!

I've had a cripplingly painful stomach ache for about nine days now and it's starting to clear up so I can do stuff again :3


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2016)

slept a lot. that was nice


----------



## Creepsandfreaks666 (Nov 11, 2016)

Well, I have a 3-day weekend, so that's something.

And Vivian moved into my town. \;u;/


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 11, 2016)

<: I got a giant teddy bear in game today..and it's a lot bigger than I thought hahaha.


----------



## chaicow (Nov 11, 2016)

I got a ton of money for my birthday


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 11, 2016)

I got to sleep in. Sleep is usually a great thing.


----------



## blackfeint (Nov 11, 2016)

i made good progress on a class project! i've been feeling artistically drained, so i'm happy i was able to come up with something i like.


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 11, 2016)

Walked my new puppy with my friends and their dogs today. Got some wish list items today. Also 3 day weekend!


----------



## iovis (Nov 12, 2016)

It wasn't as bad as I imagined it to be.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 12, 2016)

i met a guy named wyatt and he turned out to be a total jack ass. he got mad cause my friend and i were laughing on the skype call we were all in and he was pissed bc he couldn't talk over us and then called my friend autistic, a pothead and a ***** and kept saying his iq was lowering and that rly pissed me off so i lit him up like a christmas tree and he was really not happy about it loool but i mean if youre gonna say **** about my best friend you best be willin to catch these hands.

why am i happy about it? idk. i'm glad i got to tell someone off i guess. + i accomplished a feat i never thought would be possible - i came to hate someone's guts in 2 hours


----------



## Balverine (Nov 12, 2016)

I was baking some little clay figures in the oven, and I accidentally set the temperature to 250 degrees fahrenheit, when it was supposed to be at 150
luckily, I noticed after about 15 minutes and they didn't catch on fire lol

Also, I got $20 that I didn't know I was going to get


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 12, 2016)

I fricked up a few points in my exam today but I'm pretty confident with the rest so I guess that's something good.
Also I got Marina as a random move-in earlier and she placed her house neatly and in-line with the house another one of my permanent villagers (Erik)! She's probably gonna be a keeper.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I haven't done much today so... Yesterday was great! ^^ I got to hang out with a guy and it turns out he likes me too and it's very strange but wonderful hahaha, we chilled out, then I went to the library late at night with some friends to study, then my friend came and stayed over my flat. It was a good day.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 12, 2016)

not TODAY but yesterday a lot of my clothes arrived...and they r so cute. still upset that they canceled the order for this one fuzzy skirt i ordered but...the stuff i got is too nice for me to be upset about


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 12, 2016)

I was finally able to sleep in.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 12, 2016)

I progressed in my karate class without dying.


----------



## Joy (Nov 12, 2016)

Someone keeps outbidding me on Rune Factory 4 on eBay


----------



## Paradise (Nov 12, 2016)

Went surfin brah!


----------



## piichinu (Nov 14, 2016)

just preordered the sanrio cards from a BRITISH website i feel so international


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 14, 2016)

Not quite today but yesterday I got some rose gold earrings yesterday ^^


----------



## Zireael (Nov 14, 2016)

I built a really nice bookshelf that I picked up at Ikea yesterday for my bedroom. Now I finally have some where to put all my collectibles on display, yay!


----------



## Blythetastic (Nov 14, 2016)

Bought the last two Amiibo cards I needed.
Ordered the Sanrio cards.
Helped my friend order the Sanrio cards.
Got a ton done. 

Good day!


----------



## N a t (Nov 14, 2016)

Ordered Sanrio Cards for a nice price. That's about it.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 16, 2016)

sold some old games and got enough to preorder both pokemon sun/moon, and buy yokai watch bony spirits


----------



## fenris (Nov 16, 2016)

I tried chicken kiev, which was _delicious,_ and my boyfriend and I played Destiny together.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Nov 17, 2016)

I fell off my chair in class and nearly died inside when everyone looked at me. Got home though and found out my parents are planning to send me over to Japan by myself to see my aunty as I've been learning Japanese language. 
Got off to a shaky start today but pretty good finish. 
Hope you guys all had good days!


----------



## Squidward (Nov 17, 2016)

I passed my driving theory. I'm so happy!!


----------



## Dim (Nov 18, 2016)

Got a Litten with the nature I wanted


----------



## piske (Nov 18, 2016)

I got Pokemon Moon, also bought a copy for my sister and she's excited about that, so that made me happy :>


----------



## riummi (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow same exact situation for me ^ except my sis got it for me c:


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 18, 2016)

<: Got my rilakkuma eyeshadow palettes yesterday~


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

A friend of mine gave me $40 to buy the new Pokemon game. I bought Moon


----------



## Capeet (Nov 25, 2016)

I was in a hurry yesterday and didn't notice I dropped my scarf on the ground. As I was walking to school today, I saw someone'd tied it around a street lamp. That was a really nice thing to do. Thank you dear stranger.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 25, 2016)

Had a good time with my family and introduced them all to my snake and spread some EDUCATION


----------



## cIementine (Nov 25, 2016)

a lady said i had big eyeballs yesterday


----------



## Rory&Easton (Nov 25, 2016)

I found a phone I can afford yey


----------



## nostalgibra (Nov 25, 2016)

My mom made some peanut butter pinwheel candy, and it is amaaaaaazingly delicious.


----------



## piske (Nov 26, 2016)

The sun is actually out today! It's been dreary and cloudy and dark here for about a week, so the sun is a welcome change of pace ; v ;


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh man we had an online enlistment for majors earlier and it was hell, it was a first come, first served basis and there were 80+ of us dying to get majors and waiting for the online form to open so we could all submit our entries for majors
Nevertheless out of our whole batch, I was the 2nd one who finished signing up for enlistment! Basically I'm pretty much guaranteed my majors for next semester since I was 2nd in line aaa I'm so happy!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 28, 2016)

completed the alola pokedex. this is my third time completing the pokedex, now to wait for the next gen so i can do it again.


----------



## N a t (Nov 28, 2016)

I didn't die due to the lack of clarity in my car's back window. Dang frost, I thought a fuse had blown on my rear defroster (since I already had to have another fuse replaced), but I think either me or my brother accidentally turned it off instead. :l

My mom is really smart, but none of her children got her brains.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 28, 2016)

i actually called a place ive been meaning to call for a while and it went ok altho i died but , like, i called them and im a bit proud of myself for doign it i guess.


----------



## CookieCrossing (Nov 28, 2016)

I skipped school


----------



## Zireael (Nov 28, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> i actually called a place ive been meaning to call for a while and it went ok altho i died but , like, i called them and im a bit proud of myself for doign it i guess.



Congrats! I know how you feel about phone calls. For some reason I dread them too, but when you finally do it, it feels great! Glad you were able to do it. <3

So a few days ago I finally got a gift (Geralt statue from The Witcher series) from my boyfriend that was supposed to be due back in September, but since it was on preorder it was delayed by Amazon for two months and they STILL don't have any in stock. We ended up cancelling our preorder with them and ordering from another retailer who had them in stock, but sadly the display box was a bit crushed! I'm really nit-picky about the condition of my collectibles so we complained, and Amazon was able to salvage a full refund for my bf, while I get to keep the statue! So we're just going to use the refund to buy another character in the series. Unexpected turn of events. I'm still sad that Geralt's box is damaged in some places but if my others statues arrive in good condition then I'll feel a little less bitter about it. It was essentially free, after all.


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2016)

well i didn't crash my car today when i drove on my new meds, still don't approve of the spaced out bull**** this crap gives me.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 29, 2016)

i held myself together and didn't go off on my assistant gm today so i guess that's a W
oh and mama brought home tamales :')


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 29, 2016)

I went to a bar after lessons today with a friend and we ate food and chilled out and talked about anything and everything, it was awesome. <3 She's the sort of person who can just understand me.


----------



## nostalgibra (Nov 29, 2016)

I got started on Christmas shopping for my best friend, and I got some amiibo cards in the mail.~


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 29, 2016)

I sort of....got super anxious about a friend of mine and didn't talk to him in awhile.  Well, he messaged me today.  He's perfectly fine, and fine with me.  Don't know why I got anxious, but I'm glad that things are good again


----------



## Javocado (Dec 1, 2016)

employee of the month son means i'm about to reap a $50 target gift card 
perfect for the holidays!!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 1, 2016)

I cooked me up some good pasta with a pumpkin sauce (totally not from a packet))

It was very nice would recommend


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 1, 2016)

a random girl said she liked my shirt bc it has a ranbow on it


----------



## Javocado (Dec 2, 2016)

I was finally able to snag a Yellow House for my good pal thanks to a very kind soul. (Looking at you Lyravale thank you very much!!)

We've been chasing this thing for months and it can finally be crossed off their Collectible Wishlist so I'm just stoked lol.


----------



## CloverCoin (Dec 2, 2016)

I got some amiibo cards in the mail today and I got some new ones that weren't a part of my collection yet! I'm getting so close to finishing up some more series~ I'll be getting more in the mail tomorrow too. Crossing my fingers there'll be some goodies in there too!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2016)

The knitting machine I bought turned out working way better than I thought and I used it to knit my snake a sweater for our Christmas card.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 4, 2016)

My little brother was in a foul mood and I was able to cheer him up, so that's a W in my book.
I'm also going to hang with an old pal of mine tonight so I'm looking forward to that!! :')


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Dec 4, 2016)

I got a new dresser, and I moved my desk. My room looks STUNNING.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 4, 2016)

I got my blue exorcist vol. 1 manga <3


----------



## Mariah (Dec 4, 2016)

I saw my cat I want to buy.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

I was able to find a really good map for the themed town I'm planning! I was hoping it'd have more ponds, but it's got oranges so I'm willing to settle for it.


----------



## Fab (Dec 4, 2016)

found amiibo cards for 2 dollars at target!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 5, 2016)

its not much of a big deal but my brother had to take apart my laptop last night so he could fix the internal cooling fan and by the time i woke up today it was like brand new, fan was fixed, the huge crack on the side was fixed and i didnt get the cooling fan error message when i started it up again! my baby is back in business!



Spoiler: low res pics of the surgery


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 5, 2016)

i came home. im so tired


----------



## Emi_C (Dec 5, 2016)

I got a B in an ethics essay :>


----------



## piske (Dec 6, 2016)

I completed something at work that I've been putting off for a while now!


----------



## Zireael (Dec 6, 2016)

I finally unboxed all my statues to put them on display in my bookshelf, and it looks so good! I also taped some warm white fairy lights around the edges of the shelf to highlight the contents a little better. It's kind of ghetto but it's the best I can do since the bookshelf is so dark. I'll maybe post a pic tomorrow in better lighting, but I may wait until my final Witcher statue arrives.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 6, 2016)

I found an extremely nice internship opportunity that I need to look into more and talk with my adviser about, but hopefully I will be in the process of applying soon.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 14, 2016)

I tried a jack sour for the first time today and it's probably my favorite thing to drink srry jack n' coke


----------



## Chrysopal (Dec 14, 2016)

Went to the movies with my mom and boyfriend. She lives 12hrs away so it's a nice treat to see her


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 14, 2016)

My mom made chicken stew! SO good. ^-^


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 14, 2016)

I got a fair amount of writing done! Wasn't expecting it to go so smoothly. It was well received too so :')


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 14, 2016)

I fixed my printer c:


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 14, 2016)

i got a 93 on my precalc midterm


----------



## Eudial (Dec 14, 2016)

I got to leave work early c:


----------



## Araie (Dec 15, 2016)

School got canceled for me, but then again it was due to a water warning, so I suppose it's a more of an 'eh' thing.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 15, 2016)

My teacher messed up and made every lab grade out of 25 instead of 100. Grades were finalized yesterday. I now have a 173% in Biology.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm super happy today!


Spoiler: kinda long? idk



Our choir won in a yearly choral competition and we're performing in front of a Christmas party tomorrow noon and also the whole university tomorrow night!
After the competition, we all went out to eat pizza and even though I was so dead tired, two friends of mine invited me to chill and hang out at a coffee shop after pizza (the others went out to drink but we preferred to stay in a nearby coffee shop bc we weren't the type to celebrate at a bar). The three of us had a long talk about our lives and stuff; we were digging up personal stories and gossips and ended laughing, and honestly, I've never felt so comfortable around people in a long time. My heart feels a ease with the thought that there are people who actually understand and accept me and still enjoy being around me. It makes me feel loved. <3 ^^


----------



## maarowak (Dec 15, 2016)

I made blueberry muffins for the first time in years (didn't have a working oven forever) and they are pretty delicious. 8/10


Spoiler


----------



## Eudial (Dec 15, 2016)

I got a new copy of ACNL today, and got two dreamies already!


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 15, 2016)

Got a Damp ability Golduck in Sun so now I can shiny chain for Geodude without it exploding!


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 15, 2016)

I successfully re-pierced my cartilage and it didn't take long at all.


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2016)

I got a free cookie today! (Gave it to my Dad though)


----------



## Balverine (Dec 16, 2016)

My friend's son was found safely over 1000 miles away from home after his dad ran off with him, and he was reunited with her!!!!
so not for me personally, but it definitely made my day


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 16, 2016)

I finished all the laundry we had... which I don't think has ever happened. Now if we only get it all put away and get it UNDER CONTROL to where we dirty a load and wash it once it's full then life will be so much easier, but we're garbage people so I doubt that will happen... RIP


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2016)

I got an 84 on my chemistry exam and a 95 on my Spanish exam.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 16, 2016)

The first 5 seconds i woke up, the rest was other crap.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 16, 2016)

I finished a big school test, and got a decent score.


----------



## N a t (Dec 16, 2016)

I baked brownies...


----------



## Zireael (Dec 16, 2016)

I found perfect gifts for my sister and brother, I feel so RELIEVED.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 16, 2016)

I got a new phone. I'm glad since my old phone was a little old.


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2016)

Bros are home from college Dad is on vacation. Family time yay


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2016)

TAMALES AND ABUELITA HOT CHOCOLATE WHEN I GET OFF THE CLOCK TONIGHT BAYBEEEEEEEEE


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

my crush texted me lololol


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2016)

God out of work early


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 25, 2016)

i am 1 day closer 2 the day i die


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 25, 2016)

It's Christmas! So the whole day is basically good lol


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 25, 2016)

Noone hmu asking to leave my home today. Hopefully it can stay like this until march.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 25, 2016)

I got to do Xmas and got a bomber jacket that was cheap for my mom since it was a Costco members only deal, shirts, pants, $25 from lottery tickets, and what not. I liked it all.


----------



## dino (Dec 26, 2016)

love this thread

today, i got told that my art was really gorgeous and thoughtful


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 26, 2016)

I only just woke up but I guess...my mum posted my Jungkook photocard for me and now I'm just waiting for my J-Hope one! Can't wait eeep ;;;


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 26, 2016)

Had a chill Boxing Day with family, eating more food, playing games, watching TV. Got some more money too which I'm gonna put towards getting a nose piercing and probably spending money once I'm back at uni. Also good news because one of my cute (guy) friends said he can definitely come stay at my house in a few days time, and we're spending New Year's together. :')


----------



## boujee (Dec 26, 2016)

spent over 300 in Sephora
I always go in there wanting one thing and then they get me


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2016)

i ate some chocolate, which is always good c:

(my scale would say otherwise tho lmao)


----------



## Dim (Dec 26, 2016)

Nothing


----------



## Heyden (Dec 27, 2016)

The mailman delivered my parcel despite it being a public holiday??? Not complaining though.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 27, 2016)

I went out to get thank you notes. Bought some fruits and vegetables too. Won an auction for an ipad mini and keyboard/case attachment that comes with it, going to bed right after I submit this. 

I'm off until the 4th so I have some time on my hands lol.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Dec 27, 2016)

Celebrating my birthday!


----------



## piske (Dec 27, 2016)

--


----------



## Trystin (Dec 27, 2016)

I made some pretty darn good Honey Caramels today and they're soft and chewy cx


----------



## Soigne (Dec 27, 2016)

took the initiative to finally get my sh-- together & scheduled lots of appointments ranging from therapy to haircuts & i am quite happy about it.


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 27, 2016)

I got a shiny Meowth!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh besides the other post I also got a lot done today like paid my personal property tax, wrote all of my thank you letters, did some shopping for food, and took a walk at the park. Enjoying the time off before teaching starts up again in a week and a few days


----------



## Tao (Dec 28, 2016)

I met my 3 year old sister for the first time and she's adorable. There's reasoning to it taking 3 years (nothing to do with me) but better late than never.


Also (nowhere near as good as meeting my sister, but still), took my brother to GAME and saw Blazblue Central Fiction on the shelf. I had no idea it had been released (nearly 2 months. I've seen literally nothing about it until today), I've not even seen it in a store until today. I've missed out on the special edition, which sucks since I have all the other SE's, but whatever, I was treated to a new Blazblue game too.


So long as something really crappy doesn't happen within the next 3 days, today's been a pretty nice end to the year on what's already been a pretty good few months.


----------



## piske (Dec 28, 2016)

Starbucks still has eggnog on the menu so I was able to get an eggnog chai and it made me sooooo happyyyyy~


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 28, 2016)

~ I planted more fruit in my town! ~


----------



## Antonio (Dec 28, 2016)

i didn't kill myself today


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm not even planning on waking up fully yet, but my two BTS photocards from trades arrived today! I was worried I'd been scammed as I didn't receive my letter for like a month, but never mind! They're both a little bent, though, i don't know why they didn't put any card it in or anything ;; ripp


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 29, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I'm not even planning on waking up fully yet, but my two BTS photocards from trades arrived today! I was worried I'd been scammed as I didn't receive my letter for like a month, but never mind! They're both a little bent, though, i don't know why they didn't put any card it in or anything ;; ripp



did u get them from china


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> did u get them from china



No, br0, one from Italy and one from England

you're the only thing from China around here!!1!1 !1!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

i just got the best idea for a story and i'm so ready to write it I'M SO DAMN PUMPED


----------



## piske (Jan 3, 2017)

I took proactive steps to take care of my health and I am allowing myself to feel hopeful about it!


----------



## Locket (Jan 4, 2017)

Spoiler












we just got back from break tuesday and i didn't go today. first snow day in 20 years!


----------



## KatRose (Jan 4, 2017)

The car that I just bought was missing its driver-side mirror so I bought a piece of replacement glass on a whim hoping it would work (even though the parts guy at the dealer told me he thought it was missing a piece and we would have to buy a whole new assembly). And it worked!!! So now I'm only out $70 instead of $350+ dollars which was super awesome to hear!


----------



## kelpy (Jan 4, 2017)

some dude said " thank you sir" when i opened the door for him and i was so happy i almost cried lol

i went to my therapist and it went really well shes very chill


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 5, 2017)

my Sidewalk Kracka pre workout came in the mail today xD. I have been waiting for so long.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2017)

i finally caught peaches in my yard! (neko atsume)


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 5, 2017)

didnt have to be hospitalised against my will yyoo


----------



## mogyay (Jan 5, 2017)

i got out of work early and my make up brushes arrived yay


----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2017)

i got accepted for the moderation position on ttr. i'm so excited~


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 5, 2017)

Met up with a friend from uni today to go to a Korean BBQ restaurant then got shaved ice afterwards. Was a pretty awesome day and was so cool to see her again :')


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 5, 2017)

I got some sweet sweet lovin'

OH AND I SPOKE TO LABELLEFLEURRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## muffinstuffin (Jan 6, 2017)

BLUE BERRY MUFFIN >_< XD


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 6, 2017)

The hockey team that I was cheering for at the game I went to won.  It's no blue berry muffin, but hey, it was a great game!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2017)

I got out of school early because of the weather.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 6, 2017)

Nothing much happened to me today, in fact I've been feeling kind of emotional. :') BUT, I did manage to study a bit for exams, and went out for dinner at a pub tonight with family. So can't all be bad right? Probably going to head to bed early too. <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2017)

School was cancelled today :3


----------



## kelpy (Jan 7, 2017)

me and my mom talked and it was nice and we both cried lol :')


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2017)

I eat some great lasagna!


----------



## Zireael (Jan 7, 2017)

I finally started my PC up after nearly a year LOL. I had to stop using it because my desk and chair were really bad for my back, but a few months ago I got some nice gear from IKEA and it's made a huge difference. I never bothered setting up my desktop PC again until now because I had just been working from my laptop, but now I've finally made the effort to sit down with this damn thing and get everything in order. Feels good, can't wait to start playing some games in my free time again.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 7, 2017)

I drove myself to this really nice mall and found some shweet deals on clothes and a new purse. I'm out $65 that I didn't really have but eh oh well. They're really cute!


----------



## Squidward (Jan 8, 2017)

I drank the best lemonade ever and my dad bought me some almond milk from the store just when I was about to run out of it.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2017)

Moved back into the school dorms


----------



## kelpy (Jan 10, 2017)

i got something to make my life happier, at first i was really weirded out by the whole thing but now i'm ecstatically trying on my old clothing lol
i feel really confident and its really amazing, i havent felt this way for so long.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 10, 2017)

I ordered the Sanrio Amiibo cards and I managed to keep hydrated.


----------



## boujee (Jan 13, 2017)

the sims 4 toddlers
finally


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 13, 2017)

Got to visit family today and had my best friend over tonight to watch TV shows and eat pizza together. <3


----------



## N e s s (Jan 13, 2017)

I got an A on my biology test


----------



## Araie (Jan 13, 2017)

It was actually last night, but in my All City Band auditions I placed 3rd out of 22 people (and I messed up a lot kind of woops) beating some people in a higher level than me, so I'm honestly super happy of where I placed. Now to do Region auditions tomorrow :'D


----------



## StarUrchin (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm going to regionals in the spelling bee and getting a Switch now


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2017)

I just got to see Rogue one with my friends. It was a fun day, until I got home...


----------



## aschton (Jan 13, 2017)

i don't have to go to bed early tonight for school.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2017)

Got a decent amount of sleep! It's a really big deal for me because I get trash sleep every night.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 16, 2017)

some college photography student said she liked my style and wanted to photograph me... i was caught off-guard so my aunt answered "no" for me so i feel really bad but it was still cool


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 16, 2017)

My earpods came through the post! I've needed them for so long!


----------



## cIementine (Jan 16, 2017)

was dreading an exam that was actually pretty easy


----------



## piske (Jan 16, 2017)

I let myself feel happy and excited about something~


----------



## KatRose (Jan 16, 2017)

Wasn't today whoops, but on Saturday this guy came over to practice an audition song of mine since he's accompanying me on piano. Honestly it's a bad situation because I've been hopelessly into him for 3 years (and he has this amazing girlfriend) but it was so good to see him since it's been a while. Also the song is coming along really well so that's exciting!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 16, 2017)

Since I leave back for college on the 22nd, my family celebrated my birthday early today because I won't be with them on the real day and it was nice to have them all in one room, spending time together with no big fights going on. The peace lasted the whole day too, so I think it was a great early birthday!


----------



## KatRose (Jan 17, 2017)

Today I obviously had the day off for MLK so a couple of friends and I decided to meet up for brunch at this nearby shopping area that's well-known for being really fancy and frankly downright snooty. Even though we're all broke, it was fun to have a nice meal together and make fun of stupid overpriced stores while looking around.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 17, 2017)

my friends and i planning for another snow day <3
my dogs are here with me, and they love to cuddle.
i had a really great dinner in large quantities for a good price.
i was taken real good care of today, i was feeling sleepy and really cold so my friend grabbed the largest most softest blanket in his house and he didn't just give them to me. He tucked me the blanket so i wouldn't get cold, put a pillow under my head and made sure i was warm and comfortable. 
he even got me fuzzy socks to keep my feet warm.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 17, 2017)

I caught up on SU after being on season 1 but bittersweet because I must wait for new episodes now RIP


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 17, 2017)

I bought the Ganondorf amiibo figure online ^_^ Excited for it to arrive!


----------



## piichinu (Jan 17, 2017)

woke up and my stomachache went away


----------



## piichinu (Jan 17, 2017)

i got lost for the fifth or sixth time today but i found a bubble tea place by accident so that's good


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 17, 2017)

A song i have been searching since september it finally appeared for me ^^.
I had been hearing this since 2013. I can't believe this song has such a meaning *especially because my life from 2013 was different than now*


----------



## boujee (Jan 17, 2017)

my kylie 8 color matte lipsticks came in
friends told me not to support that ho but them lip colors tho


----------



## piske (Jan 17, 2017)

Had a nice happy hour with my coworkers c:


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Jan 18, 2017)

ev trained some pokemon


----------



## Aquari (Jan 18, 2017)

i got some new nail polish/nail polish remover, and finally got to try some flavored mochi.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 18, 2017)

I got two interviews for my co-op! Hopefully I get at least one!!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2017)

I had enough energy to exercise today and made it all the way through 2 workout videos!!


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 18, 2017)

I got 6 packs of Amiibo cards for the price of 3 at Toys-r-us.


----------



## Trystin (Jan 18, 2017)

I got a date with a very handsome man and I think Itll go well


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 18, 2017)

I bought the Animal Crossing 3DS with the faceplates. My wallet isn't happy, but my soul is.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know why it always makes me so happy, but when my boyfriend says he wants to have babies with me it makes me super duper happy!


----------



## piichinu (Jan 30, 2017)

school is closed school is kill


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 30, 2017)

i saw a bee and i said hi to the bee and it landed on my finger and i pet it good bee


WAIT ITS WINTER WHAT ARE YOU DOING LITTLE BEE YOURE GOING TO DIE


----------



## Crash (Jan 30, 2017)

i got my hair done for the first time in around 8-10 months! my stylist is super sweet & my hair came out so perfect and lovely, i've been sick for days and this has made me feel so much better.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 30, 2017)

I got my favorite coffee treat, caramel macchiatio, today! It's snowy too so the warmth was extra enjoyable.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 30, 2017)

On Saturday I had to do this audition for a regional honors choir and I finally got the results back today. Turns out I got the highest chair out of all the sopranos from my school and one of the highest chairs overall! I am so insanely proud of myself for once and it feels really good to actually be successful at something.


----------



## Koden (Jan 30, 2017)

I bought another AC:NL game today!


----------



## Zireael (Jan 30, 2017)

I revived an empty deviantArt account I made like a year ago and posted a collab that I worked on with my sister's boyfriend. So far it's had some nice reception considering it's my first piece on there in MANY years, and on a fresh account. I'm excited to be back into art again! Here's to a good year of improvement and progress.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 31, 2017)

I found my Nintendo 64.


----------



## Limon (Jan 31, 2017)

I found out that I passed my English midterm.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 31, 2017)

I went to the vet and my rats now have 3 different medications for respiratory problems, lung inflammation and potential ringworm.


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 1, 2017)

New semester seems much easier than my last, a nice break since majority of my hard courses were slammed together


----------



## Bcat (Feb 1, 2017)

I actually did cardio today in addition to my normal strength training. As a side effect however, I am now dead.


----------



## Leen (Feb 1, 2017)

I was able to swim my total 30 laps today! #fitnessing


----------



## Cure Whip (Feb 3, 2017)

My friend bought me a hot dog. :')


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 3, 2017)

The sunrise was super pretty today when I was driving to work!! 
My friend and I are setting up an Etsy so I can have a second source of income!
I'll be finished with my homework for this week after I get home from work...
AND IT'S ONLY AN HOUR TILL I CAN LEAVE 8D


----------



## mondogecko9 (Feb 3, 2017)

School is over for the weekend, I passed all my past classes. It's freaking Friday, I don't even have to say anything else XD


----------



## Daisy0717 (Feb 3, 2017)

My birthday is soon...


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 3, 2017)

My headache went away without turning into a migraine, and I got some delicious coffee.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Feb 3, 2017)

My dad just told me he's moving to a new place, and he has a new girlfriend! My parents split up when I was quite young, it's good that he's not alone anymore.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nostalgibra said:


> My headache went away without turning into a migraine



Tell me your secret.


----------



## Airysuit (Feb 3, 2017)

I have FINALLY after months of digging up stupid useless fossils, completed my fossil exhibit in the museum!!!
I literaly just needed one more f*in fossil since october, and today i dug it up


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2017)

not today but yesterday 

my crush walked with me to one of my classes


----------



## aericell (Feb 4, 2017)

happened yesterday but after spending all day inside my room by myself my roommate came back and took me out to the mall and i finally finally went to nature republic
i didn't buy anything because $$$ but such a beautiful store such beautiful standees i want(ed) to take home


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 4, 2017)

I just got Zoo Tycoon 2 working on my Windows 10! All I had to do was follow the steps in this site.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/15078/windows-make-older-programs-compatible


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 4, 2017)

my friend texted me ,,


----------



## Loriii (Feb 4, 2017)

well, I got to eat some pancakes with one of the most amazing homemade chocolate syrup I've ever tasted


----------



## Lululand (Feb 4, 2017)

I woke up this morning thinking it was sunday but nope it was saturday... so in a way I guess I was given an extra weekend day lol

Also I came up with a new town idea even though I'm still finishing my 2nd one... I'll try to drop by a Gamestop or two in the next few days to see if I can snag another used ACNL copy for cheap


----------



## Franny (Feb 4, 2017)

Strolled around Chicago for a bit! One check off my bucket list (i'm too young for one of those haha)


----------



## KatRose (Feb 5, 2017)

This was technically last night but I went on a first date with this guy I've liked for a while and it went pretty darn well!!1! I thought it would be really forced since I was the one to ask him out and we don't each other well at all, but other than a little bit of usual awkwardness he was super sweet and easy to talk to. Before we went our separate ways he said he had a lot of fun and that we should "do this again sometime"!!!!! I'm hyped.


----------



## Dim (Feb 5, 2017)

^Good for you!

Patriots are losing lolololololol


----------



## forestyne (Feb 6, 2017)

After dealing with the little bastards snatching food from one another like squawking toddlers, my rats are now cuddling. I feel like a proud parent !!!


DON'T JUDGE ME I DON'T GET OUT MUCH.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 6, 2017)

I got a decent amount of sleep, seems to be very rare, maybe once a week now I'll get ok sleep. Woo.


----------



## hamster (Feb 6, 2017)

got quite a bit of money. bought 2 jackets, a few cute septum rings (horseshoe) and a phone case


----------



## MorningStar (Feb 6, 2017)

Got a birthday check from my mother. It was more than I would've expected if I'd expected anything at all.


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 6, 2017)

I got my hair dyed navy blue/ black yesterday and it's setting in SUPER nice and I'm loving my appearance so much. 
I opened my first etsy listing today as well, hoping to make some sales *u*


----------



## jiny (Feb 6, 2017)

my crush walked with me to 7th class  we touCHED HANDS !! lol i'm overreacting it was literally a second


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 6, 2017)

I got an awesome workout done at the gym despite sleeping 5 hours.


----------



## Capeet (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm hyped because me and my friend went visiting this darn cool folklore archive today and got to take a behind-the-scenes tour around the place! The stuff they had there was so cool and interesting and the personnel were super friendly! The person who showed us around even let us see the original 19th century field notes our national epic is based on! I'm so happy they let us visit.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 9, 2017)

I got two test grades back: a 100 and an 86.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 9, 2017)

Killed it working out today and my homework looks good.


----------



## Hbear (Feb 9, 2017)

My shift at Pizza Hut today went better than expected. Way better than any of the other shifts I've ran recently lol


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2017)

i confessed to my crush ahha
it was after school so we didn't really get to talk for long but i guess it went okay! he didnt say if he liked me back or not but he did seem pretty surprised


----------



## Envy (Feb 9, 2017)

I played really well in one of my solos in wind ensemble. It was a rehearsal, but still.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 9, 2017)

i finally got to order an r4 card on ebay and it will be coming next week~


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> ~



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MY CRUSH LIKES ME BACK


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 11, 2017)

SELJA GOT ****ING SUSPENDED FROM TWITTER LMAOOOOOOOOO #seljaisoverparty


----------



## forestyne (Feb 14, 2017)

I got a boyfriend ??? sorta? ? ? yay


----------



## Bunnilla (Feb 14, 2017)

Someone was very cheesy towards me lmao 


Spoiler


----------



## BlueeCookie (Feb 15, 2017)

had a nice time with some good folks at tortimer island! yeah that's about it hehe


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 16, 2017)

I accidentally slept through all of my alarms but managed to wake up in time to make it to work 8D


----------



## Sepia (Feb 16, 2017)

My art was accepted to a pop up gallery! =D
I can also work there to earn some extra cash.


----------



## Nekoneko (Feb 16, 2017)

My mother made it out of surgery ok and is in great spirits! I'm so relieved. She was diagnosed with breast cancer and had to have a mastectomy.


----------



## uyumin (Feb 16, 2017)

I didn't go to school today


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 16, 2017)

i didnt start crying a lot in school today even though i was convinced i was goimg to


----------



## Radda (Feb 16, 2017)

I made a whole class laugh by being racist. 

More specifically my teacher asked me whether I liked white boys more than asian boys with a partner and I replied," No estoy acuerdo (my partner preferred whiteboys) Me gusta los chicos amarillos porque yo soy amarillo."
("I don't agree. I like yellow boys because I am yellow.")



I'm embarassed by it but it made my teacher laugh therefore it's good I guess.


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2017)

my crush talked to me


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Feb 17, 2017)

I made chicken for dinner and it didn't turn out that bad


----------



## Y-Knot (Feb 17, 2017)

I had my taxes done and I'm getting a refund.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 17, 2017)

I have more money in my bank account now !!!


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 17, 2017)

Played in my school band concert


----------



## Bcat (Feb 17, 2017)

rode 8 miles on an exercise bike today


----------



## forestyne (Feb 18, 2017)

I hacked my town!!! I got Julian back!!!!! And I got everyone in a neat line !!!!!! And I got Kid Cat and Ankha !!!!!!!! I'M SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!

(I know we can't discuss hacking and I'm not going to disclose or discuss hacking but it's a good thing that happened to me today so I wanted to share it here!)


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

We had a late dinner and I ended up so full tonight. The food is aplenty as if I went to a buffet restaurant (thank you hon!)


----------



## cIementine (Feb 18, 2017)

i got lots of sleep bc its a weekend and also start of my half-term break, and i had a burger!


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 18, 2017)

i slept and played a game and wasnt very anxious when i played so yay


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 19, 2017)

Had a decent day with my sissy, we had breakfast, got our nails done and went to a few little stores, then picked up some sushi which sadly I can't eat until tomorrow because I'm gunna share it with my boyfriend. It was a nice day but I got hardly any sleep so I'm going to have a LOOOONG day at work now. But it was kind of worth it.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 20, 2017)

I had one of the best dinner just a while ago


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 20, 2017)

this is Dumb but i had a meeting in school and even tho the meeting was Bad it made me a tiny bit happy because the school counselor is a rly nice person and seems to care abt stuff IDk .,


----------



## himeki (Feb 20, 2017)

finally found a layout for my corkboard that lets me have p much everything on at once!


Spoiler: big image lol











also i ordered the yuri on ice piano music from amazon japan and there was no customs fee which is great!


----------



## himeki (Feb 20, 2017)

finally found a layout for my corkboard that lets me have p much everything on at once!


Spoiler: big image lol










also i ordered the yuri on ice piano music from amazon japan and there was no customs fee which is great!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 20, 2017)

Mom said "Y'all are stupid" Who i'm referring to needs no introduction.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 21, 2017)

BURRITO RATTO GOT A BATH

he's a stinky boy. shame him.

ok yea but speaking about baths, i just took my first bath in 3 weeks. I felt like my body was a Cillit Bang advert, where they rub off the grime and theres a squeaky clean bit next to the dirt and they yell "BANG AND THE DIRT IS GONE".


----------



## Corrie (Feb 21, 2017)

The girl that I have been being trained by is warming up to me I think. After four awkward days, it's finally happening I think!!


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 21, 2017)

My order of Sanrio cards got confirmed and should be here hopefully within 3-6 days! I see GAME.uk is out again so I'm glad I got them when I did without hesitation!


----------



## Corrie (Feb 21, 2017)

opalskiies said:


> My order of Sanrio cards got confirmed and should be here hopefully within 3-6 days! I see GAME.uk is out again so I'm glad I got them when I did without hesitation!



Where did you buy them from? o:


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2017)

i tidied my room and i made a nice soup and i found some good sources for my dissertation


----------



## GrayScreen (Feb 21, 2017)

I dropped one the classes that was giving me a hard time. Now I have more time!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 21, 2017)

I worked out a card trade for Ruby!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2017)

Uhhhhh...... I survived. Lol jk.

But seriously the only "good" things that really happen to me are the necessities. I have a roof over my head. I have a school to learn at. I have clean, dry clothes. I have utilities like water and electricity. And I have a family that isn't broken (though my parents are kinda crazy). Other than that... well I don't want to rant. I don't want people to feel bad, nor do I want to draw attention to myself.

I guess one good thing that happened today is I realized I only have about 60 days left of school ^^


----------



## Weiland (Feb 22, 2017)

I went for a drive with my grandparents.
I also went for a drive with my mum.
I finished the ninth book of A Series of Unfortunate Events.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

i got to eat a good amount of flan


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 22, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Where did you buy them from? o:



I said GAME.uk lol


----------



## Radda (Feb 22, 2017)

I went to track practice this morning and now I feel like a million dollars .


----------



## Bcat (Feb 22, 2017)

ate an awesome dinner.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 2, 2017)

Using this aftershave for the first time and it smells absolutely amazing wow


----------



## hamster (Mar 2, 2017)

made a new friend


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 2, 2017)

got 100 on a math test i was freaking out about. now my grade is gonna skyrocket im so happy lmao


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

I surprised my dad with a birthday card and he really liked it, I wrote a long ass message in there for him since he is Number One. He told me he loved me and I cried a little bit lol.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 4, 2017)

I woke up this morning with only a very minor hangover.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

A slept for more than 4 hours last night.


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2017)

i told my crush i wasn't moving and he got so excited. he even posted on his snapchat story "SHE'S NOT MOVING" i got so happy omg!!

and we talked late at night yesterday and he posted on his 11:11 "Talking to her" and that her is me!! aaaa


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

I woke up. That's a good thing, right?


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 5, 2017)

i got moments of solitude + playing some acnl


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing bad happened today!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 5, 2017)

Pulled together the motivation to clean the apartment. Mmm, so satisfyingly clean.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 5, 2017)

i found the link i was looking for to help me in the recipe


----------



## Elphie (Mar 6, 2017)

Finally got past this art block that has been stopping me from drawing for a few months or so! I've managed to come back and I love the art I've been putting out these past two days ^^


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 6, 2017)

im slowly starting to get back into the gist of drawing every day (school has been slowing me down) but since its been spring break ive really started to buckle down on some drawings. but school starts again in 2 days so im kinda late sighhhhhh


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 6, 2017)

I think my desire to write is coming back. At least for a short time. I miss writing stories, I hope I can finish one this time.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 6, 2017)

I gave my rat a bath. He did a stinky poo and he's sprouted a random brown patch of fur on his balls. He's incredibly weird.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 6, 2017)

I watched What We Do in the Shadows and it was really great, glad amazon put it back up for free so I could watch it.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 6, 2017)

i got stuff i needed to do done and it made me a bit less stressed so Yaaaaaay y


----------



## Aquari (Mar 6, 2017)

i finally unlocked brewsters for my sweets town


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2017)

managed a light workout despite feeling completely terrible!


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Can get home instruction for the rest of my Sophomore Year.
And will have no problems with absences.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 8, 2017)

I finished watching Stranger Things. Pumped for season 2!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 8, 2017)

after a long argument my mom is letting me stay home today only because i havent slept yet or the past 3 nights at that. shes also going on an overseas trip so i used that against her . im so relieved to just relax and draw today since i finished my homework. im just glad about everything right now... i really do need to get back to school though, idk whats wrong lol


----------



## Rasha (Mar 8, 2017)

I just got back from work and now my tummy is full (had cereal and crackers instead of lunch) and I'm about to get a nice long nap on my cozy bed


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 8, 2017)

I have 3 days of school this week n.n♪


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 8, 2017)

Chelsea didn't take too long to plot reset! Usually an amiibo plots right where the booted out person was, and when I tried plot resetting Muffy, I did it for 5 hours and she only moved twice. So I was worried about moving Chelsea in but I _really_ wanted her, and Penelope was in a bad spot so I risked it... It only took a half hour at most to get her exactly where I wanted! It was awesome.


----------



## Elphie (Mar 8, 2017)

I've been craving Mc Donald's and I finally got some today! I also have one more class then Spring Break all next week


----------



## Bcat (Mar 8, 2017)

got an awesome bill of health at the doctor, ate a fantastic lunch, and picked up breath of the wild! This was a fantastic day for me


----------



## mogyay (Mar 8, 2017)

the beverly hills anastasia palette finally came in stock so i ordered it!


----------



## nostalgibra (Mar 8, 2017)

I found a destiny knot in Sun so I was really excited! Took me 2 hours but I finally did it.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 8, 2017)

My fiance surprised me by bringing me Starbucks to me at work today the power went out on the entire block after he got here so I got super lucky and got off work because of it so we went to lunch.


----------



## arle (Mar 9, 2017)

i got a raise at work booooiiiiii


----------



## Hawkward (Mar 9, 2017)

I got a 100 on my Algebra 2 test... which had never happened before... god bless america


----------



## Weiland (Mar 9, 2017)

Hawkward said:


> I got a 100 on my Algebra 2 test... which had never happened before... god bless america



That's really good! I'm proud of you.

My turn. I got the Switch today!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

A guy who I talked to in the past (we stopped talking because he was dating someone) recently broke up with his gf and we started re-talking just last night


----------



## Hawkward (Mar 9, 2017)

Weiland said:


> That's really good! I'm proud of you.
> 
> My turn. I got the Switch today!



Aw, thanks. Congrats on getting the Switch! Hopefully I'll be able to grab one later this year.. How is it? And I assume you got the Zelda game like everyone else? 

Another good thing happened, got an ice cream sandwich. It's my true weakness.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 9, 2017)

Hawkward said:


> Aw, thanks. Congrats on getting the Switch! Hopefully I'll be able to grab one later this year.. How is it? And I assume you got the Zelda game like everyone else?
> 
> Another good thing happened, got an ice cream sandwich. It's my true weakness.



I love it! And yeah, I got Zelda haha. It's a good game definitely. Probably not worth all those 10/10's but still worth an 8-9/10 for me.  I plan on getting Splatoon 2, Bomberman R and Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## Holly... (Mar 9, 2017)

Today my planner stickers arrived in the mail! 

And also I was feeling really sick at school and the teacher let me go home! XD thank you teacher


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

I had a nice nap. It's nothing special, but I always count nights where I can sleep without nightmares or flashbacks as a blessing.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 9, 2017)

reminded of the depth of human kindness


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2017)

---


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 9, 2017)

I found out I have $320, which means I could buy a Nintendo Switch! I'm not sure if I will though, because I've been very busy this school year and plus I've heard about issues with the new units so far. I'll probably wait until May at earliest.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

IT'S FRIDAY, therefore we can get the holy foods. *TAKE-AWAY.*


----------



## arle (Mar 10, 2017)

I just got to put in a new ink cartridge at work and now all my sign in sheets for guests tomorrow are crisp and pristine and i just---


----------



## Weiland (Mar 10, 2017)

I went home early from school today because I was sick, and sick means I can sleep (until I had to go to work ...)!


----------



## easpa (Mar 10, 2017)

Found out I got the highest Irish result in my year in our mock exams! I'm soooooo happy because this time last year I was planning on dropping from Higher Level to Ordinary Level Irish but it looks like sticking with HL was the right choice


----------



## Loriii (Mar 10, 2017)

I got to eat a bucket of flavored fries


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

I had a nice nap.

- - - Post Merge - - -

O ya I thought my heart distribution was weird as hell and I thought I was gonna get 707's route but I got jUMIN and ye im pretty happy about it ^^


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 10, 2017)

theres a dorm party tonight and i got invited by a dormie which is very unexpected since the dorm students usually only make friends with other dormies! im really excited but she said they drink which kind of scares me, its stupid the teachers don't even live in dorms i dont know how they do it especially with freshmen dorms


----------



## Loriii (Mar 11, 2017)

It's the weekend. More time to spend, play with each other.


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 11, 2017)

I talked to a good friend I don't see much for about an hour, he's a delight.

Unrelated but I also beat a tough boss in dark souls 3 today! yesssss


----------



## arle (Mar 11, 2017)

I woke up actually feeling rested!

Also my friend's birthday gifts have been delivered to her house, so I'm excited for her to get home from work and see them

- - - Post Merge - - -



poyonomatopoeia said:


> theres a dorm party tonight and i got invited by a dormie which is very unexpected since the dorm students usually only make friends with other dormies! im really excited but she said they drink which kind of scares me, its stupid the teachers don't even live in dorms i dont know how they do it especially with freshmen dorms



Forgive me if this is too personal a question, but are you not of legal drinking age? Even if you are, don't feel pressured to drink-- that's your choice and they should respect it. You can have a good time without alcohol ^^


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 11, 2017)

arle said:


> Forgive me if this is too personal a question, but are you not of legal drinking age? Even if you are, don't feel pressured to drink-- that's your choice and they should respect it. You can have a good time without alcohol ^^



i wasnt and some kids werent either. when they brought alcohol out i just left its better to stay home and play acnl than to get in trouble for something so small


----------



## hamster (Mar 11, 2017)

i had a nice walk in the meadow with my new dog this morning


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 13, 2017)

i got 7 hours of sleep! i think my sleep schedule is definitely going back to normal, thank god


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

I got to eat lots of watermelon


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Mar 13, 2017)

My first class of the day was cancelled and as a result I was able to go get breakfast! On top of that, the cash register at the food place was broke so I got it for free!!


----------



## Grimsly (Mar 13, 2017)

I FINALLY GOT MERENGUE! I've had ACNL since the moment it was launched and she has been my dreamie since day one. FINALLY, I got her!


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 13, 2017)

I am getting a massage in an hour and that will be really nice, because I have chronic back pain.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 14, 2017)

not today but yesterday i handed in my dissertation (!!!!!) and today i went shopping and bought a cute dress and a lot of make up yay


----------



## made08 (Mar 14, 2017)

I caught up on some reading for school today and I spent a lot of time on craft projects that I'm doing  I made some pillows for my boyfriend's new room and I painted some little planters for my succulents.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 14, 2017)

I have been feeling useless at my placement but today they gave me a client to work with and design a decal for. It made me so happy to make the client happy! My boss praised me. ^-^


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

These shoes caught my eye and they were like $120 but I really loved them so I was gonna buy them anyway. So I went to go pay and was told they were on sale for only $40 and that was a pleasant surpise.


----------



## Capeet (Mar 17, 2017)

I took the last of my graduation exams today which means no more school for me this spring


----------



## made08 (Mar 17, 2017)

I am having my friends from high school over and we're going to catch up and have a sleepover


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

I get to wear my new shoes


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 17, 2017)

A book I wanted was in the bargain bin. Don't mind if I do!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 17, 2017)

Spring break is here!


----------



## Radda (Mar 17, 2017)

Some random number called me and I picked it up, and the guy on the other side started speaking spanish. Then I said,"No hablo espanol" and he hung up . It was glorious.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

gettin' 100TBT from a commission


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 18, 2017)

This morning I fell asleep almost instantly after getting home, which NEVER happens. Even if it was because I had a huge migraine it was still great.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 18, 2017)

The charging port on my 3ds has been broken for weeks now and I got it to work finally after poking around inside. Let's see how long this lasts before I have to get it repaired for reals u_u


----------



## boujee (Mar 18, 2017)

so i wasn't able to sleep at all last night cause i was anxiously waiting for BU to post up their admission decisions
They finally sent out their decision via bu link and I sworn I didn't login for a good two hours
only to find out that I WAS ACCEPTED
I worked my ass off for this and I finally got in
now im at peace <3


----------



## Peter (Mar 19, 2017)

One of my exam grades got bumped up because it was marked wrong, and also set a date to go and sign documents for the apartment I'm getting with my friend


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Mar 19, 2017)

I fried up four Oreos and ate them :]


----------



## forestyne (Mar 19, 2017)

--


----------



## boujee (Mar 20, 2017)

got admitted to smith college 
well I been got accepted since early decision but just found my acceptance letter lying around in my room and that made me feel good


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

i had a mango


----------



## Corrie (Mar 20, 2017)

A client approved two of my designs today and work and they were printed professionally. Seeing them all printed professionally made me so happy! ^^


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

I woke up. All I got today. It's been rough.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 20, 2017)

we have spring break soon! what the heck? i thought we already had it LOL because we got 2 weeks off after christmas break so i thought that was spring break but that was WINTER break? i didnt even know that was a thing! now in 2 more weeks we get another 2 weeks off! im so happy this second semester has been something


----------



## jiny (Mar 20, 2017)

my crush thinks im cute 

my friend told him that i looked cute in my snap story and he said "dude yesss" oml


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

I made 2 new OCs lmao


----------



## boujee (Mar 21, 2017)

that seasme street created a autistic muppet and I'm just delighted because my lil nephew as autism and now he won't feel as indifferent. It can also help my other nieces and nephews understand as well.


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

my crush smiled at me boi


----------



## Corrie (Mar 21, 2017)

I woke up at 6:30 and actually felt good and not like I wanted to continue sleeping.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 21, 2017)

Double sided cheat sheet with anything on it for my exam. I haven't heard those beautiful words spoken in so long.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 21, 2017)

I found an allergy I think. I mean, it's not good but it's good that I know what it is so I can stop it from happening. 

My mascara irritates my eyes. It makes them so sore and makes the white parts of them go blood red. Definitely not wearing that **** anymore. Going to take it off as soon as I get home from work. Only half an hour left.


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

had enough money for a 49p muffin


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 21, 2017)

Passed my college entrance exam ;v;


----------



## Bluberry (Mar 21, 2017)

Got over my stomach virus. THANK YEEZUS.


----------



## aericell (Mar 21, 2017)

Got my math midterm back today and I passed with a 91 (???) I'm still wondering how this happened when we had 6 problems and I BS'ed 4 of them but yay I didn't fail??!?!?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 21, 2017)

Got some chores and errands done, got items to make the pizza shop in my town, and getting a meal out!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 22, 2017)

my mom came home from ireland with stuff from dylan's candy bar... hello 10 pounds feel free to tag along any time you'd like


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 23, 2017)

One of my sisters just had a baby, and its very cute!


----------



## Soigne (Mar 25, 2017)

I bought a new car! It's the first big purchase I've ever made & I'm super pleased about that. I also found out my credit score has gone up significantly.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2017)

Roh said:


> I bought a new car! It's the first big purchase I've ever made & I'm super pleased about that. I also found out my credit score has gone up significantly.



That's awesome! What kind of car did you get?


----------



## cIementine (Mar 25, 2017)

i went out to ikea, i had chinese takeout for dinner and finished iron fist on netflix (opinion; it was pretty bad lmao)


----------



## boujee (Mar 25, 2017)

got chinese food


----------



## Soigne (Mar 25, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> That's awesome! What kind of car did you get?



I got a Chevy Malibu. Not the most appealing thing to a lot of people, but it's something I enjoyed.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2017)

Roh said:


> I got a Chevy Malibu. Not the most appealing thing to a lot of people, but it's something I enjoyed.



That's cool! I'm supposed to be getting my first car by August. I'm not sure what kind it will be, but me and my parents were looking into a Nissan Sentra.


----------



## tae (Mar 25, 2017)

yorke called me today and sang and played the guitar and she's so ****ing cute im dead.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 26, 2017)

Not much really. I've stayed in for most of today despite the nice weather. I woke up feeling a little low and depressed. But I saw some of my flatmates earlier this afternoon and they cheered me up. I'm going out to get some ice-cream at a dessert place later on with some of them, can't wait~


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Well...I woke up earlier than I usually do on a day off. I can have a potentially meaningful day now.


----------



## carp (Mar 26, 2017)

chilled with my mum all day woo


----------



## hamster (Mar 26, 2017)

finally had a shower, i feel really good


----------



## fenris (Mar 26, 2017)

I had cold pizza for breakfast!


----------



## cIementine (Mar 26, 2017)

i had pancakes for breakfast and finally connected my printer to my mac lmao
also had a good mother's day with my mum


----------



## moonford (Mar 26, 2017)

I got my Narcissa Malfoy Wand. c:


----------



## Corrie (Mar 26, 2017)

I finished all my homework and have it all done for this week!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 26, 2017)

I got to spend time with my partner <3


----------



## Loriii (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm gonna go satisfy my craving and eat the most delicious pancakes made by my one and only


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2017)

I woke up this morning.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 30, 2017)

i got a shadow today! also today was a variety day im so happy


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2017)

I finished an art assignment and the toby fox man answered some of my burning questions about composing/soundtracks so that was cool


----------



## jcamac45 (Mar 31, 2017)

Today was the end of my sleepless nights, I finished writing my thesis! Some glasses of wine are on their way. 
Cheers!


----------



## Loriii (Mar 31, 2017)

It's the last day of March. A few more weeks before MK8 Deluxe releases


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2017)

one of my pansy seeds sprouted and i finally got my 4th mori


----------



## Jesusrey91 (Mar 31, 2017)

I didn't die


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

so!! many!! outfit!! compliments!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 31, 2017)

went to the gym and hit 2000m on the rowing machine under 10:00 minutes


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 31, 2017)

my sister bought chocolate and gave to me !!! also i got some good pok?mon i needed :0


----------



## cIementine (Mar 31, 2017)

i had prefect training today @ school which im glad i got through to, though everyone who got it applied for senior prefect (in charge of all the prefects n stuff) and they haven't decided who has it yet. my uniform is red but prefects get to wear a grey polo shirt in spring and summer and also get a special tie so pretty excited for that!
also i had parents evening yesterday and everything was good, couldn't get an appointment w/ my sociology and health and social care teacher but she called my parents today and said really nice things about my progress and how i challenge her as a teacher apparently?? but she's a super great , nice teacher so it means a lot


----------



## Mix (Mar 31, 2017)

Playing flag football was the best. Our team always had something wrong with each person, but we had a winning-streak. I was the slipper/flags always pulled down, the hiker was the walker (he rarely ran, except thinking about tacos), one of them always scored a touchdown, but her height plays a disadvantage sometimes (let's call her 'shorty'), and the receiver was the butterfingers (cant seem to pull anyone's flag down). It led up to hilarious situations with me falling all the time, 'shorty' is always mad at the walker not running with the football, and butterfingers missing every time he had a chance to pull a flag (literally was in their hands, but slips off). Our winning-streak was what kept us going xD Our fighting spirit haha~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2017)

AHHHHHHHHH!!! 

Flea Collectibles. Make them real plz!!!

(Much better than 2015's)


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

I've been dubbed "King of the fleas"


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 1, 2017)

Vaati said:


> I've been dubbed "King of the fleas"



I got to see this masterpiece of a theme


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 1, 2017)

Prob gunna go buy rocks and then eat Chinese food today so I'm STOKED


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

hung out w my mum and bought plants


----------



## moonford (Apr 1, 2017)

If you like porridge/oatmeal, specifically sweet cinnamon add peanut butter and jam/jelly to it!
It's a master piece.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 1, 2017)

I just ate a taco.


----------



## soki (Apr 1, 2017)

on Spring Break so im binge watching FMA:Brotherhood


----------



## Soigne (Apr 1, 2017)

I finally got my butt up and started my research paper.


----------



## boujee (Apr 1, 2017)

NEW RICK AND MORTY!


----------



## Corrie (Apr 2, 2017)

I went back to work today and setting up the new tables was WAY easier than I thought it was going to be and my co-workers actually missed me!


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

i did nothin

edit: which is good cause i didnt get tired


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 2, 2017)

i got a new kirb plush,...........amazin


----------



## Astarte (Apr 2, 2017)

Ate some pretty good food


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

rediscovered lady gaga!!!!!!!1


----------



## nostalgibra (Apr 2, 2017)

I actually felt pretty good today mentally and physically! It's been such a good day


----------



## Praetor (Apr 2, 2017)

I had a really great bubble tea today!


----------



## Peter (Apr 3, 2017)

Bought cheap ?16 wireless headphones from Amazon just to throw in my backpack for uni and they're actually pretty good quality


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 3, 2017)

I ordered Breath of the Wild for Wii U and it's coming tomorrow!


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 3, 2017)

it wasn't today but i recently saw my favorite group perform live and it was the best experience ever. still riding on that high


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 3, 2017)

someone that owed me money finally paid me back and my guinea pig actually cuddled with me for a little bit today instead of trying to explore the whole time i took him outta his cage


----------



## Classygirl (Apr 3, 2017)

We had a big thunderstorm power went out so got to take a nap but also I sat on the screen porch and watched it and it was really awesome because of the temp and the storm this thick fog rolled over and covered the tree line past my house and it was just a really cool thing to see I was grateful for it nature is cool. Also not today but the other day I saw a deer in the grass in my yard beyond the fence though, sometimes they are inside this was right outside, thought it was hurt was down on its side and then a minute later a baby deer stood up and the one laying down got up and they just walked into the woods mama and her baby that fast way to go deer mama but cool to see up close. As for today a stormy day off and some time to relax and some good leftovers from dinner out last night and some interesting topics on here..I appreciate the whole day even the daydream parts and or dreams all good.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 4, 2017)

credit card got renewed!


----------



## hamster (Apr 6, 2017)

After almost two years, I've confronted my ****ty and controlling boyfriend. Don't know what his second response is going to be though but I don't care, I hope I'll leave him for good instead of just apologise over and over again.


----------



## carp (Apr 6, 2017)

recovered my acnl town after it got corrupted thank jesus


----------



## fenris (Apr 6, 2017)

Olivia plotted in a good spot on my first try!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 6, 2017)

I think I did pretty alright on my Finance exam. I felt I was doomed to fail.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 7, 2017)

Cherub said:


> After almost two years, I've confronted my ****ty and controlling boyfriend. Don't know what his second response is going to be though but I don't care, I hope I'll leave him for good instead of just apologise over and over again.



Good luck to you! Be strong~

As for me, I was okay for most of the day! That's something, right?


----------



## Loriii (Apr 9, 2017)

We went to a buffet and I almost ate everything. I'm still extremely full until now.


----------



## Squidward (Apr 9, 2017)

Coconut milk was on a discount today so I saved up like €3!


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2017)

Actually happened 2 days ago, but I couldn't find this thread to post in the day of. I GOT MY FIRST TATTOO YAAAY. It felt amazing, the needle gave me in indescribable feeling that I actually kind of enjoyed, and that was just a bonus to getting a tattoo finally. No one in my family knows, or has noticed for 2 days lol. It's kinda obvious but whateva.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 9, 2017)

Got some lipstick. Sweet~


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 9, 2017)

i finished the slides and paper i need for my computer lit class tomorrow. im relieved to have it done!


----------



## Loriii (Apr 9, 2017)

I got to eat some big, fluffy pancakes with probably the most amazing maple syrup ever and a chicharon (local food). A very odd combination but tastes really good, before I went to bed.


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2017)

My mom and I had a fun day celebrating with many Nepalese people, at their unofficial Holi Festival. The money spent there is being donated to their new church, and we had a ton of fun. We had great food, met great people, and it was just amazing! I really appreciate the Indian culture, and I'm glad my mother has been able to make these connections with so many different people through her line of work.


----------



## Capella (Apr 9, 2017)

Got some good ass head


----------



## cherriielle (Apr 9, 2017)

got off work an hour early :')


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 13, 2017)

I couldn't resist myself


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

I made pasta. That's it that's all


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 13, 2017)

i've been slowly, slowly talking to my crush lately. i already talked to one of my best friends whos good friends with him about it and she was very supportive about the whole situation. i know its impossible for us to date but i do want to at least be friends with him. i think i'm gonna sit at his lunch table after break


----------



## sej (Apr 13, 2017)

I had some noodles at a restaurant!


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

i had some biscuits and i got over myself


----------



## Harley Pendragon (Apr 13, 2017)

I started my art commissions  I could get paid anywhere between 30 to 40 dollars for each submitted art work. I feel pretty good which has been rare as of late. Listening to some good ol classic rock, currently led zeppelin.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 13, 2017)

I received an awesome new signature that is better than I could've imagined and I love to pieces! <3


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 14, 2017)

i signed up to do some trailblazing this summer vacation so i hope that goes well. you have to stay at this camp in the woods for 3 weeks so hopefully it will be worth it. im a little worried because where we're making the trails is where some people hunt but im still excited for it because $$$


----------



## Loriii (Apr 15, 2017)

I had some brownies. It tastes like a chocolate cake or ice cream when frozen.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 15, 2017)

Slept ok. Woke up early enough to actually "do" my make-up and put on moisturizer which I like never have time to do.



SensaiGallade said:


> I couldn't resist myself
> 
> View attachment 197328



Is the other side of the mug flat? It looks so awkward to drink off of! I love novelty mugs but it bugs me when it impedes my drinking.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 15, 2017)

I learned more about my mom and dad's love story <3


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 15, 2017)

I had 2 donuts and they were pretty gud


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 15, 2017)

i slept


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 16, 2017)

I got a new oversized hoodie that is bright red and they match my vans and ugh it's so cute


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 16, 2017)

This happened a week ago, but I felt like I can still share it: I got accepted into the country's top law school! It was also my dream school <3


----------



## Loriii (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm going to eat pancakes which I'm craving again.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 19, 2017)

i defended my title in moon with a whole different team  i still had my incineroar but besides him it was completely different. i also forgot to buy any potions and stuff before going in but i still somehow got through it


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 19, 2017)

paramore's new album and tour hopefully i can get tickets i'm so pumped omg


----------



## Javocado (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm in NYC on a lil vacation with me siblings and I got to eat some wonderful food and stroll around the Nintendo Store today <3333


----------



## uwuzumakii (Apr 22, 2017)

I had some donuts this morning. Then, I got to play with some cats when I visited my family.


----------



## meo (Apr 22, 2017)

I got to sleep in. :3


----------



## jiny (Apr 22, 2017)

this was yesterday

my crush talked to me but he called me pink trash

and on my birthday my best guy friend signed my bday card and said i was an amazing person


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 22, 2017)

I finally finished the story on Breath Of The Wild (I'd been putting it off because I didn't want to finish it, aha) and I dyed my hair baby pink


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 22, 2017)

I got to eat some pumpkin pie and tiramisu, and I'm finally painting my walls green after wanting to for the past few years!


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

I got potato wedges.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 22, 2017)

I finished my research paper I've been working on for two months & half of a final exam today. It's the first time in a really long time I've felt productive.


----------



## Introvert (Apr 24, 2017)

I received about 10lbs of pistachios - one of my favorite snacks. I wonder how long they'll last...


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 24, 2017)

Got a copy of Bayonetta (PC) and once the new PC is finished, probably on Thursday, I can play so many games I've been wanting to


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 24, 2017)

I saw my Sister today! Haven't seen her in like 3 days. (It's a long time considering I see her like everyday.) We're actually cousins but we grew up together and I'm always with her/at her house.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 24, 2017)

Went into a cute new flower shop that opened around here recently asking about the prospect of getting some training there arranging bouquets as a little job on the side while I get my classes sorted, and I think it went well. The woman seemed to really like talking to me! She was lovely, very easy to chat to and she said she'll likely get in touch once they're more established. I'm excited, it'd be a beautiful place to work and it could open some new doors for me so I'm feeling hopeful!

Also checked out a little Polish cafe. I had been in there before months ago but only had a coffee, I really want to try some of their Polish menu but they seem more like dinner meals, not really something I could manage for lunch. I'll definitely go back there though.


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 24, 2017)

I didn't go to school today


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 24, 2017)

Just saw a double feature of Guardians of the Galaxy Volumes 1 & 2 at imax with my partner, it was awesome!!


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 24, 2017)

the guy i really like brought me paint in art class. i wish i had enough confidence to approach him more often since people usually just approach me. still it was nice and made my day


----------



## Soigne (Apr 24, 2017)

2 of my classes cancelled today.


----------



## Blackpink (Apr 24, 2017)

I woke up early lol


----------



## jiny (Apr 25, 2017)

my crush kept staring at me when we were playing a game in gym class


----------



## Loriii (Apr 25, 2017)

Me and my girlfriend ordered two boxes of pizza earlier. The delivery came in late so they gave us another for free. Guess, I'm not gonna order one for a while as I've eaten more than enough that I'm already sick of them lol.


----------



## Lululand (Apr 25, 2017)

Good hair day! 

My skin is finally clearing up after I stopped drinking coffee!

Also I went for a walk in the fields behind my house and saw 7 bunnies! I've seen more in the past (my record is 13), but not too shabby. Maybe they weren't as eager because it was a bit cloudy today.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 25, 2017)

only one hour left before I could go home and get a nice 5 hour nap!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 25, 2017)

1 day closer 2 my death


----------



## Limon (Apr 25, 2017)

I finally drew something and played Persona 5 all night.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 25, 2017)

Mom bought peanut butter.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 25, 2017)

I got my braces off!


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 25, 2017)

Dinner is black bean soup so yum~



Nightmares said:


> I got my braces off!



WOOHOO~ I'm happy for you


----------



## Starlight (Apr 25, 2017)

got to eat at my favorite restaurant for the second day in a row!! i also had an amazing fun day at my preschool, my activity went over really well and even got one of the kids to stop crying


----------



## meo (Apr 25, 2017)

Got to spend the morning with my husband. We have some vastly different schedules and sometimes that can be a bit draining. :] So, it was a rare occurrence to be grateful for.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

My welcome amiibo card packs came today and now I have a full set lmao


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 26, 2017)

i presented my freshman capstone. idk why we were so scared it was easy and only like 10 people were actually watching lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 26, 2017)

3 more of my coleus seeds germinated today. Such cute little sproutlings, I can't wait to see what colors they'll take on.


----------



## Zireael (Apr 27, 2017)

After three days I think I've gotten over my art block! I was really beginning to worry but I've looked back at the sketches I put together over the past few days and I've realised what I did wrong, and how to correct it next time. Now I'm working on something more elaborate and I think it's going well, I just need to keep up the pace and keep practicing until I get faster and settle on a more consistent style.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 27, 2017)

My grade was raised an entire letter in a class I was doing poorly in!


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2017)

Something bad happened to someone I hate. He seemed really upset about it too haha it's about time misfortune smacks him in the face!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

My grandma got the Bumpy Cake ice cream.



_THE BUMPY CAKE ICE CREAM_


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 29, 2017)

Went to the Virginia International Tattoo.  It was really cool! UK's color guard had a laser light show and Singapore did a fan dance.  The audience also held up their phones like candles when they sang Hallelujah and Amazing Grace at the finale:







Sorry for the quality. My phone is kinda old.


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 29, 2017)

I got straight A's!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 29, 2017)

I went out for lunch with my friends and it was pretty great.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 30, 2017)

MY FAV ARTIST ON TUMBLR NOTICED MEEEEE AAAAAH


----------



## moonford (May 3, 2017)

I got to meet a Striped Skunk and he let me pet him!

He was such a lovely little thing and I just want to hug him! 

I also seen the following, keep in mind these aren't native to here or their rare where I live:

An Emu
An Eurasian Eagle Owl
Lemurs, ringtails and black/white ruffs.
A Skink
A Crocodile
A Cane Toad
An African Bull Frog
Giant forest snails!
A Walking Stick Insect
A Heron, common here but very cool to see! Love these birds.
A Peacock, it was in the same error as the Her on and I think they fell out, lol.
Bearded Dragons
A Nile Monitor
A Burmese Python
A Ball Python
A Snapping Turtle
A Sugar Glider ♥
The fabulous amazing Skunk! ♥
A quail, nipped my friends finger which made me happy. 




And pigs, sheep, rabbits, chinchillas, guinea pigs, degu, hamsters, gerbils, dormice, Chinese geese, Canadian geese, ducks, hens, roosters, pheasants, parrots, cockatoos, songbirds, ponies, a turkey, a ferret, donkeys, goats, barn owls and.......a cat called Midnight who was an absolute sweetheart! Which are common an I animals.

I listed every animal that was in that park, you're welcome. 

A very fun day!


----------



## Brookie (May 3, 2017)

My grade in English was raised from B to A.


----------



## mintellect (May 4, 2017)

We went to eat at a restaurant and a stranger paid for our meal. Bless them.


----------



## boujee (May 9, 2017)

got admitted to university of Pennsylvania, well I been did but was just looking through my financial aid package and it made me feel good


----------



## watercolorwish (May 9, 2017)

well the past few japanese classes have been okay so thats good and relieving. i'm hoping it won't get randomly worse the last few weeks


----------



## Squidward (May 10, 2017)

Mum's making my favourite dish for lunch!


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Stepped on the scale and - 10 lbs


----------



## boujee (May 11, 2017)

No loans. I deserve this.


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 11, 2017)

I found out that I made an A in my account planning class! I wasn't expecting it at all


----------



## visibleghost (May 11, 2017)

therapy was alright uhh and i played some sims 4 and my sim is Succeeding in Life so yay


----------



## easpa (May 12, 2017)

Won the English and Geography student of the year awards at school today and also got nominated for Academic Student of the Year so I'm pretty delighted with myself


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 12, 2017)

I get to have coke and fake chicken burgers


----------



## King Dorado (May 12, 2017)

I had mango and green tea flavored Italiaa Ices, the place layers it with soft serve ice cream and calls it gelato.  I have no idea if that's how they really do it in Italy, but its tasty.


----------



## Rabirin (May 12, 2017)

paramore's new album after laughter. It's the best thing that's ever happened to me in my  lifetime.


----------



## naelyn (May 12, 2017)

Had an amazing nap... I feel so boring:c


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 12, 2017)

i got to sleep in lol


----------



## ashleygirl609 (May 13, 2017)

I got a new amp book

- - - Post Merge - - -

mac

- - - Post Merge - - -

mac

- - - Post Merge - - -

mac

- - - Post Merge - - -

book


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2017)

I got my AC put in my window today so it won't be 1000 degrees in my room this summer lol


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Today is Biskit's birthday!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 14, 2017)

My bf bought me cheese ice cream


----------



## SkyeHigh420 (May 16, 2017)

The best thing about my day was ... I never had to leave the house ! I don't know about you guys but I love taking lazy days at home.Didn't need to clean house,work, or go shopping. My entire day was spent playing video games and being a bum.  yay!


----------



## Corrie (May 16, 2017)

I ordered my college graduation photos and I actually looked good in them. ^_^


----------



## Hellfish (May 16, 2017)

I managed to fix a critical error in our database ^-^ (it only took 1 1/2 days to fix  )


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

I won a AC lottery here by Mythicalhoopa and got a free toy hammer!


----------



## Chicha (May 16, 2017)

I got Photoshop back.


----------



## visibleghost (May 16, 2017)

when i woke up my throat wasnt as sore as yesterday yayyy


----------



## skarmoury (May 17, 2017)

One finals down, (hopefully) 3 more to go! I'll take it a step at a time. <3
Also results from our Chemistry practical exam came out today! I got 4th highest in class, and I'm extremely proud. c:


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2017)

I got a good job review today! Also a raise (not a big one) but what's more importantly is that I thought my job was in jeopardy for poor performance but I thought wrong!


----------



## jiny (May 17, 2017)

i feel like i'm getting over him


----------



## Corrie (May 17, 2017)

I got to see my bf today and even though I was dehydrated and felt like throwing up, it went away and I got dropped off home smiling so wide. ^-^


----------



## Loriii (May 18, 2017)

It's just now that I've been getting addicted to playing Breath of the Wild
My girlfriend is getting sweeter and sweeter by the day. I should probably say always. She never forgets to prepare or surprise me with food whenever we're home.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 18, 2017)

My bathroom sink has been fixed. I've been trying to get that damn thing unblocked for weeks now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 18, 2017)

My cosplay came just before the convention which is good. I didn't think it would get here in time.


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2017)

My anatomy teacher is the sweetest man on earth and I love his teaching style so much


----------



## mogyay (May 19, 2017)

this is like the third time my mum has asked me to do her make up b4 she goes out i think she must think i'm actually ok at it bless her


----------



## N a t (May 19, 2017)

I'm eating okay food i guess lol.


----------



## zeoli (May 19, 2017)

I'm at a convention with Umeiko and Darkdesertfox!!!! I'm so happy, I want to cry.  I got to meet my two bestest friends in the world u///v///u


----------



## piichinu (May 19, 2017)

Gots my high school diploma


----------



## easpa (May 19, 2017)

I've been chosen to play the final solo instrumental for my graduation ceremony thing which is both exciting and completely nerve-wracking at the same time ))


----------



## Twix (May 20, 2017)

I got out of bed feeling positive for once.


----------



## easpa (May 20, 2017)

I bought a formal-ish outfit for my graduation this Wednesday and I actually kind of like it! It's not perfect by any means but I quite like how it looks on me


----------



## hamster (May 20, 2017)

people make me happy


----------



## hestu (May 20, 2017)

somebody picked up my shifts because i have a fever <3


----------



## watercolorwish (May 20, 2017)

went to a mountain for dogs and took some nice pics and walked the trails a little


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 20, 2017)

It was my birthday today. We didn't have any plans and I didn't get any presents or anything, but we went up to one of my boyfriend's hometowns today and I found Fatal Frame 2 (which I've been searching for for years!) in a second-hand video game store with a marked-down price and then we called his brother because we were in town. He ended up giving me a free tattoo (he's a tattoo artist). Great day.


----------



## riummi (May 20, 2017)

Cleaned my room today!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 20, 2017)

i graduated from high school as the salutatorian  i'm so proud of myself and i'm feeling extremely confident


----------



## Cassy loyd (May 20, 2017)

I booked an Asian tour with family


----------



## riummi (May 21, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i graduated from high school as the salutatorian  i'm so proud of myself and i'm feeling extremely confident



dang that's really cool! congrats btw


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 21, 2017)

riummi said:


> dang that's really cool! congrats btw



thank u!!


----------



## Cassy loyd (May 21, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i graduated from high school as the salutatorian  i'm so proud of myself and i'm feeling extremely confident



Congratulations! What an achievement


----------



## Soigne (May 21, 2017)

I found out I'm going back to Maine, I haven't been back in almost 12 years.


----------



## CJODell62 (May 22, 2017)

Today, in Granada, Amelia laid down the plot for her new home. She's replacing Becky as my snooty. She's moving in at pretty much the same spot that Shari lived before I moved her out to get Apollo.


----------



## Aquari (May 22, 2017)

my coleus sprouts are finally starting to develop some color to them and my golden club moss is recovering from being a bit dried out, which is good 'cause I actually payed money for it and I didn't want it to die so soon


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Got some dank sushi, haven't had fish and stuff in some time so that felt nice .. #yolo

and even though that one person seem to be inactive like everywhere I guess it's still nice to be somewhat back, gonna have fun earning back 900+ bells though haha.


----------



## Vizionari (May 24, 2017)

Happened yesterday, but finally got around to ordering a new 2ds battery, should be arriving sometime next week ^^


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> Happened yesterday, but finally got around to ordering a new 2ds battery, should be arriving sometime next week ^^



Congrats  I recently got my Japanese 3ds LL(the old LL) so i hope that will work with Pok?mon Sun arriving next week I hope 

Also found this real nice dark pink hippie dress with some random pattern on it, from India I think? Found it in some vintage store here.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> Happened yesterday, but finally got around to ordering a new 2ds battery, should be arriving sometime next week ^^



Congrats  I recently got my Japanese 3ds LL(the old LL) so i hope that will work with Pok?mon Sun arriving next week I hope 

Also found this real nice dark pink hippie dress with some random pattern on it, from India I think? Found it in some vintage store here.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 25, 2017)

I just got a blood test done and didn't even come close to fainting! That's a first in years.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Omg that double post.. sigh.

Anyways saw that the new Neptunia game is up for pre-order. I kinda want that thing but eh unless they have like a nice store-exclusive up I'm not really doing it I think.. Same with Mary Skelter for Vita, unless they have a smashin' nice LE not getting that which is good bc it saves me dough


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Managed to track down my friend finally, or rather they replied to me here c: Which is good since I haven't talked to them since early april or stuff D:


----------



## AnonymousFish (May 26, 2017)

My best friend just came back! She had been living in New York for the past 5 months (before today, I hadn't seen her since the day she left). Now, she's sleeping over so we can catch up and stuff. Yay!  
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## Vizionari (May 27, 2017)

My 2ds battery came in today much earlier than expected (was estimated to arrive next Saturday), so it was a pleasant surprise. I can finally start playing New Leaf again c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

stupid relative dinner went alright and i got two gba games from my cousins :3


----------



## Bcat (May 28, 2017)

I ate pizza and saw gotg2 for the second time! This was a very good day.


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 28, 2017)

Got some stuff for the family from Fresh Market that was good.


----------



## nostalgibra (May 28, 2017)

My migraine didn't last very long and I spent the day resting in peace, and no pain! They usually last at least 30 hours so I'm very lucky this time. I also played a lot of Breath of the Wild. <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

My stuff is finally around here just gotta wait for the pick-up note woo.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 29, 2017)

I ate three banana muffins.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (May 29, 2017)

Not sure if this is traditionally what you'd call good but I've decided to go to the doctor tomorrow to tell her I've relapsed big time in my depression and that I want to be referred for trauma counselling ,so hopefully my future will be good☺


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Got my stuff. Also my pap test turned out be normal, didn't expect anything else though since I've used rubber hats anyways


----------



## piichinu (May 29, 2017)

im waiting on clothes in the mail :$


----------



## Nightmares (May 29, 2017)

Some super nice people donated hybrids to me after someone stole them :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Got some truffle crisps, those are literally the best crisps (if it's the right brand that is, I hate those pretend-truffles ugh).


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2017)

Restarted my ACNL for the umpteenth but got the cool looking map I wanted.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

Ehhh woke up lol? Got mighty pissed at Miitomo but eh well if I don't get the constellation dress then I don't not gonna waste more on that.


----------



## Corrie (May 30, 2017)

Two guys came over to fix our water heater and I got asked if I was 18 to be able to sign papers. I'm turning 23 next month. I'm gonna be young looking forever!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Two guys came over to fix our water heater and I got asked if I was 18 to be able to sign papers. I'm turning 23 next month. I'm gonna be young looking forever!!



Lit my life, I'm 25 still look like I'm in high school lmao so whenever I show my ID people get "surprised" ahah


----------



## Fleshy (May 30, 2017)

Got the keys to my first house today!! It's only 5 days until my love comes over from Canada to visit and hopefully he'll be able to move in with me soon!


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Was able to cancel a pre-order thing. I hope they don't hate me but the total cost and their constant **** change about its status made me do it. Also not worth it I can probably get the Bonus thing off Yahoo auctions anyways 

Also got that constellation dress on Miitomo, yay!


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2017)

my laptop charger arrives today I can game once again without lag bless

and i ordered hopkins in the mail just now !!


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Got a few Streetpass hits and progressed in those games I actually have there, but I had to waste like.. 60 play coins to even get a light blue dog so I could break that shield ahaha rippp.


----------



## Drokmar (May 31, 2017)

I usually end up having to get up at 1:00 A.M. on Wednesdays for work, but due to circumstances, I was able to sleep in until 10:00 A.M. YAY!!


----------



## MokaAkashiya (May 31, 2017)

I helped out a swift (bird) by letting it go outside as it got stuck inside my house this morning. Felt good bout myself after doing that.


----------



## watercolorwish (May 31, 2017)

Went to the gym with my crush but his friend tagged along (or i tagged along?) but it was still really fun


----------



## uyumin (May 31, 2017)

I didn't go to the school's dance. lol


----------



## PotatoPowered (Jun 1, 2017)

I got a new phone )


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Slept good aha. Got some nice egg pokaymanz over WT.. hopefully seeing my bf today


----------



## boujee (Jun 1, 2017)

Finally was able to purchase the Sanrio ambiio set and a fresh new pair of skates to go skating on campus


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 1, 2017)

My only C went up to a B, now I have all A's and one B, and I would be KILLED by mom for getting a C and now my grades are really good!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 1, 2017)

Even though the job interview itself was pretty unorganized and I had to wait awhile, I felt it went well. I don't think I could have been anymore on top of my game. Hopefully it's enough to get hired.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 2, 2017)

today was the last day of schooool it was so fun we got to leave early so when we did me and my friends took a shortcut (super dangerous lol i almost fell so far) to a candy shop downtown and i got so much chocolate covered stuff lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 2, 2017)

I had some really good pasta, so that's something I guess


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Figured out you need an elemental weakness melee weapon for that monster not that i will ever finish that mission anyways because it's such a roadblock and I can't find a FAQ/guide for it...


----------



## jacjac (Jun 2, 2017)

Had some people come into uni to talk to us about potentional internship/job opportunities! I'm super excited cause it definitely sounds like something I'd like to be apart of!
Also, my friend and I did our first pitch for our game idea at uni today


----------



## Holly... (Jun 2, 2017)

My parents bought me dinner! It wasn't very nice, but I was the one that picked it out lol, so that's my own fault 

Ummm... I also had time to clean my room a bit, I suppose that's good?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

got some streetpass hits and got to talk with my bf.. and i jav some booze


----------



## easpa (Jun 2, 2017)

a golden retriever wandered into our back garden and petting it cleared my skin, straightened my teeth and cured my depression instantly


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 2, 2017)

It's gunna rain! Woohoo!!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)

Got breakfast at McDonald's.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2017)

PUPPIES









She should be plopping them out sometime this week, vet said between the 6th-8th! =D


----------



## Psydye (Jun 3, 2017)

I got some Wild Irish Rose....stuff tastes godawful but it gets the job done, I guess.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 3, 2017)

I finished packing...or mostly
Super last minute so it feels good


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 3, 2017)

lorde released a BOP and im listening on repeat its so flawlesss im blessed


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

Got some good laughs 

And it seems I'm done with the main part of that Vita game, seems like the post-game is only for character episodes and if you want to get up to level 15 for the achievement. I hardly do Platinum on those games (closest I got was Re;Birth 1 (neptunia) but yeah that credits one turned out to be too tiring).


----------



## Sin (Jun 3, 2017)

i went to the store and i got mozzarella sticks and *boi* lemme tell you how good those were,


----------



## tae (Jun 3, 2017)

i got rum.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jun 3, 2017)

I got my first job! I applied for a job and ended up getting it! I will be a tour guide so I'm super excited!


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 3, 2017)

something good that happened to me today is me making plans to go out to see a friend I haven't seen in almost three years


----------



## Javocado (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm feeling genuinely happy for the first time in awhile and it's a swell feeling.


----------



## abc123wee (Jun 3, 2017)

It was last night, but technically this morning.
Talked to some of my good pals on Discord up to 2:00. Sounds small, but we don't do it a lot, so it was special


----------



## Alcosmos (Jun 3, 2017)

After two days scared, I  confirmed that the problems detecting the SD card and crashes in my 3DS were due to a problem with the Micro SD > SD adapter. My micro SD is fine, my console is fine and my games and saves are fine


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 3, 2017)

I had a latte and warm pie.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

I guess my comment got deleted earlier...

Well, I made an Alolan-Marowak avatar for Flare and he loved it 

I also listened to my favorite Beatles album today, SPLHCB. It was released in the US 50 years ago yesterday, and after hearing it in my favorite record store yesterday, I figured I'd hear it again today. I tell ya, every time I listen to it I think, "man, this album is just so great! I could listen to it every day!" ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I guess my comment got deleted earlier...
> 
> Well, I made an Alolan-Marowak avatar for Flare and he loved it
> 
> I also listened to my favorite Beatles album today, SPLHCB. It was released in the US 50 years ago yesterday, and after hearing it in my favorite record store yesterday, I figured I'd hear it again today. I tell ya, every time I listen to it I think, "man, this album is just so great! I could listen to it every day!" ^^



yo that album is real good. good taste there 

anyways got to wake up without bein woken up by mom or the tv so that was nice (i sleep in the living room and mom blasts tv very loud sometimes)


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2017)

my dad made a cake and brought me a piece while i was in bed playing acnl lmao q-q


----------



## Alcosmos (Jun 4, 2017)

I finally got the perfect town ^^


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

had a walk with a boy who was hot n he liked me


----------



## forestyne (Jun 5, 2017)

eaten so much rice that my body is now 95% carbohydrate

its only 9am

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I'M FINALLY AT THE GREEN SABRE MISSION IN GTA:SA


----------



## zeoli (Jun 5, 2017)

Finished writing two full bios for my main two ocs on toyhouse.  It was hard work and I hated it the whole time but now I feel accomplished.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 5, 2017)

only took me two weeks


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Slept well aaand hopefully tax return this week, need to buy a GBA and well new clothes (should really clean out all my old stuff though)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2017)

forestyne said:


> eaten so much rice that my body is now 95% carbohydrate
> 
> its only 9am



Good job. Your efforts deserve a gold medal.  Lol I didn't even wake up until 11... (and I just realized you're 5 hours ahead of me wow)



At around 1 this morning I got the first star of Bowser's Lava Lair on SMG2, and I got to see my fwiends ^o^
(I mean my rock block-head friends cause ya know I have no friends irl lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

mom bought me candy and i did a crapton of quests in garden warfare 2. still need 12 stars more for that chests thooo hnng.


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 6, 2017)

hmmm idk. today was kinda crappy. i did have rice tho and i love rice. like a lot <3


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 6, 2017)

technicallu there's still 90 minutes left in the day but imma go ahead and call it--

I didn't get bitten by any fire ants today!!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

I got some clonazepams earlier and fell asleep. Now, I got two more and will be relaxing. Yay!


----------



## riummi (Jun 7, 2017)

I graduated from hs!!


----------



## Chicha (Jun 7, 2017)

A stranger complimented my outfit when I was out today.

I made some yummy egg ramen soup and had some buttermilk pie for dessert.

I recently pre-ordered some figures for my collection, got a tv stand, and reorganized my desk.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

not much yet.. unless you count getting sick and mom bought the yuckiest icecream ever a good thing.


----------



## carp (Jun 7, 2017)

did good in an exam woo


----------



## starlark (Jun 7, 2017)

it's been a great day!
-i donated a few bags of stuff today so i have more free space
-arranged to volunteer again which was something i was worrying about
-i dropped my phone in the toilet a few days ago and today i've filed an insurance claim (was worried we didn't have insurance) and a replacement phone will be arriving tomorrow
-picked up my first ever wage from a place i love working at!
-took a long walk!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2017)

It's feels _really_ nice to be right. Even if the hypocrite won't admit it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

Hopefully getting tax return munnies later on.. Do need that boi.

And feeling better today, better chug down barrels of tea and things later.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 8, 2017)

I had homemade mac n cheese with breadcrumbs on top mmmm....
And I got loads of leftovers to eat later. I am in heaven.


----------



## hamster (Jun 8, 2017)

finally went to go out with a close friend and i enjoyed it


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2017)

what an awesome night. I'm on top of the world


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 8, 2017)

Marshal said he'd move in! Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 9, 2017)

SLEEPING POWDER


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 9, 2017)

Well I mean, I've been sick this past week, so I wasn't here to post when it actually happened two days ago but our doggo had her puppies! We have two girls and one boy, little wiggly jellybeans! They're purebred Boston Terriers. We tentatively named them *Small Fry*(perfect dot female who looks like her dad, Spud), *Fish* (girl with a tiny fish shaped dot on her head who is brindle), and *Hushpuppy* (male who is the largest and first born, and the most noisy to fill out the "fish and chips" meal we had going.) They're super cute and warm and soft and so cute!!!! I will post pictures soon.


----------



## jiny (Jun 9, 2017)

someone considers me a best friend lmao wow it's weird and i don't really talk to him that much so that made my day a bit better


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

Paid that Neptunia hoodies so hopefully it will be here later next week. That shipping though for a little garment o well I don't trust mail here so I went with EMS anyways.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm meeting up with some friends later today!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

Found a nice wrapping paper actually. Most they sell here are either like leftovers from christmas or just random kids motifs on them but I found some flowery thing that looks good

also nice weather, way hotter than i thought bromiga


----------



## Soigne (Jun 10, 2017)

i got paid &#55357;&#56877; &#55357;&#56908;


----------



## MayorTasha (Jun 10, 2017)

I remembered that this site existed


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 10, 2017)

I mowed the lawn with my dog! He didn't do much, except trot behind me and occasionally flop down to pant, but he was cute! And good moral support!


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 11, 2017)

Discovered a new series to binge watch, Thirteen! Haha, I guess the key to a good show is to have 13/Thirteen somewhere in there. Did you get the reference?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2017)

Well today and last night but got to spend some quality time with my bf that was very nice because we don't hang out too often when his dad is home and turning everyone there into slaves D:


----------



## Bones (Jun 11, 2017)

Not today, but.. the other day at work, the machine that we use to active gift/phone cards was giving us problems, so I had to call the customer service line for their company (_twice_), work through that whole mess, all while performing my usual job duties in the mean time. It's kind of a small accomplishment, since the only thing that really came of it was us having to grab another card and use that one instead (the original card had* not* been activated, but since our terminal kept claiming that it was, we were unable to use it), but I handled it extremely well, and as someone who is very insecure about his job performance, doing something like this made me pretty darn proud of myself.


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2017)

Got my AC back up in my room today and it feels soooo nice!


----------



## fruitbroker (Jun 11, 2017)

I celebrated my birthday with a few close friends today!!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 12, 2017)

wow, that was exactly what i needed to hear today!!


----------



## forestyne (Jun 12, 2017)

i wrote letters to my old friends (who betrayed me) and i feel much better. like, no anger at all.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 12, 2017)

I finally finished a very long and hard assignment that I was stressing hard about.
Finishing an assignment is one of the most relieving things ever.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 12, 2017)

Going to go eat at one of my fav restaurants then spend the rest of the day relaxing online/on TBT/acnl.


----------



## easpa (Jun 12, 2017)

My first Irish exam went reeeaaaallly well, and I only have four more exams left until I'm finished with secondary school!!


----------



## bonucci (Jun 12, 2017)

i got to talk to someone i missed talking to (we haven't spoken in around 3 months), and catching up felt really good. 

thank you for starting this thread! we often forget how much good happens in our daily lives and writing them down helps us be more appreciative of what we have now, so thank you~ ^^ and congrats to everyone above me who've achieved a lot in just one day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Got a good chunk of the gnomes I need in Garden Warfare 2 even though the guide sucked so it took x10 times longer sigh...


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 12, 2017)

I figured out a way to charge my tablet again so thats good!


----------



## BackgroundRavenclaw (Jun 12, 2017)

I ate mac and cheese and it was so darn good. Also had tea which was really good too. And I'm on summer vacation so life is so good right now.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 14, 2017)

I made banana bread and it turned out pretty delicious!


----------



## whattheheck123 (Jun 14, 2017)

I found someone at my school who is crazy about acnl as much as I am c:


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 15, 2017)

Last day of school for me was today, I'm glad junior year's over but now I'm sad that time is going so fast :c


----------



## ivysaurs (Jun 15, 2017)

The package I've been anticipating forever has arrived in the mail!


----------



## spookycipher (Jun 15, 2017)

i slept in and now im going to the gym


----------



## moonford (Jun 15, 2017)

I downloaded my favourite game, Mother 3 and Pokemon Heart Gold however I'm trying out Pokemon Sacred Gold the hack variant of it! I'm excited! c:


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 15, 2017)

I slept in, got to talk to my boyfriend, and will be getting another dreamie today or tomorrow!  Plus I got scholarships filled out so I feel pretty productive today!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Less tired than I thought since I've been pretty busy this week :0 

And I got my hoodie today finally, didn't think it would be here 'til Monday since customs are so slow ^^


----------



## N a t (Jun 16, 2017)

HE TEXTED ME AHHHHHHHHH <3


----------



## emmarielle (Jun 16, 2017)

This is such a nice happy thread! Like a lovely collective gratitude journal lol. 

Today I exercised and I just ate some delicious leftover ginger beef and I'm feeling pretty good now  Good to see you all have happy things going on!


----------



## sha_hus (Jun 16, 2017)

i finished my sisiters lovely home


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 16, 2017)

I havent cried today, so that's good.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 16, 2017)

The power went out while I was working. Now we are just hanging out in the dining area. Last week something caught fire. It's been a pretty exciting first two weeks.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2017)

I woke up at a decent time.


----------



## Dim (Jun 17, 2017)

Finally cleaned my freaking dresser but no Moon version to be found ;_;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 17, 2017)

One of our puppies, Fish, has her eyes cracked open now and so we were watching her eyebrows moving as she looked around at us and it was the cutest thing ever.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 17, 2017)

I had lunch with a friend I hadn't seen in a few years


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice weather and nothing really planned today except for some washing and cleaning so that's good c:


----------



## Weiland (Jun 17, 2017)

Went to the town over from mine (45mins) with my friend (he drove) and bought a jacket and a new hat. I love them.


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2017)

Finally found my Moon version


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 19, 2017)

I did a good job at work today


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 19, 2017)

Hit my lowest weight in my weight loss yet! Woohoo!


----------



## racatl (Jun 19, 2017)

I adopted a cat!


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Jun 19, 2017)

,,,


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 19, 2017)

One of my former instructors got back to me for a critique on my 3D models! It makes me happy he remembers me. I just have to fix a few things.


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 19, 2017)

I made some money


----------



## Corrie (Jun 19, 2017)

I painted my nails without messing them up for once in my life! I did both my toes and fingers and they look great! Thank goodness. I'm usually so picky with how they turn out.


----------



## karixia (Jun 19, 2017)

Mom bought strawberry cheesecake bless


----------



## kayleee (Jun 19, 2017)

I took a nap it was awesome


----------



## crowley (Jun 19, 2017)

i pet my cat


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

My bf asked me if we could hang out on sunday which is good bc friday will be inferno as hell.

but yeah alas pretty much crap day so far.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 20, 2017)

i ate at a buffet and had like 9 macarons (i would've gotten more if my shame didn't stop me tbh)


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 20, 2017)

Spoiler: the scale!!








I'm down into the 180s! Yay weight loss ^^!!


----------



## Squidward (Jun 20, 2017)

I managed to fix my computer myself, so now I don't have to pay someone else to do it!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2017)

I got my mom possibly interested into some bands of mine.


----------



## BeanScribbles (Jun 20, 2017)

I found 20 dollars and a starbucks coupon today


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 20, 2017)

I found an autographed Tim Allen picture, got it for free!


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

I managed to find my SD Card that I had lost which had alot of 3DS data!
Now I need to wait for my 3DS to return from repairs.


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 20, 2017)

it was my last full day of high school. i need new friends, so, this is good


----------



## Holly... (Jun 20, 2017)

I only had one class at school today! Now I'm home and, well, I still have to study and do schoolwork, but at least I'm not actually *at* school, ya know?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 21, 2017)

I stayed in bed all day and slept. v good day.


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 21, 2017)

Just got a box of chocolates from my friend who came back from vacation. I ate it all in one sitting. : D


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

got a shiny dragonite from a friend here 

and well got my rank up pretty fast so far on pvz heroes but yeah gotta remake my decks bruh


----------



## Squidward (Jun 21, 2017)

I had a great breakfast! That's pretty much it, but hey, it's something.


----------



## racatl (Jun 21, 2017)

Got a laser pointer for my cat.  I've been playing with him whenever I can; he gets so worked up when I shine it on the wall.  Hopefully I can get him to chase it more, since I'd like him to get a good amount of exercise from it.  It's a great way of playing with him without getting scratched up, too, so my arms are grateful ~


----------



## Zireael (Jun 21, 2017)

My friends are interested in playing MH Freedom Unite with me at the weekends when we're free, and I'm stupidly excited about it. I already got my bf hooked, now I'm looking forward to playing with four people again just like the good old days.


----------



## dumplen (Jun 21, 2017)

My husband got a raise!

Wait. Well, that didn't happen to me, but I'm super excited by proxy?
That's still good right?


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 21, 2017)

I got to lay in bed with my kitties! ^^


----------



## Soigne (Jun 21, 2017)

I got sushi with a friend tonight & there was a cute guy there who kept looking at me the entire hour I was there and aaa it was so nice I just wish I had talked to him :/


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 21, 2017)

I went to a water park today with some friends and got another follower on Wattpad (the other one doesn't seem the impressive but I'm new to WattPad, so.)


----------



## gyarachomp17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Finally got to spend a little bit of time with my family, we all had a giant water gun fight in the bathroom. Had to clean the bathroom after, but it was so fun.


----------



## pinkbunny (Jun 23, 2017)

I've been sick with a cold and I've felt a lot better today! Also got exam results back and I passed all of them


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2017)

Got two 5* unit from FE: Heroes. it was a focus banner I guess and I had luck with colorless (even though Elise was -def **** it lol).

And well not too tired now


----------



## Bcat (Jun 23, 2017)

So many good things that re exactly what I need are happening to me today. Super grateful


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm going out with some good friends tonight!


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 23, 2017)

Went out with my crush/close friend for lemonade and dinner last night and it went really great! There wasn't a dull moment and it wasn't awkward, and he doesn't make any topic boring (like I stopped midway talking about buses, then I asked if he was bored bc I thought I sounded boring and he said, "I'm still all ears! Go on. I've never ridden a bus, so I'm interested."). He even accompanied me all the way to my dorm before we parted ways. God, he's the sweetest guy I've probably ever liked, and I've never been this comfortable.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 24, 2017)

Finally am having Pietro move out... He'll be leaving in a few days.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Didn't throw up which was good I always eat too much :v smh


----------



## emmarielle (Jun 24, 2017)

It was actually yesterday, but I had my first day at my new job! And I think it's going pretty well!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jun 24, 2017)

i finally got around to cleaning some fish tank stuff and it doesn't look bad anymore!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 24, 2017)

bought a ton of books and comics, that made me happy.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 24, 2017)

I met an online buddy Trent irl for the first time!! He was wayyyy taller than expected and it was a great time c:


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2017)

Today I went to the farmers market with my girlfriend and got some yummy things, plus it was really nice out and overall just a good day to be wandering around with the person I love


----------



## racatl (Jun 24, 2017)

Today I went to Petco and bought my cat a cute little bow-tie collar.  He looks adorable


----------



## bioshock (Jun 25, 2017)

I got to see my grandma today! She broke her arm the other day from a nasty fall but she's back home from the hospital and I was able to help around her house today. We had dinner which went well.

I then went to get custard with a co-worker. I'm excited to work with her during my shift


----------



## Loriii (Jun 25, 2017)

I finally went to the salon to trim my hair that I've kinda been ignoring for weeks.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 25, 2017)

I woke up at a decent time.


----------



## ponyotheorange (Jun 25, 2017)

i didn't die. ^^


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 25, 2017)

I went to a flea market today and found a great deal! I got a D&D basic game, 4 supplement books and 3 boxes of Magic the Gathering cards for only $18! The basic game is worth about $50 by itself.


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 25, 2017)

Went on an awesome date with my bf of 6 years and am currently working on touching up the roots of my blue hair. So happy that I get to keep colored hair with my current job.  Also bought a sweet yoga mat.


----------



## satine (Jun 25, 2017)

My cat cuddled with me!!! He wrapped his arms around my arm and buried his head on it and it was the cutest thing in the world.


----------



## candxur (Jun 25, 2017)

I managed to find the energy to have a conversation for the first time in like over a week!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 25, 2017)

I was actually able to let go of my perfectionism and have fun making something for once!


----------



## easpa (Jun 25, 2017)

I cleaned my room of all of the school books that I don't need anymore now that my exams are over, and the relief is absolutely unreal.


----------



## tifachu (Jun 25, 2017)

I finished 1 drawing.  I also heard laptop is supposed to be coming in the next few days!! Too ready to say bye to the toaster I've been using xD


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 25, 2017)

I saw an owl in my yard.  I had thought the construction next door had driven them all off.  

Today's a great day!


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 25, 2017)

My dad got me plants for me and my boyfriends balcony ^^ they're so cute and I can't wait for them to grow big!


----------



## Loriii (Jun 25, 2017)

Today is a holiday.


----------



## Anjelica Kitchen (Jun 26, 2017)

I get to eat my favorite dumpling in the world - Siomai


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 26, 2017)

I GOT A SUMMER JOB KMJNHBGVYTFGVYHUBJNKL


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 26, 2017)

someone was being v rude bc I dropped something I was stocking everywhere

and someone who seen the person tell me to hurry and move, came up and asked me if I needed help

and they helped me pick up the onions that went everywhere 

its the little things that count

I'm also new and the old woman telling me to hurry wasn't helping me hurry. it made me shaky and nervous********************


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 26, 2017)

listened to some ed sheeran and hung out in my tree. so good day


----------



## Chicha (Jun 27, 2017)

Got tickets to an anime convention recently so I'm pretty excited for it. I'm looking forward to the streetpasses and seeing how creative people can get with their cosplays. There will be a few panels I'll be attending so it'll be fun.


----------



## Marmoset (Jun 27, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I was actually able to let go of my perfectionism and have fun making something for once!



Oh man, this is wonderful! I really hope I'll be able to do the same too soon. I haven't done any artwork in so long because I'm such a perfectionist. If it's not coming out perfectly I toss the project altogether.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 30, 2017)

I found a TOMY Pokemon hero Greninja action figure at a Best Buy today. It sells online for at least $30, but I got it for $12!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 30, 2017)

I got an apology from my mother for something that was said last night.


----------



## Thomas. (Jun 30, 2017)

I saw Shining Force again after idk 4-6 years. A thought popped up that I should return here because I wanted to be more out there and enjoy everything that I like more, because of this forum I now have the fitness app called MyFitnessPal.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Survived the train trip lol. And this lady being on the phones speaking Spanish 5ever right beside me, like, bruh cut the line.. lol and I'm not too bad although I could use a shower.


----------



## Peter (Jul 3, 2017)

Got my second year uni exam results back this morning - passed them all! Moving into my final year with some good results behind me thankfully


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

Found a good pair of jeans finally... I needed that! I swear real flares jeans are impossible to find somewhat cheap unless it's in the fashion season, otherwise it's just expensive brands smh


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2017)

I was informed today that I passed my Human Body Structure & Function module with 65% and, as a result, have finished my college course with all possible credits!


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 3, 2017)

When I woke up this morning me and my cat walked together side by side and got our breakfast first thing!
 I gave him his crunchie treats first!


----------



## Ezamoosh (Jul 3, 2017)

Someone gave me a free golden lootbox code for overwatch. I'm easily pleased hah


----------



## Chicha (Jul 3, 2017)

I got a pretty art print, manga, and stickers at the convention. Hoping to get a little more tomorrow. ;v;


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

Some members of the forums complimented me
I feel great


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Trimmed my ends today and hair doesn't look short, yet that is 

And hopefully I can maybe order from that hippie shop instead, they only had like Grateful Dead shirts with turts on them but yeah at least they can probs ship things here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Found a place to get that CoroCoro magazine, I hope. Do want that Ho-Oh serial code thing. Hope the shipping won't be too expensive.


----------



## daughterofdawn (Jul 6, 2017)

Hung out with my best friend all day


----------



## piske (Jul 6, 2017)

Had breakfast at my fave brunch place. Hadn't been there for a long time so it tasted really good :3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 7, 2017)

I made someone laugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2017)

My shirts shipped, woo hope they actually get here and not Australia lmao


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jul 7, 2017)

I got exam results back and they were pretty decent and a lot better than I thought aaaaahh *-*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 7, 2017)

I re-found my fidget cube! =D


----------



## Bcat (Jul 7, 2017)

Actually awake at a decent time


----------



## piske (Jul 7, 2017)

Met up with a friend I haven't seen in over a month. It was really nice to see her :>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 8, 2017)

Got to hand feed the puppies today, they're eating soft kibble now so we have to kind of hand feed one of them, the other two just go after the bowl and eat like champs!


----------



## piske (Jul 8, 2017)

I gave my dog a bath, so he isn't itchy and stinky anymore! ;_;


----------



## Bcat (Jul 8, 2017)

Went to my first convention, met one of my favorite celebrities, got several autographs photos and cool merch, ate a good lunch, and had an absolutely magical experience with some cosplayers. It was a good day for Bcat. a very good day.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jul 8, 2017)

I got hummus!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 9, 2017)

Bought my laptop! I even found a better model than what I had been thinking of getting for the same price so I had to snag it. Glad it has a Disc Drive as well! Can't wait for it to get here within the week, if it comes on my days off I am going to lose ALL productivity. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

^grats man now we can jav cards!

also seems USPS didn't mess up my shirt package so far, apparently it's in Copenhagen right now so let's hope I get them next week!


----------



## Dim (Jul 9, 2017)

Appearently I was named employee of the month for my store. Not sure what reward I get but ehhh it feels good to know my work is appreciated.


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 9, 2017)

lol moving in pecan and cheri


----------



## piske (Jul 9, 2017)

Aderyn said:


> lol moving in pecan and cheri



Congrats, I love Cheri :>


----------



## fruitbroker (Jul 9, 2017)

one of my mother's friends had a ukulele in her closet she never used, so she gave it to me!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2017)

Sent in the papers and filled out the online forms for disability money so hope they get back to me soon (tm)


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2017)

Got a promotion!!


----------



## Dim (Jul 11, 2017)

Finally got our ac unit fixed + got new cars. Hopefully other things won't go down on us lol


----------



## BeckyCollins (Jul 12, 2017)

Until nothing happened, but in the evening I'll go to the cinema with my friend, I think it will be nice


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 12, 2017)

Got Chief!


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 12, 2017)

I cleaned up my house and threw out junk I've had stored away for years! I love the feeling just after a big clean and the house is so much cleaner and organsied.


----------



## candxur (Jul 12, 2017)

nothing good really happened to me today but I found out my best friend finally got a job after applying to so many for so long and getting turned down!


----------



## tomnookismyboyfriend (Jul 12, 2017)

My kitten, Muffin, untied my shoes today while playing with the laces


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

Rather yesterday but I was out late so didn't have time to go on, but this dude dressed as Jack Sparrow were in the streets trying to get some dough  Kinda fun cause he had this sign that said "Help me get back to the Carribean" lol


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 13, 2017)

Got my stitches out today, so that was nice. I finally get to go back to the gym in thirty days.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

And just now got to know my package is finally somewhat in Sweden so just gotta wait 'til they roll the things up here aaah.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 13, 2017)

We got a good rainstorm today, we need the rain.


----------



## piske (Jul 14, 2017)

I really feel like I am getting to a good place where I am better at accepting and learning from things. I hope this continues... ! it only took me 3 decades of life to get here!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 15, 2017)

I found 5 working chargers we totally forgot about!


----------



## alwayscoffee (Jul 15, 2017)

We made a fire pit out in the backyard and cooked out cheeseburgers. It was a beautiful evening for it.


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2017)

i made a bunch of new friends today omg


----------



## Life Reaper Sammy (Jul 15, 2017)

Made a nice avatar and signature of my fav j-pop artist.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2017)

Puppy chomps! They're literally the best ever. The second I walk into my mom's room (which is the puppy room now) and just yell "Puppies!" they all wake up and attack and chew on everything they can get their little chompers on.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 16, 2017)

i JUST PLAYED A PICTIONARY GAME WITH MY GOOD FRIEND AND I WAS DRAWING CRAZY STUFF LOL. SORRY CAPS ON I WAS IN TROLL MODE


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

I caught my first Squirtle since the Water Festival event in Pokemon Go just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 16, 2017)

I did yoga and it felt amazing!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

I spent over 2 hours trying to catch an arowana in ACNL and I got to a point where I was convinced they didn't exist xD


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 16, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> I spent over 2 hours trying to catch an arowana in ACNL and I got to a point where I was convinced they didn't exist xD



Yep. I did that same thing. Those things just don't want to be caught apparently.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 16, 2017)

Buttlet32 said:


> Yep. I did that same thing. Those things just don't want to be caught apparently.



Oh god, at least I'm not alone in the matter haha, it was so tedious. I got a hideous amount of black bass'. I was starting to lose my patience lol.


----------



## applebean (Jul 16, 2017)

i woke up!


----------



## riummi (Jul 16, 2017)

I took a nap and went out with my friends for ice cream! At least my friends are more reliable than he is hah


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 16, 2017)

I went shopping with my sister today after a day in the city and a sleepover at my cousins, and it was so nice! I didn't run into anyone that I know from school, which is always a plus, and I got this cute bathing suit that was on sale. I'm really excited to wear it!


----------



## Loriii (Jul 16, 2017)

I just probably tasted the most amazing homemade brownies yet. Also, my gf is flooding (teasing) me with her photos trying to look cute and pretty on fb (well, she definitely is anyway).


----------



## macaire (Jul 17, 2017)

I got a bunch of flowers for my town :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

got summer robin from the fe heroes banner and a shiny eevee from a friend... i guess otherwise not much :|


----------



## hestu (Jul 18, 2017)

My switch is being sent back from being repaired AND I just found out that I got the scholarship I applied for!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2017)

ate some delicious cake and just found out the tron ride is coming to disney world WHICH I HAVE WANTED EVER SINCE WE GOT FOOTAGE OF IT FROM SHANGHAI

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM SO HAPPY


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 19, 2017)

I got the Nintendo Switch! I called GameStop and they had one console left that wasn't one of those insanely priced bundles. It was also they grey one I wanted and not the neon colors. Super lucky.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 20, 2017)

Well my power went out for hours which was bad but it caused me to hang out with an old friend which was very nice


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 20, 2017)

I got some good pictures of my bearded dragon, I tried some really good vegan fish things, and I used a really refreshing facial mask ^.^


----------



## Squidward (Jul 20, 2017)

I had a nice chat with a guy in RuneScape!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2017)

Managed to get some more Alola dex Pok?mon.. I swear why do GTS even exist smh


----------



## piske (Jul 20, 2017)

I heard from a lot of friends today <3, I get to hang out with my sister later and my Mom made me my own big batch of pasta salad that I can't wait to eat! :>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2017)

I got a Yoshi theme for my 3ds and it's absolutely adorable! ^o^


Spoiler: click clicky


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 20, 2017)

Today was actually one of the greatest days I had in a while. Here are some of the good things that happened to me today:

- I finished my six hours for driving!!!! I'm really excited! 
- Comic Con was today and I got so much information about the shows I've been watching (Voltron, Miraculous Ladybug, Teen Wolf, etc.)
- My dad gave me a typewriter for my birthday, and I just have to fix it up a bit before using it. I've been wanting one since forever so it was a nice thing to get!
- I just planned a beach outing with my fam for this weekend, and I haven't been to one since last summer. Can't wait!
- My friends hmu for to hang out this summer, and I haven't seen most of them since school ended

Overall, today was a 10/10!


----------



## lumenue (Jul 21, 2017)

I snagged some pretty cute clothes that were on sale!  It always makes my day when I find deals, especially for shoes and underwear.


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 21, 2017)

My mom brought home some garlic bread! I love that stuff OuO


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got a Yoshi theme for my 3ds and it's absolutely adorable! ^o^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click clicky
> ...



I need it

*.*

Also my CoroCoro is at the post office so hope I can get that in a few!


----------



## hestu (Jul 21, 2017)

My switch is back from being repaired!!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 22, 2017)

Someone left me a really nice comment on another site today and it really made my day.


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 22, 2017)

-


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jul 22, 2017)

Have been enjoying music with my bf.


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

my mom got me a burgwr tlday


----------



## soki (Jul 22, 2017)

Discovering good music that hits my soul real good. : )
been browsing on soundcloud for a while and found some good tunes while trying to draw.


----------



## boring (Jul 22, 2017)

Yesterday was my last day of classes, so that was nice but today? just had bad luck really.

I burnt my popcorn, bit my tongue so hard it began to bleed, hit my head, choked on some rice krispies and forgot to plot reset so got chief in the middle of my orchid >.>

I guess something good could be.... I got some gold roses from a friend (as a gift, i love her)


----------



## Squidward (Jul 22, 2017)

I went outside and there was an amazing event, I had so much fun!


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 22, 2017)

theres this dog sanctuary type park near our apartment and it has tons of hills and trails to walk around and it has a great view of the mountains. i walked my dog on one of the short trails this morning


----------



## twins (Jul 22, 2017)

I deliver food part time as like a side-hustle to make extra cash, and usually I get no tips. (Maybe 1!). & I got like 4 tips! It was so cool!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 23, 2017)

Spoiler: AHHH











Been playing this game and got third place. I was a tiny worm then I killed like the dude who was number 4 and I ate all his stuff then killed like four other big dude until I got to third. But after holding it for a while I got killed by a tiny worm who zoomed in front of me. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2017)

Managed to get a nice chunk of Alola dex Pok?mon... Including fishing up a Barboach pretty fast.

Some evolutions left though.. :/


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 23, 2017)

I got some energy to clean my room


----------



## Ratiasu (Jul 28, 2017)

Jake suggested that I'd post here! 

Okay so on a lighter note I'm moving out of my parents house in two weeks!! My room at home is currently filled with boxes with all of my stuff in them! The place I'm moving to is an apartment, but it's set up like a "luxury" dorm. I share it with three other girls and we each have our own bedrooms and bathrooms. We share a living room and a kitchen. I'm just extremely nervous because our roommates were assigned today and I contacted all of them though email and none of them have gotten back to me! Like.. was I being too forward? lol? Should I even try to be friends with them? Like I literally only chose this apartment because it was dirt cheap. Luckily, it's super close to my university. Like idk if I should have the "i don't care about you" type of mindset when it comes to roommates or if I should welcome them with open arms. I guess my biggest worry is if the three of them are already friends and know each other well. Like.. isn't that scary?? 
I would love it if yall would share your moving experiences, tips, links for good mattress toppers, etc!! I also just went shopping at IKEA for the first time and it was absolutely wonderful!!


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 28, 2017)

Hung with boyfriend and friends, good food, adopted Agnes. <3


----------



## Aquari (Jul 30, 2017)

I've finally gotten rid of those gnats, now I'm finally able to focus on propagating my ficus and rehabilitating a struggling pothos. I'm also starting to buy "gnat resistant" coconut coir soil mix, I haven't seen any gnats pop out of it in the few weeks I've had it so thats a big plus.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

i'm going to be getting art of just about all of my ocs ♡


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

had a really good burger today, so that was nice


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 11, 2017)

I found a real Umbreon Pokedoll at a thrift store, I only paid 10? for it! Now my Espeon has a buddy!!


----------



## tifachu (Aug 11, 2017)

I got to eat tomato basil bisque today


----------



## dogku (Aug 11, 2017)

had a chicken sandwich!


----------



## carp (Aug 11, 2017)

a beefy man called me "mate" and i was amused i love britain


----------



## Bcat (Aug 12, 2017)

made 2 batches of delicious homemade salted caramel sauce! Gonna use it to make salted caramel lattes. mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 13, 2017)

Got a fanstastic deal on a Gameboy Advance SP and had a really good reuben sandwich today


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 13, 2017)

I talked things out with the guy I liked and he reassured me of a lot of stuff and I ended up crying during our vid call bc I was super happy with him


----------



## kelpy (Aug 13, 2017)

found a new song i love ♪
watched gone girl- which was really rad and the vibes were pretty cool
also been hanging out in the TBT discord and everyones pretty fun


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 13, 2017)

I woke up to find 2 whipped cakes from my favorite sweets shop. Ex left them in my fridge.
Chocolate & strawberry, and vanilla whip & strawberry.
They were damn soothing.


----------



## piske (Aug 13, 2017)

My fave barista made my drink perfectly this morning. He always does! Starbucks is a rare treat for me now, so it made me super happy c:


----------



## Bcat (Aug 13, 2017)

salted caramel. That's what happened


----------



## riummi (Aug 13, 2017)

I had a pretty good second date so I guess that :'))


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2017)

Didn't sleep too bad apparently.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 14, 2017)

I went out with the guy I liked and it was nice. <3


----------



## riummi (Aug 14, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> I went out with the guy I liked and it was nice. <3



HOW ARE WE THE SAME AGAIN :000


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 14, 2017)

My dinner was delicious


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 14, 2017)

riummi said:


> HOW ARE WE THE SAME AGAIN :000



IDK?? but wow I find comfort in the fact that I'm not the only one who feels this way about romance stuff pfft


----------



## Zane (Aug 15, 2017)

I FINISHED MY NEW REF i'm so happy god that took forever +.*.｡(❁?◡`❁)｡.｡:+*

now watch me be too lazy to actually use it


----------



## dogku (Aug 15, 2017)

got a stuffed luna for my birthday <3


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 16, 2017)

His voice is so soft and gentle against his nature. It's almost cunning.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

Doctor went well I hope, and got to talk with social insurance lady so that's god so far.

Talked to my bf and going to the asperger group tomorrow so that'd be cool.


----------



## Squidward (Aug 16, 2017)

My oatmeal turned out great. I know it's kinda hard to mess up but still! It was so good!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

^i did that once, poured curry instead of cinnamon on it

tasted aweful


----------



## Soigne (Aug 16, 2017)

I got to come home from work for about two hours before having to head back later this afternoon.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 17, 2017)

Exclusively dating.





I like how that sounds. We'll take things slowly.


----------



## Squidward (Aug 20, 2017)

I finally accepted something that bothered me about myself and fully embraced it! I feel so relieved, I wish I could've done this sooner!!


----------



## easpa (Aug 21, 2017)

I've been accepted into my first choice college!! Really didn't think I would be since my exam results were a lot lower than expected but the course offers were made this morning and I'm definitely starting there next month. Delighted!


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 21, 2017)

we held hands for the first time omg im crying so much, it makes me feel so reassured and protected and comfortable and happy


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

I lost 2 Grams of weight . 
LMAOOOO


----------



## riummi (Aug 22, 2017)

got to hang out w/ him and just chill together :'))


----------



## carp (Aug 22, 2017)

i'm 8.3 stone which is cool


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2017)

Didn't have to buy new eyeglasses! Was at my optician today so that was good man I don't wanna waste like $200+ on something that should be way cheaper or free


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 22, 2017)

I ate some freaking cake


----------



## uyumin (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm getting a service dog


----------



## anxiousvivi (Aug 23, 2017)

Found out I'm getting a new laptop this Thursday


----------



## carp (Aug 23, 2017)

woke up later than usual which is a nice surprise


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2017)

Managed to translate my recipe somewhat woop just gonna clean up and then do it wish me luck hhhh


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2017)

Ya girl got a boyfriend (even though it was likely that before but I clarified it with him:')))
And I got to walk early in the morning and enjoy the cool air


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2017)

MANAGED TO DO MY COOKING EVENT ENTRY YES

Had to use a different recipe for the base and I'm not in the mood to translate that now so I'll just enter


----------



## tifachu (Aug 24, 2017)

i finished like 3 rooms on animal crossing today ; ;;
and i found out i may be getting a wacom cintiq soon??


----------



## Psydye (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, I got a $20 Steam gift card and 4tb hard drive for my birthday today...thanks to my sister and her boyfriend! I'm quite happy w/ it!


----------



## Squidward (Aug 25, 2017)

My hair looks really nice today


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 25, 2017)

IT'S GETTING CHILLIER GUYS :,DDD (11 degrees C where I am atm, it's such a nice change after like a week of humidity and stickiness rip)


----------



## Farobi (Aug 26, 2017)

ate some dope pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2017)

got a few more likes on stuff man didn't expect my entries to be that cool man : D

still no idea about the mirror #2 but ehh lol xD


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 26, 2017)

Nothing good happened in particular, but it's my partner and I's one year anniversary today, and we met here on TBT, everything is just so surreal (in the best way) right now. I'm so happy.


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 26, 2017)

the weather is nice and cool again today, might go for a walk in the woods :,D (hopefully there are less bugs there this time welp)


----------



## Squidward (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm slowly learning how to play that Rachmaninoff I started learning recently and yeah well that's pretty much it


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2017)

Got some really tasty Chinese takeout


----------



## tifachu (Aug 26, 2017)

got to eat tomato pesto panini AND tomato basil soup AND finally upgraded my phone to a pink one ; v ; AND  got an awesome deal on some steve madden brogues! AND im almost done packing to move back in to school tomorrow, plus im super excited to get my new tablet in a couple days so i can draw again hhhnnn


----------



## piske (Aug 26, 2017)

Once again #blessed by one of the BEST people in the entire universe... I don't deserve the kindness and generosity... ; v ;


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2017)

bought 4 pairs of shoes, silky pink shorts, a qt collared top (it's blue and the collars have frills and it has daisies), and also this lacy bralette with a pastel rose n i luv it


----------



## uyumin (Aug 26, 2017)

I got a new sweater


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 15, 2017)

this happened to me a few days ago-- but I survived a hurricane.

today my street got back electricity


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 17, 2017)

Matthew (One of my cockatiels) didn't bite me when I gave him cheerios.


----------



## Zane (Sep 23, 2017)

Mia (◕▿◕✿)


----------



## Bcat (Sep 23, 2017)

Met and talked to the sweetest little boy while waiting in line at the store today. Made my day


----------



## Aderyn (Sep 23, 2017)

got poppy in my town, lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2017)

I got a copy of Sgt. Pepper and Abbey Road on vinyl for $10 at the local record store!! They're pretty old, but I don't think they're originals... ah who cares. $10 is a steal for Beatles records!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got a copy of Sgt. Pepper and Abbey Road on vinyl for $10 at the local record store!! They're pretty old, but I don't think they're originals... ah who cares. $10 is a steal for Beatles records!



heck yes, tbh my fave records by them!

also yeah saw this real cool old documentary at the weirdo cinema today.. awesome!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> heck yes, tbh my fave records by them!
> 
> also yeah saw this real cool old documentary at the weirdo cinema today.. awesome!



A lot of their albums are pretty good but yes, especially SPLHCB.



xSuperMario64x said:


> I also listened to my favorite Beatles album today, SPLHCB. It was released in the US 50 years ago yesterday, and after hearing it in my favorite record store yesterday, I figured I'd hear it again today. I tell ya, every time I listen to it I think, "man, this album is just so great! I could listen to it every day!" ^^



I need to listen to this album again, it's just so great. Makes me wish I had my record player here at my dorm...


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2017)

My new guinea pig screamed when I was about to give food.. a baby piggy sounds so much different
from "older" ones.. jesus christ, I was melting of cuteness q.q


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2017)

got some dank sushi, got a nice map on new leaf and somewhat arranged stuff with social insurance lady so yeah!

also my waddle dee and susie plooshees should come now


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 27, 2017)

I told my mum about the guy I'm dating and she was mad at first (since it was my first time ever telling her abt my love life) but I explained to her more abt our relationship and how I know my priorities etc. and she actually opened up to the idea!! Then she started asking more abt the guy and gave me advice and told me not to do anything reckless and though she restricted me from doing some things with him (like go out with him to far places or during nighttime), I'm super happy she's okay with me dating him, it makes me feel less guilty and more responsible. ;;; v;;


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2017)

Woke up early and exercised before breakfast! I still can't do as much as I could had I eaten, but it's a start


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 27, 2017)

Someone vmed me saying that my link for "give the above user something" ( a link for a "learn japanease hiragana" thing
 ) Was actually helpful!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2017)

played some new leaf with capeet and talked to a cool gurl on discord : D


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2017)

reorganized and redecorated my studio today and it looks AMAZING


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 29, 2017)

Luffy just blessed the crap out of me with this eggerooni. check out this dope as lineup


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 29, 2017)

I learned my internet will only be shut down for one day while moving! (Yessss now I can just go on tbt and ignore all my dutys )


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Luffy just blessed the crap out of me with this eggerooni. check out this dope as lineup



lol you been reading on the road?

also ya found some frozen berries bag hope my bump will go down


----------



## squidpops (Sep 29, 2017)

My day is only just starting but earlier I got a bunch of perfect fruit for free from someone so that was nice


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 29, 2017)

it was so nice and windy and warm today + on the way home there was a brief sunshower! I also got to say hi to an old friend :>


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 29, 2017)

I made a new thread. Come check it out! ;3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

I got home from school after a treachrous day of lectures and correcting homework


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2017)

went for a nice walk and played a bunch of silver (im addicted 2 grinding) idk why im up or on here


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

I came home to see my little dog and sisters


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2017)

peaches is moving soon dumb horse.

also my head bump feels better jfc


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2017)

I had good food T.T and my present was one of the only ones my niece really reacted to haha >:D


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

It was my young cousin's birthday and we called to congratulate him as a family  
Also watched some of the Invictus Games, which were held in Toronto this year!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

We blasted the TV watching Bryan Adams sing - he's still a super performer!


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

I found a coupon for a free sandwich at a local sub shop while walking home from school


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 6, 2017)

I didn't had biscuits to breakfast. 
So my boyfriend brought home a 1,30m baguette.. french people


----------



## Zane (Oct 6, 2017)

nothing i just got up like an hour ago but wow I'm in a good mood !!!! wish I had something cool to do today i need to use this energy somehow


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 6, 2017)

guESS WHO ACED ALL THEIR TESTS :,DDD

also! I have a four day weekend huehue time to eat a heck ton of apple pie


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)

not my dad calling that's for sure.

technically last night but yeah got a red king crab finally lol


----------



## Arjh (Oct 6, 2017)

The kindness of people here on tbt when I asked for help!


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 6, 2017)

Back in 2011 I participated in a study for like, suicide prevention for the Army, and the research group just contacted me to fill out a survey for their followup study, and they're sending me 50 dollars for filling out the survey, which is awesome because I just took a trip and I'm suuuuper broke and I was kind of freaking out about my car insurance bill


----------



## Maycee (Oct 6, 2017)

Got a 92% on an exam. considering the subject (science), that is a huge accomplishment for me. ^^


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 6, 2017)

I got to come home for the Thanksgiving break


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 7, 2017)

My mom brought home lemon pound cake which is my favorite ;U;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

My family got an iPad for my baby brother (though that doesn't really relate to me and we're having complications with it....) and I had some KFC :^)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

I finally got my Splatoon road designs today, and this has been the first time in WEEKS I've actually spend 3 hours in a row without a break fixing my town with those paths.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 7, 2017)

had pizza and coffee and made some cookie dough from a new recipe to bake tomorrow!


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 7, 2017)

I had ice cream and went around halloween stores! It was fun.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 8, 2017)

Visited with my cousins for the day - super tired but I'm always glad to see them


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 8, 2017)

My brother went to the store with me to get soda and he found me a mint-chocolate oreo candy bar, it looks super good


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

My sister got that awesome kids watch with lots of games and stuff on it for like $70 plus warranty and tax $80 (for her birthday)... I got a $15 iTunes card from my money, which we had $59 funds to use, so me and my sis spent them on in-game things which left us with $30 funds. Lots of money spent today but it was great!


----------



## Zane (Oct 9, 2017)

actually had something for breakfast and got a notification that my scarf is shipped


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Spoke to my friend on the phone.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

I got 200 posts from a slandered ban thread lololol


----------



## squidpops (Oct 11, 2017)

I got second place in a giveaway from tumblr!  just waiting for my prize to be shipped now~


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Ordered some really good deep dish pizza that just tasted really good


----------



## mitfy (Oct 12, 2017)

my friend and i finally posted a chap of our fic after a million years lmao. it feels good to update esp when ive been so low on motivation lately
now we just gotta keep writin ((


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

I finally got three hours of nap time without anyone bothering me...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

*I GOT DOUGHNUTS!*


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2017)

my shirt is 'out for delivery' time to see if it actually comes today or like 3 days from now when they feel like delivering it


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 16, 2017)

Got some nice shirts that I'm pretty happy about


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2017)

lucky work shinies.. got the Corsola and it has Regenerator AND it doesn't need any of my precious bottlecaps *_*


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 4, 2017)

Uh... I guess something good that happened to me today is that I don't have to continue playing the TBT mafia game that I was playing. Also... The fact that I learned new things while playing so that I can try to get better and be more useful to my teammates in future mafia games. I feel really relieved that I can relax and just watch the game instead of continuing to play it. I know I am not ready to play another game at the moment, but maybe when I can learn to control my feelings then I'll play another game again. It really was a fun game despite the stuff I went through while playing. I think some day if I keep continuing to play mafia then I'll probably be a very good mafia game player and be more resourceful to my future teammates. Even though the game pained me really bad... I got something very good out of it and that would be more knowledge of how to play the game.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2017)

I just got these wonderful Christmas cards from my grandpa! Eeep, they're so pretty...I can't wait for the holidays to come!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 8, 2017)

I got hired at a movie theater about a month ago and it just hit me that I really dig my job. I'm milking the perks too and going to see Thor for a second time tonight.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

HappyTails just gifted me the Lobo collectible. TYSM HAPPYTAILS!!!


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 8, 2017)

Downloaded a kickarse song from Sonic Generations.











everybody super sonic racin', hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm hm?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 8, 2017)

i passed gracie's fashion check for the first time!

but not the last...


----------



## Espurr (Nov 8, 2017)

I gots me some Sanrio cards.


----------



## Hyoon (Nov 8, 2017)

Person I wanted to avoid didn't show up to where I was today and I never breathed a bigger sigh of relief lmao


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 9, 2017)

Actually found a pretty nice band today and will continue to proceed to listen to it and nothing but it for ages until I inevitably get sick of it


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2017)

i've heard "let's hear it for the boy" on the radio twice today


----------



## Javocado (Nov 9, 2017)

woke up to some jack in the box iced coffee in my fridge so it's a great day already


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2017)

Finally got 20 people on miitomo yay random adds xD

Also found out amiami had somehow the WA cards for New Leaf in stock so ordered like 5 packs because yes I really want em -w-


----------



## moonford (Nov 12, 2017)

I found a packet of spicy stir-fry noodles which I didn't know I had.


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2017)

HEY I just realized I woke up without a sore neck for the first time in quite awhile


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 16, 2017)

didnt eat for the whole day until now (its 7:47) feels good man


----------



## namiieco (Nov 16, 2017)

i talked to my favourite teacher today and he was funny


----------



## tae (Nov 16, 2017)

i got a latte.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 16, 2017)

I started writing again for the first time in a long time today! got down a little over 1000 words for an old story of mine, which is a lot for me :,)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

I woke up before my alarm went off, I hate the sound of it. Don’t want to change it to another sound since I’ll hate that new sound then.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 17, 2017)

I finally got an A on a Really Important Science Assesment


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Got to the store to pick up Pokemon Moon and the line wasn’t long. Dropped my wallet when I got out of the car upon getting home, but someone was honest enough to turn it in to the guards at our place and did not steal anything.


----------



## Zane (Nov 17, 2017)

the seller included a little bag of candy in my parcel and i'm still happy about it. it was those ones that are shaped like pop bottles ugh so good, totally forgot they existed too


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2017)

i have too much bicep for this shirt LOL 
which is sort of not a good thing because the fit on the arm is a bit weird now but it's still a cool feeling cuz I've been lifting >B)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

A radio station was playing _Open Arms_ by Journey! I was screaming "OH MY GOD!" when it started playing. I always freak out whenever I hear some Journey songs playing on the radio lol.


----------



## Zane (Nov 22, 2017)

I adopted Sylvana from somebody and a pink lily was gifted to me (?•̥̥̥д•̥̥̥`̀ू๑)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 22, 2017)

My dad refused to do his surgery, and is instead trying to fix the pipe that's already in his arm.

Also, I drew something I'm quite proud of.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 22, 2017)

Today was pretty subpar but I did get to talk to my friend who has been distant as she's dealing with a lot. We're thinking of each other often, I assured her she always has my support and love.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)

Made some really good apple pie


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2017)

I guess my cards are in Sweden, god knows when I will have them in my hand though.


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 7, 2017)

Something good that happened to me today was me being able to get Ephraim in the new banner of Fire Emblem Heroes. He was the number one unit that I wanted in the game. I almost lost all hope when I used my orbs for the banner. Spent 200 orbs to get him. Praying to the RNG Gods has helped me. Thank goodness.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

i finished a good bit of work today and feel productive! i wanna get more done tomorrow and hope i do even more than today


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2017)

My 2nd batch of WA cards are finally here so hopefully picking them up soon!


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

c: Since my husband is in the military we were donated a free real Christmas tree c: I’m excited since it’s the first time I’ve ever had a real tree before (my family loved to recycle/reuse Christmas decorations, though we kept our lights on all year XD) and this is my husband’s first “legit” Christmas (his family didn’t really see the need to celebrate it.). Plus our son is excited to decorate the tree c: Just hoping our cat doesn’t destroy anything >.< (it’s her first Christmas with a tree as well)


----------



## namiieco (Dec 9, 2017)

i went out with my friend, it was cold, but i think i made her happy


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 9, 2017)

Listened to Rak-Su


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 11, 2017)

nothing.

if i had to say anything, i finally bought stamps to send these stupid xmas cards....


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 11, 2017)

I am on vacation. So I am sitting in my room, making no noise, pretending that I don't exist. Haha. I am sitting at home all day just watching tv shows, listening to music, playing Animal Crossing New Leaf and Pocket Camp. Hopefully some Fantasy Life on my 3DS as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

Found a new book eventually to read. I go nuts if I don't have stuff to read, maaan.

Also idk if it's "good" that I splurged on the amiibo cards (sanrio ones) but eh bought those, or rather won them off an auction so might take a while til they get here.


----------



## namiieco (Dec 11, 2017)

someone asked me if i wanted to play football with them because all my other friends were playing with them
that was kind of them.


----------



## hestu (Dec 11, 2017)

finished my final project and postcards for my watercolor class! now all i have left for this semester is one exam, looking forward to break!


----------



## mintmaple (Dec 11, 2017)

I helped five people (four on here and one person on instagram) get a villager they wanted through my amiibo cards. I hadn't played with other people on New Leaf for a while and it was nice helping out! (I would like to do it again soon! )


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 11, 2017)

I got to sled down a really tall snowy hill, with a bunch of sheep chasing after me, because they thought I had food.
It was like one of the chase levels in Crash Bandicoot!


----------



## Soigne (Dec 14, 2017)

final grades are beginning to look as good as/better than i hoped & i received some good news from another university about transfer credits


----------



## hestu (Dec 20, 2017)

i'm going to be getting a barely used, pretty much new laptop that works perfectly for free!! v excited!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

got my sanrio cards, moved in two of them.. talked to a friend and played some mario kart 7... pretty good bc i've ben mostly dead today


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

today's been an awesome day!

i went to the charity today and got great stuff, and they even gave me a $50 iTunes card-- which i'm sure they don't usually do.

and i won the black feather just now! someone said it's worth a lot huehuehuehue

(i don't sell my valuable collectibles though, no profiting here )


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> today's been an awesome day!
> 
> i went to the charity today and got great stuff, and they even gave me a $50 iTunes card-- which i'm sure they don't usually do.
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you had a great day today! You definitely deserved it


What's something good that's happened to me today? Hmm... well I'm drawing a picture of chain chomps on my 3DS and it's looks pretty lit so far


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 20, 2017)

Found out one of my “adult” friends plays ACNL  And she wants me to help her out after the holidays with her town XD Never thought she’d actually play. c: I always felt like I was the odd one out since I’m the youngest of our “girl group” and the one who plays video games more.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2017)

I scored a 90% on my History final. I thought it was going to be hard, but the questions were pretty easy.

Also, today is the _last_ school day for this year!


----------



## aericell (Dec 21, 2017)

I passed my math class with an A T^T it feels good to finally see that letter grade next to one of my major-specific classes. My faith in my future has been restored.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2017)

I got much needed junk food today.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2017)

Marty didn't crash in a bad spot, I s2g if he'd done that I'd flipped bc I'm too lazy to plot reset with a second character


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 28, 2017)

My Journey CD album, _Infinity,_ arrived today!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

Did a secondhand store tour in town with my cousin and also got to talk to a good bromigo


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2017)

i went out with my friends today


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 28, 2017)

I woke up healthy

Baked beans

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> My Journey CD album, _Infinity,_ arrived today!



SICK


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

Got some sleep and I thiiink my back is slightly starting to return to normal


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 30, 2017)

I have a box of banana nut cereal niw


----------



## moonford (Dec 31, 2017)

Im doing some wonder trade trading on Ultra Moon.

In the space of 5 minutes I got two shiny pokemon.

A level 100 Scyther and a 5IV, Timid, Shiny, Sniper Kingdra. wow

- - - Post Merge - - -

the kingdra has pokerus too.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 1, 2018)

Woke up healthy with the love of my life next to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

spent some time with two of cousins, nice and doing a thing on thursday flippin' finally i hope *crosses fingers*


----------



## Squidward (Jan 2, 2018)

I finally heard from my friend and we're going to see a movie tomorrow!


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2018)

the shiny Bunnelby was in the second egg of the last batch I had in my party when I took a break from hatching a few days ago

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and it got its Hidden Ability!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

Man, all these songs are making me quite energetic! I was dancing madly to _Rock This Town_ by Stray Cats not too long ago. I also listened to some Elton John, and Journey! _Girl Can't Help It_ was playing on the radio station a few minutes ago, and I squealed with delight when I heard it. Oldies music totally rocks!


----------



## hestu (Jan 2, 2018)

I walked around town today with my gf and got some yogurt pretzels and a Revali amiibo, then I played splatoon 2 for a couple hours while we watched Die Hard!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 3, 2018)

I managed to get through today without complaining too much about my leg being a nuisance 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Oldies music totally rocks!


Ya darn right it does


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 3, 2018)

Had pizza
Cuddling with boyfriend
It's warm in the apartment for once


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

old hippie and political leftist music sure do 

anyways, cold seems less worse then i thought *knocks on wood*


----------



## Chele (Jan 3, 2018)

I got in a heated argument with one of my family members, and it turns out that the family member that I loved didn’t love me; yet the members that I didn’t love actually loved me. 
Right now I’m spending time with the family members that loved me; in which I now love them
I’m spending time with them tonight, right now. They’re going back tomorrow and I’ll miss them a lot... they made me feel so better after I started getting emotional.
Other than that, it’s very hot here, but it’s a good thing since I can sleep under the air conditioner


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2018)

The radio station is currently playing _Open Arms_ by Journey!


----------



## Pookah-chu (Jan 4, 2018)

My significant other found a hidden Mtn Dew Livewire at the back of the fridge (love it!).


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2018)

I have no homework that's due tomorrow. I also had a good school day today, but there were some things that happened that I'm a little upset about.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 5, 2018)

You make me better <3
Spending the day with you will always be the best that the day could offer me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2018)

feeling better today.. i swear cold always knock me out usually but i can be up and unless it get worse later i'll be going away for a bit.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 16, 2018)

i just won my first art raffle TT_____TT


it's a truly beautiful adopt that i was considering saving up to buy but the creator used it as a raffle prize instead of selling ; w ;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

not too much trouble getting up 8 am but sure them zombie hours :^)


----------



## Elov (Jan 17, 2018)

I renewed my runescape membership :') 

I also came to realization that I can technically call my boyfriend my fiance now, which is super weird, but also makes me incredibly happy at the same time. c:


----------



## Wholockian (Jan 17, 2018)

I got an unconditional offer from one of the universities I applied for ;u;


----------



## Thereappos (Jan 17, 2018)

Wholockian said:


> I got an unconditional offer from one of the universities I applied for ;u;



congrats!
for me, unfortunately, the best thing that happened is that i could eat something (generally i eat very little).


----------



## Bcat (Jan 17, 2018)

corn chex exist mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Balverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I got paid? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2018)

had a great first day at my internship place. even though they are morning zombie hours it worked out fine, especially since cleaning the store and running around hanging stuff everywhere is good exercise


----------



## hestu (Jan 18, 2018)

finally got to pick up my new glasses!!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 18, 2018)

got some fly ass sneakers on the way


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

I woke up this morning headache-free, awake (not tired like usual), nausea-free, and without pain in my knee. Yesterday was jusy not my day... im hoping today will be much better.

I just have to try to stay awake all day ^^


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

Got some work done,
laptop is up and running again, didn't have to buy parts thank goodness,
got to go out with my love (any day is good with you mushy mushy lol),
ate a burger!,
and woke up healthy.


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 20, 2018)

i had a good sleep last night and feel well-rested! which is rare for me aha ;;


----------



## Jella (Jan 20, 2018)

I joined this forum today so that is a good start of the day!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2018)

found this really nice jacket/coat at work today so snagged it up aha  no staff discount yet since i've only been there like 3 days but eh it was cheap and i wanted a longer jacket.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 22, 2018)

i got paid.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

Ended up getting a great grade on a Very Important Test, so that's definitely one less thing to worry about


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 23, 2018)

I found a nice bag of onion rings at the nearby grocery store.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 23, 2018)

Finally got some sleep.
Snacked on peanut butter & chocolate cookies.
His mum is cleaning up after herself for once, and hopefully sees that she can't take others for granted.


----------



## Marte (Jan 23, 2018)

I didn't fail my home exam which I have been so nervous for


----------



## 8bit (Jan 23, 2018)

I woke up, that's always good.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 24, 2018)

my pizza is on its way.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

Even though I may have caught a cold, I may have caught it in time for my body not to totally succumb to it and taking meds and sleeping early. So at the most, just kinda light headed and loopy. I'm glad it's not worse.

Also about to get some chili yumm


----------



## easpa (Jan 24, 2018)

My exam results were posted today and I got first-class honours in semester one! I wasn't a particularly good student in secondary school so it's sooooo bloody nice to be doing well at something academic for once.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 24, 2018)

I snuck some mini chocolate cupcakes when I wasn't supposed to because I'm a childish badass lol help me


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 25, 2018)

I made this just because of boredom... (What a waste of ink, that could’ve been used for Turf War)...


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2018)

Getting better from my flu/cold. Can't even tell what it could potentially have been, suppressing it so early. Another day or so should do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenv019 said:


> I made this just because of boredom... (What a waste of ink, that could’ve been used for Turf War)...



Amazing job!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

great day at work, also got the wa amiibo cards, or well gonna pick em up after i had lunch but they were on time for once :^) and yeah i don't think it was ems bc no fees and weird updates ah well they are waiting in the store to be picked up so all gud.


----------



## Cheshire (Jan 26, 2018)

Today during my lunch break, I went to an electronics store to get the boxed Pok?mon Crystal re-release. Immediately after I paid (with my card), I noticed that the price on my receipt was more than double (!!) than what the price tag said - apparently there was an error in the cash system or the cashier accidentally entered the wrong price - and neither me nor the cashier noticed during checkout.

So I turned right around and showed the receipt and the game to the cashier and he apologized over and over again while trying to reverse the transaction - but he was new to the store and despite trying for half of my break, he failed to cancel the charge to my card. In the end, he gave up and handed me the overcharged money in cash; in addition to a little Pok?mon plushie for the inconvenience  It made me happy that he was so super nice about this.


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2018)

I SLEPT RLY GOOD!!!! even though I woke up a couple times. dam this feels great


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2018)

-Got to sleep with bf for the first time in almost a week
-Not as achy and dizzy as yesterday, thank goodness
-Got to help more people today
-Got to eat food* today
-His mum isn't tormenting us til tonight


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2018)

went for a walk a few hours ago and for the first time in quite some days there was no thick cloud-cover and the moon was out, it's not full anymore but it was still super bright. going along the shore the lake looked almost entirely white, everything else was dark and no one else was around anywhere. the wind was pushing hard against my back and it felt like walking in a dream for awhile, it was pretty cool


----------



## hestu (Feb 3, 2018)

finally got a good night's sleep, didn't wake up in the night at all! also i finished the mountain of homework i had to do (except for practicing annealing in my metals class) so i'm p pumped!!!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 3, 2018)

There has been so much free food in the staffroom today and I pretty much got a free lunch


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you, karma, for doing your job in such a timely manner. 
Also, thank you for letting me watch! I feel much better now


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2018)

annoying co-worker wasn't annoying so that's good.

also found a few things i might buy there but gonna wait til wednesday for staff discount :3


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Feb 5, 2018)

Woke up, then went back to sleep.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 5, 2018)

Just woke up next to you, cuddly butt.


----------



## carp (Feb 5, 2018)

quit ma job


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 5, 2018)

Mondays have become less frustrating now that there are only two classes on Mondays for the entire period.


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 6, 2018)

life is Tuff TM but i had some good chicken today


----------



## pique (Feb 7, 2018)

Woke up this morning and my cat was sleeping half on my pillow and mostly on my head. It was really cute but I'm allergic to cats. (don't ask me "why do you have cats then?". . . I decided costantly sneezing and having allergies was better than living without cats)


----------



## allainah (Feb 7, 2018)

My campus is closed today due to snow + ice.
I had a quiz, and then a big test (in german which is my hardest class) today. so now i have more time to study :~)
thank you mother nature


----------



## Bcat (Feb 7, 2018)

i ate some gooooooooooooooooooooooooodddddddd chinese food!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 9, 2018)

I remembered how happiness fills my heart.


----------



## Cheshire (Feb 12, 2018)

I, er, was called by a headhunter. I didn't know that's *actually* a thing. As a consequence, I was in full-on derp-mode for the entirety of the call, haha. But it was fun regardless and made me appreciate my current job more.


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 14, 2018)

ended up actually getting a great grade on a french exam I thought I was going to fail, so that's really great


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 15, 2018)

My cat came to the rescue right the moment I started to get tearful - she ran to me and lay down next to me on the bed. She's been so cuddly today!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2018)

not reading that lani passed away for sure x.x

but ehh.. been listening to some dank music so that good i guess.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 15, 2018)

Woke up healthy. Things can always be worse.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemonsky said:


> My cat came to the rescue right the moment I started to get tearful - she ran to me and lay down next to me on the bed. She's been so cuddly today!



Love when they do that, they're life savers <3


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm moisturized so I feel like a God


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 17, 2018)

Woke up healthy
Spent a little more time with you before you left for work
You inherited your mums car, so you're safer
He got me burger and fries yum


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2018)

got an armor i really wanted in a game so that's good :3


----------



## Zane (Feb 18, 2018)

got a haircut


----------



## Oldcatlady (Feb 18, 2018)

i got my first deck of tarot card today :') i've been wanting to teach myself tarot readings for a long time now


----------



## Adriel (Feb 19, 2018)

my best friend started watching my favorite show and it's fun getting to see her reactions


----------



## namiieco (Feb 19, 2018)

i think i looked better than usual today :')


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 19, 2018)

i found people who have a 3ds and acnl on another game


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2018)

a shirt i really wanted at work was apparently still there and i was like whaaat bc i've been nailing it before and i really want it but i thought it was gone!


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 20, 2018)

Woke up healthy


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2018)

The gifts people leave to our business, like.. do you really think we can sell explicit porno books with pretty .. .uhh detailed drawings lol?


----------



## Bcat (Feb 20, 2018)

the movie theater messed up our movie and ended up showing it late, but it's ok bc they gave us free passes for another movie!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2018)

found an edition of vinyl record i really wanted for some time, so ayy!


----------



## Marte (Feb 21, 2018)

My best friend told me today that he is really happy, and life is good ♥


----------



## lunatepic (Feb 24, 2018)

the sky is clear and everything is sunny and warm and I am v content with life : ))


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

I went to the pharmacy with my grandpa today, and he bought me some of the things I wanted. I was able to get some microfiber cloths, a neat lookin' pencil, and more


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 26, 2018)

I woke up with my dog really wanting to snuggle with me. Always a nice way to wake up.


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2018)

i might not have to move across the country. oh man. pls, this might be so much easier.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 26, 2018)

It?s my birthday, and I get to have some nice chocolate cake later. Yum!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2018)

My Chemistry teacher played the two songs that I requested today. It was _The Longest Time_ and _Movin' Out_, which are both by Billy Joel.


----------



## hestu (Mar 9, 2018)

I found out that I got into my program!


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 9, 2018)

I started playing Skyrim again and I’m fallin’ in love with it all over! Also, Lobo moved into my town today !!! ^w^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

started playing UM again, mostly because I guess people are more active selling and trading there. And I can finally get all my AS buds over, ayy ^w^


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 10, 2018)

Woke up healthy, got to play with my bf today, got some remodeling done in AC, and had a much-needed laugh tonight.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 10, 2018)

I met biological grandma of my girl, after this long years. We had dinner together at special restaurant, and it was very calm and nice evening.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

a coffee/tea jar i wanted was still in store so i nabbed that for myself to buy later


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 12, 2018)

My Mom made this really good sweet potatoes and cauliflower mash.


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2018)

got another adjustment for the old bones.. the chiropractor is so nice i'm gonna be kinda sad when he finally fixes my jaw and i don't have to see him anymore


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 12, 2018)

I stayec home from school today and played video games all day long lol


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 14, 2018)

Woke up healthy just now.


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2018)

whole day was good :]


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2018)

dude at work's birthday and he brought yummy biscuits. and finally done with team rainbow rocket


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 23, 2018)

My Chemistry teacher put on the song I requested ages ago in class today. It was _Bohemian Rhapsody._ Saw some of my classmates singing along and bobbing their heads to it. 

Man, I can't wait for him to put on _We Will Rock You_. I'm really hoping the class will make a ruckus while it's playing; clapping and stomping to it.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 24, 2018)

This weekend I will get two dogs.. their leashes came today with the mail and they are beautiful :3


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 24, 2018)

Booked flights to visit my partner in Canada for 17 nights!!! I'm so so happy, I didn't think it was going to happen but it did, super last minute too, I fly out in only 9 days!


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 24, 2018)

I got to eat my favorite cereal, honey bunches of oats, for breakfast this morning. wonderful


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2018)

Good day at work, also solved some money-related issues because job agency is the worst thing ever.. pro tip if you ever move here don't get involved with them


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 24, 2018)

My pansy bloomed another flower!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 24, 2018)

i aced my math test


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

After waiting more than one week to recive my new headphones, I finally got them!
Already thought that the person just stole my money and never actually sent anything


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2018)

Got some stuff done at Alpha Sapphire, and I don't feel too tired yet


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 29, 2018)

Was having a crap day at work, just messing up stupid stuff, but it ended in a good note towards the end of the day having a good chat with a couple workmates about Infinity Wars. I finally found some people to talk passionately about it (other than my best friends), they knew more than me xD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 1, 2018)

I got a 100% on the Chemistry quiz.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2018)

Found a nice shirt and I didn't feel as bad as I thought, goddamn tum and head!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 2, 2018)

Did really well on my jury (piano final exam) this morning, went to work for the first time since my injury happened and got quite a bit done, got some good food at the campus center, and I'm gonna finish this day off finishing physics homework and studying for my physics/calc finals. 

I already feel 100x better than I have in a long time! Freedom is near!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> I got a 100% on the Chemistry quiz.



Awesome job!!!!


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 2, 2018)

I fixed my grade from b to a


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2018)

tum didn't mess this morning also working saturdays was almost even more fun ngl


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 7, 2018)

Chocolate milk for breakfast today =D


----------



## Zane (May 21, 2018)

I totally helped this dude at work today and when he saw me later he's like "hows my hero doing" and I just felt useful af. Hahahaha


----------



## lunatepic (May 22, 2018)

i (helped) fix a wall this morning and now i feel stupidly handy ahaah


----------



## meggtheegg (May 22, 2018)

This was all yesterday, but a friend of mine on here found and gifted me collectibles I've been looking for! And another friend on here and from discord got me a bunch of items on my wishlist :')


----------



## StrayBluet (May 22, 2018)

I did a lot of school work today so I got to take a pretty long break and hang out with my friends (I'm home-schooled)


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 24, 2018)

Eugene is coming to my town! Thanks to a kind user on these forums


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

I finally finished the website of my Dad's Restaurant.. 
and he allowed me to put my beloved (dead) guinea pig as his new logo <3


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Just beat the third gym on White 2 as part of the Nuzlocke I’m doing.  And I still have a successful Nuzlocke Challenge on Black 2 going...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

Alolan_Apples sent me a blue rose collectible. Idek if he knows that the blue rose is, like, one of my favorite flowers in ACNL, but I'm like shaking cause I'm so happy and I love it so much T_T ❤

What did I do to deserve this??


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

I woke up.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

I get to work again today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

I got caught up in some debate regarding Giratina, Batman, Paul, and Patrick/Santa and I haven't had such a blast on here since early 2017 xDDD


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I got caught up in some debate regarding Giratina, Batman, Paul, and Patrick/Santa and I haven't had such a blast on here since early 2017 xDDD




ditto^ (not the Pokemon)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

I apologized to my parents for last night and we got some errands done today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2018)

So I was like trying to catch Giratina on Omega Ruby and he wouldn't get in the darn pokeball, I threw like 4 ultra balls at him and he kept breaking out of them on like the second bump.
Well then I was like "come on, Giratina, get in the pokeball. I will love you and feed you cupcakes and pet your head if you get in the pokeball! _You'll be my favorite!!_

And then all of a sudden he's caught.

I'm a very happy Walutina rn :,D


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2018)

Got a streetpass hit in town.. god bless ever since they shut down the Ninty zone SP stuff I've been dead lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Making my dad happy on Father’s Day with the gift I got for him and the card.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2018)

Got a bracelet from a co-worker that she made =D Also good day at work in general and my tooth haven't been too messy.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 18, 2018)

Well, yesterday I caught a fly  I didn't have one yet for some reason, but today I donated it to the museum '3'


----------



## riummi (Jun 18, 2018)

woke up today and saw that I hit 850 followers!! I hope I can get to 1k  I'll probably have to plan a raffle or smt


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 25, 2018)

I meant to post this last night, but I finally figured out how to get live TV in my bedroom so now I can watch my favorite shows without having to pick it out On Demand (I really prefer live tv more than anything) so I'm really happy about that ^o^


----------



## blushpeony (Jun 25, 2018)

...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

I went to the gym and got another outside-of-martial-arts workout in.  I’m getting stronger and faster every day.


----------



## smallpeach (Jun 25, 2018)

I got trained in a new department at work! Opens up my options instead of cashiering 24/7


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2018)

K I haven't told anyone this yet but...

_I caught a shiny pokemon for the first time today!!_

I hunted though 425 Absols for a shiny and never found one, but I go to Victory Road to train my pokes and BAM shiny Golbat.

Needless to say I now have a lime green big mouth bat in my party lol (soon my crobat will have a new playmate ^.^)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2018)

saw the coolest lady with a pet birb on her shoulder today at work and she even let me have the birb on my shoulder a a a a


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

I FINALLY beat the Cynthia Paralogue in Fire Emblem Awakening [Lunatic] [Classic].  The boss got away, but I don’t care, because I still routed the enemy while rescuing Cynthia.  Now it’s on to the next Paralogue for another child, another potentially really difficult challenge...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2018)

I got my bebe Giratina's affection level maxed out, and he's a supremely trained Pokemon so he's completely unstoppable now


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

I woke up early today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

I finally got to see the episode "22 Short Stories about Springfield" of the Simpsons and I wanted to die laughing the whole time (it was like 2am rip); I came for the steamed hams segment but the whole episode was fantastic xDDD 

Man I need to watch that show more, the older seasons are to die for.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

I just got back from working out at the gym.


----------



## honeyaura (Jun 29, 2018)

Woke up healthy, talked with family and friends, and planned my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

HALELLUJAH I FOUND THE 80S MUSIC CHANNEL ON TV

Now I can jam to Boston and Journey while cleaning my room!!


----------



## Zane (Jul 2, 2018)

Something good came out of being stuck in bed all week !!!! Time to spend 500 years thinking of a perfect nickname before I can transfer it
(Lol @ my Love balls I was stockpiling before I realized everything transferred ends up in a regular ball)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

I got back from working out at the gym, and headed to martial arts soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2018)

Dunno, I get to eat unhealthy food because I'm home and sick lol. Idk if that's good but at least something. Also soccer later on TV thank goodness.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

I have family visiting from out of town for the Fourth of July.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

I just got a level 1, shiny Dialga in a wonder trade, who was holding a master ball and has pokerus.

Wonder Trade is such a blessing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

I just found a Super Mario 64 soundfont file online, and it has all the MIDI instruments used in the game!! 

Now I need to find a program that I can use them on... I wish I could use them on my keyboard (since it's a MIDI keyboard) but I don't think there's a way to install new soundfonts...


----------



## Bosmer (Jul 4, 2018)

I got my classification for my honours degree so quite happy about that after being really anxious about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2018)

managed to get to work today. also got my opticians appointment tomorrow morning thank goodness it's getting a bit annoying with those duct taped frames ngl


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

I get to go to work today!


----------



## LoboUnderrated (Jul 5, 2018)

Found an animal crossing plushie at the thrift store for 50 cents!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2018)

I found a new, better SM64 soundfont (the old one didn't have the instruments labeled and they were all off-key), so now I can compose stuff in Musescore 2 using all the instruments from my fav game!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2018)

ordered my new eyeglasses! super excited even tho rip wallet


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Went to the gym again today and broke my limits once again.


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 7, 2018)

it finally cooled down a little!! also we got candy and fresh strawberries yesterday so i've just been eating those all morning aaaaaaaha


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

I got my paycheck and tip out money from working, and I have the rest of the day off with no real priorities (well, besides folding and putting away laundry).  


EDIT: I also finally started upgrading my house and town with the new amount of bells I have.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2018)

This is the first weekend in forever that I didn't feel completely broke and hopeless in my family, it's nice to have financial security!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2018)

^^^Well I still feel hopeless lol

I gave my friend my shiny Mew for Keldeo and a shiny Dragonite today. It was kinda sad but I liked seeing how happy he was to be one step closer to completing his living shiny dex.

Also I got the legendary birds for my Omega Ruby game, and I'm gonna try to get a Shiny Zygarde code for my friend's Ultra Sun game


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2018)

Got my new eyeglasses! yiss

also didn't die from the heat yet haha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2018)

I work up before 11:30am lmao 

The power went out for a few seconds right around 7am and I guess my fan being off for 2 seconds woke me up xDD


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 20, 2018)

I commented on sssniperwolf wolf's video and she gave me a heart! <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2018)

found a dreamcatcher and a book i really wanted at work today hhh yes 

(also bought a blue hippie-ish shirt)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Rasher has finally moved out of my town today!  An ex-friend made him move to my town awhile ago I?m guessing, and now he and the rest of my town?s past are all gone.  


Now I?m just waiting for a different villager to move in before buying a new signature on this site.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 21, 2018)

My mom just told me that next weekend, I'm taking a much needed leave to go visit family in Indiana for a week!! I'm so hyped, I thought this was just gonna be a long and boring Summer, but now I get to go visit fams and hang out in the house that I remember so well from when I was a kid!

Also last night I was extremely happy! I got a shiny Arcanine in a WT, I traded my extra Palkia for Dialga in the GTS so now I have both, _and_ my friend gave me the shiny Mew back, a shiny Tormadus bird, Volcanion, and SHINY SUICUNE!!!!!
(He gave the last one to me in return for nonstop helping him with his living dex on Y).

I am super pumped now!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2018)

My mom bought me a desk for my room. I'm sure glad that I'll finally be able to do schoolwork in my own room and not in my grandpa's. Him going in and out of the room and things was a bit distracting. It's a nice little desk, too. I'm quite happy.


----------



## karbellakay (Jul 25, 2018)

I got all my homework done for the week, I played acnl with a new friend, I took a half day at work and I made small vacation plans with my long term/long distance boyfriend


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2018)

Didn't die at work... also co-worker put on a CD with pink floyd at it had see emily play on it :'''D


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 26, 2018)

I was panicking about my boyfriend's present not arriving on time, without realising that his birthday isn't until another week. It arrived today and will finally introduce him to New Leaf. He's going to be hooked for life, haha!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

I just found out that Comedy Central still airs King of the Hill! Granted they air it from 1:40-3:40am but I'm down for staying up late to watch it!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

found some dank clothes latest days.. totally needed those && gotta clean wardrobe


----------



## Psydye (Aug 5, 2018)

I woke up at a decent time.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 5, 2018)

I ordered some really cute things for my fall wardrobe. Now it just needs to cool down about 25-30 degrees so I can wear them.


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 6, 2018)

I got my Gold Turnip Trader badge this morning!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

Loubelle said:


> I got my Gold Turnip Trader badge this morning!



Whoa congrats, how do people even do this aaa lol.

Anyway, found I record I wanted so yay!


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Whoa congrats, how do people even do this aaa lol.
> 
> Anyway, found I record I wanted so yay!



Haha, I buy about 600k bells worth and I try to find someone on here who has turnips going for a high price :B Lol and I'm glad you found the record you wanted!!


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 8, 2018)

I cleaned the entire flat! It's glistening and smiling at me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

Loubelle said:


> Haha, I buy about 600k bells worth and I try to find someone on here who has turnips going for a high price :B Lol and I'm glad you found the record you wanted!!



fair beans ahah... ty 

also *knocks on wood* ninty didn't flip my internet yet on my new leaf game thank goodness...


----------



## koopasta (Aug 8, 2018)

I made some good pizza


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 13, 2018)

Since starting my limited-calorie diet and walking/biking a few days ago, I've already lost about 2.3 lbs. I'm pretty happy about that, but I think I'll be even happier long-term when I get back down to 130 (which is around where I should be). 

My calorie counter thing says I should lose 2lbs a week, but I've been losing more than that because I'm a bit desperate to at least get down to where I'm not "borderline obese" as considered by my online BMI. If I go along with my apps plan I should be down to 130 by the first of next year, but if I keep going with my plan then I might be down to that a lot quicker!


----------



## Zireael (Aug 21, 2018)

I made a phone call today that I've been meaning to do for like a week now. It's stupid, I'm not a nervous or shy person but I really hate making important phone calls. This one in particular was pretty bad because the customer service guy spent 20 minutes trying to convince me to stay with their ****ty service while he talked smack about the one I was switching to, I felt like he was actually getting angry about me being adamant on wanting to leave their cruddy service. Seriously, **** that. I get he's just doing his job but to actually start shouting at a customer like that who is already dissatisfied with your service and wants out is just awful. If I had caught his name I would've reported him, but after thinking it through I realised that customer service isn't an easy job, and he probably has to deal with a lot of ****ty people on a daily basis. I'm glad I was at least civil with him and didn't lose my temper, although I felt close to doing so.

More so I'm just glad that this is finally off my mind. I had lost sleep over it the past few days, it's kind of stupid. I'm so relieved it's done.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 21, 2018)

I ate.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

Everyday for me is boring, I'm always in the house because I HATE summer and its the same everyday.
So nothing never good happens to me only sometimes.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Elvengale said:


> I made a phone call today that I've been meaning to do for like a week now. It's stupid, I'm not a nervous or shy person but I really hate making important phone calls. This one in particular was pretty bad because the customer service guy spent 20 minutes trying to convince me to stay with their ****ty service while he talked smack about the one I was switching to, I felt like he was actually getting angry about me being adamant on wanting to leave their cruddy service. Seriously, **** that. I get he's just doing his job but to actually start shouting at a customer like that who is already dissatisfied with your service and wants out is just awful. If I had caught his name I would've reported him, but after thinking it through I realised that customer service isn't an easy job, and he probably has to deal with a lot of ****ty people on a daily basis. I'm glad I was at least civil with him and didn't lose my temper, although I felt close to doing so.
> 
> More so I'm just glad that this is finally off my mind. I had lost sleep over it the past few days, it's kind of stupid. I'm so relieved it's done.



OMG YOUR SIG IS DETROIT BECOME HUMAN! *shreeks into a pillow*

Ok, anyways. I cleared a very stressful chapter of Detroit become human, and also. Don’t click on the spoiler if you don’t want to get spoilers for the game, or haven’t played through the whole game yet/haven’t gotten that outcome



Spoiler



I got Connor to be a Deviant!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

My hippie items shipped ^^ Had to order a new headband and they had those crochet tops on sale so ordered one of those as well!  And yeah technically yesterday but managed to pull Celica and Veronica on the CYL banner (chose heck-tor as my chosen one lol because yeah don't wannt get 93 more Lukas's lol)


----------



## Zireael (Aug 22, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> OMG YOUR SIG IS DETROIT BECOME HUMAN! *shreeks into a pillow*
> 
> Ok, anyways. I cleared a very stressful chapter of Detroit become human, and also. Don?t click on the spoiler if you don?t want to get spoilers for the game, or haven?t played through the whole game yet/haven?t gotten that outcome
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ah this made me so happy lol. Thank you for saving best boy. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2018)

Holy poop this is long lol
Gonna put it in a spoiler here.



Spoiler: fun story



So my brother is living in a large house with a bunch of other people on campus, and they had kind of a get-together today. My dad and I went because we had to drop some stuff off to him. Well when I got there I saw a bunch of prople in the living room playing Mario Kart Wii, and I really wanted to play but ofc I'm always a nervous wreck so I didn't even bother introducing myself.

So my brother basically introduced me, and I got the courage to ask if I could play and use a Gamecube controller. When their round was over, they let me in. So I went ahead with the standard: my boi Waluigi, the Flame Runner, manual drift.

First 2 races were trash. We played Moonview Highway and It took me a minute to realize their drift was set to the B button instead of the right bumper, so I got like 11th. Then the next track was Coconut Mall and I could've gotten 2nd but those stupid cars at the end of the track kept hitting me. I thought hope was lost for me to impress them.

But then the next track was the Daisy track, whatever it's called, and I did pretty well on that one, got 2nd place. But then, Rainbow Road was last, and...

I FREAKING _KILLED_ IT.

I was like BOI THIS IS MY TRACK, MY TIME TO SHINE. And I was basically always forever ahead of the person in second, overlapped the person in last, never fell off once, never got hit. On the hardest track. It really was my time to shine. I felt even better cause my brother was sitting there watching too.


So yeah that was like a huge confidence boost for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2018)

Got to spend the weekend with my fren <3 Also found some cheap copy of HHD that came with Isabelle amiibo, and I bought a couple of flowery headbands (let's hope they last)..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)

Saw a friend of mine in the hallway, and we chatted for a bit. He's a really cool guy. He's been playing the bass guitar, apparently.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 29, 2018)

I have internet today, lucky me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 31, 2018)

I finally got a wifi-adapter for my desktop so I can get on the internet with it again! ^o^

Thank goodness, I hated using my laptop all the time lol

The reason why I had to do this is because my computer normally only connects to the internet via Ethernet cable, but my dorm doesn't have any Ethernet ports (for some odd reason) so I have to get on with wifi. But I'm all good now, this has made my college life so much easier ;w;


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 31, 2018)

My old username is finally gone


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2018)

Three day weekend.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 31, 2018)

I blocked someone that I really should've blocked a long time ago. This was my second time blocking her after a first time back in November and unblocking her was a *big* mistake.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2018)

Got my streetpass to work "normally" again... Also he background for my new painting seems to have dried well. I'm usually not a perfectionist with this but getting that blue/black night sky shade HHHhhhhh no.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2018)

My dad has started the process to get my car engine replaced!

Since its a VW Beetle and the engine is basically crammed in there, he has to take the whole front bumper and fenders off to get the engine out. But once he does that, and we get the new engine (hopefully soon), he'll start putting it back together and I can be one step closer to actually getting my license!...



Yeah ik I'm 19 and still don't have my license


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 11, 2018)

There's this one guy in my math class who also likes listening to oldies! We chatted quite a bit about the music we liked, and we both liked various artists/bands. We also talked about some random asian stuff, and used our pencils as chopsticks. I've known him for years - I first met the guy back in sixth grade; I was in a club with him at the time. I guess we weren't exactly close buddies, but we did talk to each other. We sort of lost touch since then, but now I share a class with him. I enjoyed talking to him today, and I'm glad that I know a bit more about him. I hope to have more cool conversations with the guy.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 11, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My dad has started the process to get my car engine replaced!
> 
> Since its a VW Beetle and the engine is basically crammed in there, he has to take the whole front bumper and fenders off to get the engine out. But once he does that, and we get the new engine (hopefully soon), he'll start putting it back together and I can be one step closer to actually getting my license!...
> 
> ...


bro I'm older and still don't have my license ayyy

I got an A on my assignment woooo


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2018)

Helped a really nice customer picking out a few dresses. 

Also got a new phone wallet for my phone :3


----------



## Zane (Sep 27, 2018)

a lot of stuff happened today and i'm happy.. 

i'm so impatient to see you tomorrow. (?つヮ⊂)


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 28, 2018)

Woke up healthy, had a burrito, talked with a great friend of mine, helped a few people on here, made some progress in my town, and got to hear your voice x


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2018)

Every day I ask my mom if my kitters at home are okay, and she always reassures me every time : , )

I also got things done today that needed done, like I finished writing my music theory project on musescore, got the rest of our data taken for our physics lab report, and I got reading done from our Wednesday history class. Still got a few things to do but it'll feel so nice when it's all done...


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 7, 2018)

I ate pizza.


----------



## zooblenoodle (Oct 8, 2018)

I ate well today, although physically I don't feel the best. But I finally had some yummy shrimp for the first time in a long while. <3 I also slept really well last night!
I've also made a realization about something, or a few things rather. I feel really good and hopeful right now. I've made the decision to try harder quite a few times before, but I need to stop giving up halfway through. I'm going to write how I feel to remind myself in the future that I don't want to give up!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2018)

Not getting up too early that for sure lmao.

Eh, I guess PC is going well?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 8, 2018)

Woke up without any pain. Can't wait to finally get some work done.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2018)

A week and a half ago I weighed about 166lbs, and now I'm down to 158! I know it's prob not great to lose that much in such a short amount of time, but I just haven't been eating much on account of losing my cat.

Regardless, it feels really nice to know that I'm actually losing weight!


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 10, 2018)

I have to admit I had an off morning, but cheered up going out with friends and trying this pizza place next to the library, where we first planned to go. Amazing NY style pizza wings and fries yumm.

Back home now, and in a decent mood still, gonna get some more work done.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

finally back online with splatoon 2


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 16, 2018)

Got to swim and fish with one of my best friends in my new town, it was so refreshing doing so - catching fish/creatures to sell and donate. So glad I have a new start.

And cleaned my room, something I've been wanting to do for a while with all the construction in/out of the apartment.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

Got one of my villagers moving out... totally need to get Vesta now aha.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Got one of my villagers moving out... totally need to get Vesta now aha.



congrats hope you don't have any other ugly villager moving in on you that you don't want.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

Firelight said:


> congrats hope you don't have any other ugly villager moving in on you that you don't want.



Nah as long as I keep it safe and don't trade stuff or streetpass should be fine.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Nah as long as I keep it safe and don't trade stuff or streetpass should be fine.



yeah I had to do that for a very long time so I can have lucky move in it took long because it was hard to find anyone who is kicking out lucky.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2018)

Firelight said:


> yeah I had to do that for a very long time so I can have lucky move in it took long because it was hard to find anyone who is kicking out lucky.



yeah and i dont wanna use amiibo cards for this either since i don't really have any good except Tad and the sanrio guys


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yeah and i dont wanna use amiibo cards for this either since i don't really have any good except Tad and the sanrio guys



I wish I can have my AMBIIO READER ALREADY but every time I ask for one I never get one cuz its been two years now.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 17, 2018)

Got Punchy in my town today, and got some groceries!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2018)

GIYS I FINALLY GOT MY BEBE GIRATINA IN POGO




It took losing a capture opportunity after the first raid, riding my bike pretty far from my dorm at dusk, and nearly freezing to death in the blistering cold, but it was totally worth it


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 10, 2018)

I got to eat my favorite food today and my partner got off work early.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 11, 2018)

Had a horrible night and even worse morning was crying really hard and found something on Pinterest that was exactly what I needed to see. 

Maybe it’ll be ok after all


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

My mom bought me a frozen coffee while she was getting groceries


----------



## rianne (Nov 12, 2018)

A MAC employee didn’t believe that I was wearing makeup and did a double take when I asked for a new foundation powder. Then she complimented my skin. (,:


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 12, 2018)

My friend bought me a candy bar!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2018)

Got an internship confirmed that I’m going to be doing.  Finally, after worrying about and looking for one for so long.


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 13, 2018)

i got my number one dreamie and i tried crab for the first time!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 13, 2018)

Going to make one of my favorite foods today.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 13, 2018)

I got my ACT scores back today!!!
Improved by one point which I can't be mad at because it's improvement, I was hoping for a higher score but a 25 will have to do!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2018)

Met someone we gave a ride to, and she says a nearby hospital is hiring. I might consider it.
Oh, and got some much-needed groceries today!


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 13, 2018)

not today but yesterday i got to catch up with old friends!! i also got an assignment that was really stressing me out done


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2018)

LOOK AT THIS BEAUTY


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2018)

finally sittin in my warm house after a long cold adventure home after work


----------



## rianne (Nov 15, 2018)

Watched Fantastic Beasts 2 with my partner. c:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2018)

Had some laughs in Math class today, like the usual. Having some fun in there made me feel a bit better, I suppose. 

I also got a hug from a friend of mine (who gives out hugs every single day). Honestly, she's the sweetest gal you could possibly meet.


----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

Free weekend = visiting my family at home! Woooo


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2018)

nothing in particular but I have the weekend off and I'm so happy. ;~; my bones are TIRED


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2018)

got a haircut and it looks just how I wanted it 8) Too bad my hair grows at the speed of light


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 2, 2018)

I wouldn't necessarily say anything good has happened to me today since I've been bed-ridden and sickly, but I did get to watch a marathon of old Spongebob episodes for like 3-4 hours and that was just heavenly.

But yesterday was the real banger. On Pokemon GO I caught a shiny Pikachu, shiny Mareep, shiny Chatmander, and--wait for it--a shiny Articuno! I'M NOT KIDDING. I waited a few days so that when I got the special research breakthrough it would be a good legend instead of Shedinja, and I'm so glad I did cause I GOT A SHINY ICE BIRD BOI THAT I LOVE SO DEARLY



Spoiler: here's a pic of my ice bebe


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 2, 2018)

Watched the new movie my cousin co-starred in with family.
Got triple chocolate ice cream. 
Beat BOTH Outlast and Outlast Whistleblower as part of a challenge/dare (if I beat both, my friend gets me SSB Ultimate and MK8 Deluxe)!

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say anything good has happened to me today since I've been bed-ridden and sickly, but I did get to watch a marathon of old Spongebob episodes for like 3-4 hours and that was just heavenly.
> 
> But yesterday was the real banger. On Pokemon GO I caught a shiny Pikachu, shiny Mareep, shiny Chatmander, and--wait for it--a shiny Articuno! I'M NOT KIDDING. I waited a few days so that when I got the special research breakthrough it would be a good legend instead of Shedinja, and I'm so glad I did cause I GOT A SHINY ICE BIRD BOI THAT I LOVE SO DEARLY
> 
> ...



Omg I was just talking to a friend yesterday about having an old Spongebob marathon! And nice catch! Get well soon! x


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Watched the new movie my cousin co-starred in with family.
> Got triple chocolate ice cream.
> Beat BOTH Outlast and Outlast Whistleblower as part of a challenge/dare (if I beat both, my friend gets me SSB Ultimate and MK8 DELUXE)!



Wow those outlast games are so disturbing but anyways congrats on the switch games lol! 

...anyways I have flu but I think I'm getting better


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2018)

I earned my second degree brown belt in Aikido today after about a year of hard work.  Just two more belt ranks to go until I have earned a black belt in both Karate and Aikido.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 5, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Wow those outlast games are so disturbing but anyways congrats on the switch games lol!
> 
> ...anyways I have flu but I think I'm getting better



Ha yeah, I was grateful and mad at the same time lol, but finally got through it. Thanks! Get well soon x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> I earned my second degree brown belt in Aikido today after about a year of hard work.  Just two more belt ranks to go until I have earned a black belt in both Karate and Aikido.



Congrats!


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2018)

Nothing bad happened.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)

I got to talk to you today. Hang in there, mum.


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

I got a bonus today!


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 7, 2018)

Posted in the wrong place!


----------



## uyumin (Dec 8, 2018)

Bought beer for the weekend


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

Principal announced there will be no school on Monday so I can do anything I want.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 10, 2018)

OMG. So my boyfriend and me did an event in a game called TrackMania. 
Shortly explained: We donate real money against ingame money (the people get the ingame money back at the end, but shared. So you don't get 10 back, if you got 10).. whatever, what I want to say:
We originally ended up with 150€ and one of the players actually decided to give us real money that we put to the donations.
He gave 33€ !! 
So now we will give* 183€ *to a association for animals


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2018)

Got to see my friends today and had a good time <3

Also did some progress on US. damn u necrozma no one has 70+ levelled pokemons at that time omfg


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

I got to see my mum's beautiful face, and not in a breathing mask. She's almost out of the hospital, and I'm so happy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2019)

I got to spend another day with my little kitters ♡


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2019)

I found a really awesome picture of the Japanese N64 box that I'm thinking about using in my signature at some point!

Also psyched that tomorrow The Simpsons comes on and it's the STEAMED HAMS EPISODE
(Ik it's a dead meme but I cant get over it lmaoo)


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 21, 2019)

Posted in the wrong place again.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 25, 2019)

I got to sleep in today.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2019)

Found a Janis Joplin CD at work I'mma buy tomorrow... lol how did people not buy that!?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2019)

I got a shiny Groudon on Pokemon GO this morning!!
I also got a shiny Minun and a shiny Psyduck too!

Hoping tomorrow I can do some Absol raids. I think the shiny odds have been increased for this weekend so I really need my shiny Absol child.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 26, 2019)

Possibly making progress with my ovary situation! Also, found out Luca is more than likely staying!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 26, 2019)

I beat expert mode on Minesweeper, finally. WHEW.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2019)

HistoryH22 said:


> I beat expert mode on Minesweeper, finally. WHEW.



I don't think I'll ever get the logic of that game, think I maybe cleared the easiest one as a kid once but... must have been luck and random click

@honey omg i'm so happy for u!! <3


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 27, 2019)

My family and I went to eat at a restaurant with my grandparents for my grandpa's birthday. It was pleasant to see them and spend time together. 

I also leveled up in AQW. _Yeee_.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> @honey omg i'm so happy for u!! <3



Aw thanks so much! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, my bf finally sent a Galaxy New 3DS XL as a late Christmas gift, and I'm so excited. My current 3DS is living on mere _faith_ so haven't been able to play regularly anymore. It'll definitely be a pick-me-up while being bedridden <3


----------



## Bcat (Jan 28, 2019)

My belly is full of chicken parmigiana and it's supposed to snow tomorrow!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Aw thanks so much! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, my bf finally sent a Galaxy New 3DS XL as a late Christmas gift, and I'm so excited. My current 3DS is living on mere _faith_ so haven't been able to play regularly anymore. It'll definitely be a pick-me-up while being bedridden <3



np <3

also i wish i could have that one, it's so pretty. sadly it's not my region so it'd be a bit expensive :i


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> np <3
> 
> also i wish i could have that one, it's so pretty. sadly it's not my region so it'd be a bit expensive :i



Oh! Maybe you can get a galaxy skin for the 3DS instead? That's actually what I almost did before I found out. I've seen some really pretty ones!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> Oh! Maybe you can get a galaxy skin for the 3DS instead? That's actually what I almost did before I found out. I've seen some really pretty ones!



Oh they have those?  Might look around unless those/shipping etc are too expensive :3


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 29, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Oh they have those?  Might look around unless those/shipping etc are too expensive :3



Yup! Relatively cheap too if you find em in the right place. c:


----------



## Bcat (Jan 29, 2019)

Homemade hot chocolate baby. That’s what!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 29, 2019)

Got a tattoo for my birthday!!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 29, 2019)

I ordered some neato socks online, as well as a cool dad hat and a 3-pack of some fashion masks. I dunno where I will post them, but I plan to post my Team Rocket costume on here! It's really dope!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2019)

My morning English class got cancelled due to weather ♡

Our college did close yesterday because of the horrible wind chill, and while many other schools are closed today, ours is not, even though right now the wind chill is about -20?F. Bless my English prof.

My history class is still on for 2:40pm but who knows, maybe he'll cancel too. That would be wild.

- - - Post Merge - - -



raeyoung said:


> I ordered some neato socks online, as well as a cool dad hat and a 3-pack of some fashion masks. I dunno where I will post them, but I plan to post my Team Rocket costume on here! It's really dope!



Post them on the "post here every time you get something" thread! I would love to see them


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 31, 2019)

Woke up to Luca all curled up by my legs <3


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 31, 2019)

finally got my meds this morning and already feeling a lot better phew

also made plans to hang out with a bunch of people I like in the upcoming weeks!


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

Worked on an art project and despite having to do some very precise line work, it came out looking pretty great so far!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2019)

deleted my tumblr. No regrets


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 1, 2019)

Found a new friend online. He seems like the perfect friend for me. Same humour, preferences, etc.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2019)

Finally got in contact with a long lost cousin.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)

I got a REALLY good deal while shopping online.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 20, 2019)

I ate some chicken nuggets.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 20, 2019)

I woke up healthy. I should always celebrate that as much as I can.


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 22, 2019)

I received an email saying that I got chosen for the summer job I applied for.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 22, 2019)

Today I received a really nice email from one of my professors that was really sweet!


----------



## maple22 (Apr 1, 2019)

I got 8 of my villagers' pictures in New Leaf today. Just not Ozzie, because he's moving out.


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2019)

the coconut that washed up on my beach in CF turned into a successful sapling and didn't die <3


----------



## Zane (Apr 24, 2019)

I tried to release a flea and accidentally chucked it in the river


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 24, 2019)

Had a great, refreshing workout after being in pain this week. Hope I can keep this up, I feel refreshed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I tried to release a flea and accidentally chucked it in the river



I feel bad for the flea, but I hope it's OK to find this funny lol


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

Vented to the people I trust the most and didn't get shut down or told I was overreacting.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2019)

Despite having a headache the second half of the day, went to my favorite restaurant for take-out. I look forward to leftovers tomorrow when this headache is gone.

Also, my gramma is getting better from her flu <3


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 28, 2019)

I've been binge watching the Walking Dead with my buddies, from where we suspended last time, 'cause it's big vacation in my country. Enjoying with lots of gorgeous dinners and drinks. It's so fun, but tbh a little tired after


Spoiler:  



the episode where carl dies.


from crying a little too much. I have a daughter, can't help overlaying myself into the situation. That'd be too much heartache.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2019)

My grandma came over. Time to spend some time with her, and eat a wonderful dinner cooked by my stepmother and my father. Pork roast with twice baked potato casserole! So yummy >w<​


----------



## Hat' (Apr 28, 2019)

I received a bunch of chocolates!
I'm so happy because I didn't get any for easter!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 28, 2019)

Opening more opportunities for more possible work and volunteering.

Ate at one of my favorite restaurants, Koywan Buffet.

Had fun with my friend watching funny videos.

Brother made us food tonight.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Apr 28, 2019)

I won a giveaway!! Which, ,, knowing my luck means that it will be the only one i win for the next six or so years but idk it's still exciting ))))

Also i... woke up feeling happy with is great because it's been a while since the last time that's happened hahahuhu


----------

